# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 24



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies 
    *​


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey I stole the cherry again!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just bookmarking, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Just bookmarking too!! 

I hope everyone is having a brill weekend xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Bookmarking! Very quiet on here this weekend, guessing we are all enjoying the sunshine far too much x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi girls....

Bookmarking, just got in from my last night shift so will post properly later!  Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Very quiet................... 

Just really wanted to say that although I can't remember exactly when *Tarzangal* is testing I know it is very soon, and I will be praying very hard that it is a BFP  

Also *Niccad*, how are the hanging baskets looking??  Hope your bloods come back very soon!

And *Kezza* - Good luck with the GP tomorrow, hope you work out what to do for the best


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Tarzangal is testing on Wednesday. I'm seeing her tomorrow so I'll pass on your thoughts if she is not on before then.  

Thanks Silly x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just bookmarking - hope you are all well!

Kezza - hope the appt went well  
TG - crossing my fingers for Wednesday!!

Only another 3 days left of my 10 day shift pattern... thank goodness! Today was spent arresting baddies at ungodly hours in Worthing and tomorrow it's off to Chichester... coma by Friday    Booked a holiday and can't wait - end of June and i'll be browning my white bits and diving! yipeee!

DH did another SA and took it on Friday - forgot that it was EC day and DH took it badly especially as he came face to face with Nick... oh dear. Nick blanked him and DH came home and had a few tears  

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

What an **** Rosh! Can't believe he blanked him- its not his fault that the EC didn't go ahead  

Appt is tomorrow x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all - just a quick one to say to Kezza and TG - I hope that you had good weekends and that the sun shining meant you were both smiling...   

Silly - the baskets are looking good, although I cheated and bought 2 ready made ones and made 3 from scratch. You were looking great.... So love bumping into people from here! xx

Big hugs to all xxxxxxx
(no immunes results for me yet... )


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahhh don't worry Kezza - DH was just a bit down but it's all good - he said he thrust his tub of sperm at him and left! ha ha
Think Nick was just in a bad mood!  Results due in end of this week... lets see if there might be luck on our side eh? (else the baby via the Lister will be paid for by my Sainsbury's Nectar Card! ha ha) xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - can't believe that re: Nick.  Very unprofessional.  Hope you get some good news from the SA

Nicc - you'll have your immunes back tomorrow I'm sure.  Sounds like you had a productive weekend in your garden  

Kezza - hope all goes well tomorrow, you can tell me all about it over a lemon and ginger tea

Nicnacnoo - hope you're not too tired from your shifts, looking fwd to hearing your news

AFM - today has been tough.  It's so hard to keep my mind off what will happen on Wednesday, the news could change my life completely    .  Still have AF pains but trying to convince myself that this could be a good sign?  43 hours to go and counting (apparantly they call around midday)    

xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

ps. Silly - thank you for your prayers, if you can squeeze a few more in for me that would be lovely  

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I think that officially was the quietest it's been on here for yonks! Hope you all had a lovely week-end.

Tarzangal - do you have to go in and have a blood test? I was a bit confused as you said that 'they call around mid-day'. Are you going to do a home test as well. I'm not religious, but I really will be praying for you on Wednesday. In some ways it seems like months and months ago, but I will never forget the anxiety you feel before that test!     

Kezza - best of luck with your GP appointment tomorrow    

Rosh - you guys really deserve some luck my lovely   I didn't realise you were a Police Woman, that's so cool!! Let us know how you get on with the results, I have everything crossed for you. Holiday sounds like a lovely idea   

Niccad - any idea when you will get your results? When does that mean that your treatment will start?

AFM: still feeling totally fine, apart from itching (hormones apparently  ) and feeling really tired. Had my first appointment with the midwife from Kingston Hospital last Wednesday and she couldn't have been nicer. I was very impressed. Have been naughty and booked a private scan for Friday when I'll be just over 12 weeks. I just really need to know that everything is OK as I get the results there and then, and then hopefully     I can relax a little bit


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,
Just a quick message .....

Kezza - hope your appt goes well with your doctor today and they are really helpful.

Tarzangal - I'm keeping everything crossed &   for good news tomorrow!!

Will write more later.

Charlie xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Everyone, long time no post!!!!!

I have been lurking all the while and have been keeping up to date     for those that need it and     for those with such good news.

I am working at the mo so cant write much but finally signed in.

The wedding was fab and even though it rained it didnt make a difference. I totally let my hair down. The honeymoon was good to  and we got to totally relax-being in bed at 9.30pm every night!!!!

All the BFP Bella,Sharny,Pix,Mini,Toffeecat,Kezza (    for you kezza) its great news.

Niccad hope you can finally start soon.

Tarzangal hope and     its your turn next.

Silly you must be huge now how exciting.

Lots of love and   to everyone else Samia,Rosh,nicnacnoo,always hoping and everyone else. xxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone

My GP was lovely and is going to call a colleague of his for some advice. Apparently his colleague used to work in an IVF clinic so will give me a 2nd opinion. 

But in the meantime I'm now in the anti-natal care and he is going to send my details to Kingston hospital to start the process. He said he will ask them if they will do the 12 week scan early at nearer to 10 weeks to see if there has been progress. So we'll see- in the meantime I'm still pregnant so I'm going to go with that until someone tells be other wise. 

xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls  

Hope you're all able to enjoy this lovely weather!

Kezza - Really hope you get some good news today & you can start to relax & enjoy your pregnancy.  I really admire how you've coped with all this uncertainty but   that you get to see Tiggers heart beating big & strong.  

Tarzangal - Ohh!  Big day tomorrow - How are you coping with the last few days of the 2ww?  Will be thinking of you tomorrow as you wait for the ARGC to call you.  Will you be doing a sneaky test too?!       

Rose - Lovely to hear from you!  Hope you are enjoying being a MRS!  Made me feel real old the 1st time someone referred to me as Mrs G..... Glad you had a lovely day & honeymoon too.  What is your next TX plan?  

Bella - Good luck with your 12 week scan!  How exciting although I imagine a bit scary too.....  Bet you can't wait to see bubs again!  

Rosh - You're sounding alot more upbeat.  Have you been intouch with The Lister yet?

Niccad - Have you had you're results back yet?

Mini & Sharny - Congrats on your 12 week scans!!  

Hello   to everyone else!

AFM - Thank you all for your kind words for my FIL, we have his funeral tomorrow so have been busy with DH at the moment.  

I had my hormones retested last week & my FSH has now shot up to 11    I wasn't too surprised as it had been 18 months since I was last tested.  I got a letter from my GP asking me to make an appointment to discuss my blood results, started to panic a bit, but she said nothing to worry about as an FSH of 11 is still pre menopausal & it's only really the NHS IVF clinics that ask for a FSH of under 10.  Phew!  Anyway it turns out I have a very high Platlet count at the moment... Have to have it retested next week but she said it's nothing to do with fertility.  No idea what it means though!

Turns out that my GP only referred me to Woking & not The Lister yet  , so she's now going to do that for me & I'll email them next week to hopefully get the ball rolling so I can hopefully cycle in July.

Love to all
Nicki xx

Kezza - Our posts crossed,  sounds like you have an understanding GP.  Yes, you're pregnant!
Hope you get that 2nd opinion soon. xxx


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one from me as am between meetings and need to grab something quick to eat before I fall over...

TG - Will be thinking of you tomorrow hon.  Wishing you all the bestest of luck in the world and hoping you get the call you so very much deserve!!    

Kezza - Great news from your GP - I wish mine were as understanding!!  I went to see her last week for a check up and ended up telling her how down I was feeling about the whole fertility side of things and she wanted to prescribe antidepressants!!  Why she couldn't understand that it is a baby and not pills that I want and would make me happy I'll never know - and to top it off according to Zita taking them can affect your fertility, just what I need.  Anyway, you are still pregnant and I think going to the EPU instead of the Lister at £150 a time is the way to go!!

Niccad - Here's hoping your immune results come back okay.  How's the down regging going?  We'll have to meet up for that cup of (herbal of course) tea when you're at the argc one day.

Nicki - Good news on the referral from your GP.  Are you going for a consultation at Woking?  It's one of the options for me however that said I am probably more tempted with one of the London clinics, what with working in Marylebone and all!  I had my FSH and AMH blood tests done last week and will get the results on 11th May at QM, am dreading it to be honest as have got a feeling it's not going to be great news... 

AFM well I joined Weight Watchers a few weeks ago as have put on some weight from the last two cycles and have struggled to lose it, plus my BMI has tipped out of the 'healthy' 20-25 range and if we are to do a third cycle I want to be in the best possible shape.  Against a target of a stone, I have so far lost four and a half pounds     I know it's not much in the grand scheme of things but it makes me feel as though I am doing something.  Now all I need to do is work on cutting out the alcohol and my favourite diet coke...


AM


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all…

Kez – love that your GP was so understanding and helpful. Rooting for Tigger and sure he’s happily growing away and enjoying being snug inside you xxx

Tarzangal – how are you doing? The final stretch…. I hope that it’s going ok. I remember too well the feeling the day before – knowing that the next day could be one of the best ever. I have such a great feeling that it’s worked. Busy praying for you over here and will be logging on all afternoon tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx                     

A-M – well done on the weight loss. Great to have a project to focus on… Did you have the ‘chat’ with your OH re timing? If so how did you get on?x

Nicky – I hope that tomorrow goes ok x  FSH of 11 is fine – it will go up and down every month so please try not to worry 

Rose – so so lovely to hear from you. I’ve just seen your mail also so will reply (sorry – I hardly ever check **). You look absolutely amazing and sounds like you had a really relaxing honeymoon

Bella – sorry to hear about the itching… and good luck for Friday. Think I would do the same on the scan front x

Hi to everyone else. 
News from me… well Pinpin – it’s seems your charm has worked some magic as my TNFa levels have come down!! YIPPEE!!! For all you non-immune girls the level needs to be under 30 and mine has gone from 47 to 28.2. I called and hassled ARGC to tell me today and am now sat here with a grin on my face   knowing that I can continue…. YEAH! DR is going ok, but I have been a bit snappy, getting wound up really easily (poor DH), and have that blo*dy caterpillar on the treadmill burrowing into my eyebrow thing going on again. Where’s the emoticon of that when you need it eh? xxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Nic!!! Brilliant news. You'll be PUPO again before you know it! xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - great news!     I've been checking here today as I thought you'd get them back today.  It will all start to move really quickly now.

A-M - that's great news re the 4 1/2llbs - well done   

Rose - it's good to have you back  

Nicky - I don' t think FSH of 11 is anything to worry about, plenty of girls on here have had success with much higher FsHs.

Kezza - looking fwd to hearing about your GP appt but it sounds like it went well  

Bella - all the best for your scan on Fri

AFM - having a horrible day. Am going to the loo every 5 mins to check for blood. I have a very strong feeling that AF is on her way today    Don't know how I will get through the next 21 hours.  I thought about testing early but if it's a BFN it will be awful to then have to get up at 5:30 tomorrow to go in for my blood test knowing that there's no point.  Thanks for all your lovely wishes, I just hope that a miracle happens and I can bring you good news tomorrow xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Got a scan at my GP's next Tuesday


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all
Although not officially a QMH lady I was going to be for a while and said I'd keep you up to date with my news. Have now started sniffing which is going ok, not really having any side effects which is great. Went to Lister for a scan today to check up on a cyst, which hadn't grown since last week but they did a blood test to check my oestrogen levels. Results back tomorrow morning and if the levels are low then I'll be able to start the injections tomorrow. 
I am following all your news and hope that you are all ok.
Scaruh xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All....

Scaruh - Nice to hear from you, I'm pleased all is going well for you.  My fingers are x that you will be able to start your jabs tomorrow.  Keep us informed x

Kezza - YOu are amazing!!  You are right to be positive, YES, you ARE still pregnant.  I am   for you and sending   your way daily!

Tarz - Bless you honey, I am   what you are feeling is tricking you, and you will get a great BFP tomorrow,   for you my lovely xxx

Niccad - Great news on your immunes!!  I'm not 'in the know' with this area, but glad your levels have gone the right way! x

A-M - Well done you!!!  Thats a great weight loss, so encouraging for you!  Hmmm, I'd sulk about the alcohol bit!!  Especially now its sunny.  I obviously will give up alcohol and caffiene in preparation for treatment, but that seems like a million miles away atm, so I am thinking I deserve a treat!  I'm so bad!  Keep going though, my Mum did amazingly well at WW, I'm sure you will too x

Nicki - Just wanted to say I hope tomorrow goes as well as these things can.  I know it will be a very difficult day for you all, will be thinking of you and sending you love and   x

Rose - Lovely to hear from you!  so glad the wedding went well, and the honeymoon sounds just what the dictor ordered!!!  Any wedding pic's?  Good to have you back x

Bella - Good luck for your scan my lovely, looking forward to hearing all about it! x

Silly, Samia, Charlie, Rooby, Rosh, mini, Sharny and everyone else, a huge HELLO!!!

AFM....Nothing much to report!  This weekends shifts were crazy busy, but thankfully less traumatic than the previous weekend.  Sinus's being naughty as usual, but ok otherwise.  
STILL awaiting news on funding for DH hormone treatment, getting quite frustrated tbh.  No news yet on the results of his combined pituatory function test.  So still waiting...hoping...you all know the drill!!

Anyway, lots of love,   &   to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I will be popping back later but I just wanted to take this opportunity to wish Tarzangal loads and loads of luck for today, thinking of you hun         

Kezza – I'm so pleased your GP was understanding, keep up the positivity and I'm sure Tigger will thrive  

Nic – Fantastic news on your immunes results, what a fab start to your cycle 

Nicki – Thinking of you and your DH today xxx ... and remember my last FSH was 17 

A-M – Well done on the weight loss, yippieeee! 

scaruh – Good luck with your Lister cycle, I hope you get to start stimms today  What protocol are you on? 

Bella – Good luck for Friday, I'm so excited for you 

Big hug to everyone else, sorry if I've missed anything big I can't scroll down very far. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Super quick one from me as need to leave for work, but *BEST OF LUCK FOR TODAY TARZANGAL*!!! I will be         for you that it's a BFP!                         

Will do a proper post later


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a quickie to wish Tarz the best of luck today xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Sorry i have not posted for a few days, i've been trying to make the most of the sunshine...
It'll be a quick one as on my phone.

I just really wanted to wish Tarzangal all the very best of luck for this morning's blood test. I too was feeling like AF was on her way and was checking knickers like mad on the day i got my BFP  so i hope the result is exactly the same for you today x

Niccad i am so so pleased that the tnfa have come within the range yipee yipee! I'm glad you are liking the charm, it gave me great pleasure and i too felt very emotional giving it to you. It means a lot to me and i am sooo glad that you can now carry on with your final cycle, the one that is going to make your greatest wish come true xx

Kezza good news re the GP. I am so so hoping that by next tuesday when you next see him Tigger will have had his spurt of growth and you will finally be able to relax a little. You are amazing xx

Hi to everyone else sorry for the short personals i will try and do a more comprehensive post soon.

Pinpin x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,

Tarzangal - Best of luck today I will be thinking of you                         

Nicnacnoo - hope you hear some good news soon. It must be very frustrating waiting. These things seem to take forever!

Scaruh - Hope you get the go ahead and have you first jab today!  I am not sure what drugs you are taking but you might find it stings a little after you have done the jab. It took about 5/6 days after my first jab before I could feel something was happening.  Good luck!!

Kezza - Great news that your GP was so understanding and that you have a scan next week.  Hope you can relax this week and keep up the    You are pregnant and I am sure Tigger is growing as we speak!

Niccad - Fab news your levels have fallen!  Woo hoo!  Sounds like everything is being set up nicely for this cycle to be a success!

AM - 4 1/2 pounds is brilliant....you'll have lost half a stone before you know it! I found the first month really hard when I gave up alcohol (just before my cycle) but I've got used to it now so it does get easier!  Having said that you can't beat a nice pimms in the sunshine!

Nicki - Hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected today   My FSH levels went from 3 to 9 so I do think they fluctuate a lot as Niccad says so try not to worry too much.  Hope the tests through your GP are all fine too.

Rose - Your wedding and honeymoon sound lovely!!  Just what you need to take the stress away from all this stuff.

Rosh - Sorry to hear your DH had a bad experience at QM's again.  Hope his test results come back fine and your holiday comes around super quick!!

Bella - good luck for your scan on Friday!  How exciting!!!

Sharny - Fab news on how well your scan went too!

AFM - I've got my first ante natal appt on Monday so that's quite exciting.  I am just hoping that both babies are still growing but I should be given my scan appt on Monday so not long to wait now hopefully.  

Hi to everyone else.

Charlie xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya all

Tarzangal-            for your BFP today I hope your dream comes true.

Nicki- next treatment step FET. Seding lots of    for today.

Pix- hope your beanies are still growding strong

Kezza-    hope tigger is growing everyday.

A-M well done on the weight loss thats brill.

Nicnacnoo- hope ou get DH funding sorted out soon!!

Scaruh- hello good luck with treatment.

A-M hope your FSH goes down on your next test. Yes Mrs is weird I havent changed my name yet,I just keep thinking of the long job ahead!

AFM we have embryos that are frozen so the next step is FET. Hopefully a natural cycle,that if I ovulate as I dont alway!!! Im loking forward to it after having a break,well looking forward to the positive outcome xxxxx

Niccad,silly, pinpin,sharny,bella,toffecat


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for all your wishes girls.  Well I have dreamed about writing this for so long but today I got a BFP  
It was such a long wait and I was going crazy.  When I finally got the call and they told me the good news, I started crying hysterically and poor DH thought it was bad news!
There is a long, long way to go and I'm quite scared as I had a miscarraige before at 6 weeks but I'm going to take each day as it comes and try to enjoy every moment of this.  The ARGC monitor you quite closely so I think that will help me, I'll go in every 2 days for bloods.
I really appreciate all your support, I couldn't have managed without you all.

Rose - great news that you have some snow babies, best of luck on starting that soon

Charlie - not long to the scan

Nicnacnoo - hope you get some news soon  

Scaruh - that has come around fast, hope your oestrogen levels are good and you can start stimming

Niccad - you must be in for the hysto next week then??


xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

And I've been waiting to do that for you! over the moon for you honey xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

TARZ-                 
XX


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tarzangal - I can't believe how many times I have logged on today!! Congrats!!!!  You well deserve some good news at last!                 
Woo hoo!  See all the cramping was a good sign!!  Enjoy and try not too worry!

Charlie xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarz -           
I am so so so so so so happy for you. Got your text and the guys on my desk were really shocked as I actually cheered!! YIPPEEEEEE!!! Bet you want to call QM and let them know how wrong they were... 
I wonder how many have implanted...?? Perhaps two..?? 
xxxx


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

TarzanGirl - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                

SO happy for you, well done! 

I wish some of your luck rubs off on me for my scan tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Whopeeeeeeeee! Tarzangal, we are so happy for you! Pinpin is sitting with me in tears, and I am covered in goosebumps! We are celebrating for you in Harts Boatyard, sooooo happy! Yippee! Well done, and enjoy this moment! We will both post later with some pompoms xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

WOHOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  Tarzangal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                 

Sooooooooo happy for you!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to see excellent news for Tarzangirl      
Luckily Lister phoned last night and said my oestrogen levels were fine and I can start the injecting tonight. I'm on Gonal F, long protocol, but not sure yet whether ICSI or IVF, all depending on how DH's   perform on the day! Things moved really quickly with the Lister, think I was just really lucky when I went in that it coincided with AF so we pretty much started straight away.
Thanks for the luck. xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarzangal - *WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL NEWS!! *    

I've been saving up the dancing bananas and the dancing monkeys all day. Here we go:

                                     

I am SO, SO happy for you. Welcome to cloud 9 (there is still lots of room for everyone else )


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tarzangal - Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                                                  

Now that has got to be worth all those 5.30am starts!!

Huge congratulations to you & your DH!

Nicki xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Again well done to Tarzangal, So happy for you!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

OMG whooooop whooooop!!!!!! Congratulations Tarzangal I'm so, so happy for you, yipppppieeeee!!!!! I'm gutted that I can't add any dancing bananas or pompoms as I'm on the train home from work but I promise I'll do a lil' dance for you as soon as I can xxx 

This is our year girls, long may the luck continue, there's plenty out there for each and everyone of us! There's quite a few of us who have proved QM's wrong now, just goes to show that sometimes all it takes is a second opinion!!

Scaruh - Good luck with your first jab tonight Hun xx

Lots of love,
A very happy me xxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH Tarzangal congratulations!!!!! 
    
    
    
    

I knew you would do it girl! AND i wouldn't be surprised if it was twins heehee!!! 
Have you been celebrating? tell us all !

Love 
Pinpin x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Tarzangal  woooooooohoooooooooooo

                                  

sooooooooooooooo happppy for you xxx

Sorry last post missed ending out for some reason!!!!

This is such a good year xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all... 

Just a quick one...

Grimmy - how are you getting on with DR?
Scaruh - how was the first injection? What dose are you on?

AF has arrived so tomorrow will be day 1 & I'm booked for bloods and scans on Tuesday at ARGC. No idea when I'm having a hysteroscopy but guessing it's early next week too... Guess that stimming will start next week! Things are moving...   

Tarzangal - how's it up there on cloud 9? Make some room for the 3 of us... as we're next!! 

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, thank you for all the lovely messages and dancing bananas, they made me very happy  
It's really strange but I don't feel pregnant at all and keep worrying it's going to be taken away for me.  So for now I feel a bit like I'm on my way to cloud 9 but not quite there if that makes sense? Went into ARGC today and they didn't find my file straight away and I was terrified they were going to realise they made a mistake and were going to tell me I'm not pregnant after all  

Nic - great news re AF (it's funny when you're happy about her arriving isn't it?) - hysto is usually day 4 or 5 - if you haven't already done so call the ARGC and select hysto line and get pencilled in.  They then confirm the hysto appt once they have seen your baseline scan.

Kezza - how are you doing?

Scaruh    for starting stimms

Toffeecat was your scan today?  hope it went well?  

Grimmy - send us news!


xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - that's odd as they said the scan and bloods were day 5 or 6... They got in a flap when I asked about hysto and said I should have had it done whilst DR!! I said no one had told me... um... I've left a message on the hysto line.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - they deffo told me that it would be day 4 or 5.  Mine was the day after the baseline scan and ended up being the day I started stimms.  The usually call you back quite fast so one of the hysto team will call you tomorrow
xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Niccad - I'm on Gonal F 225, so with the pen the 1st injection was very easy, no problems at all, just took us ages to make sure we did it right!
 for the rest of you xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Scaruh- I was on gonalf and found it so much easier as no mixing. Just be careful not to do it too close to your belly button as you might bruise yourself! 

Tarzangal- easy to feel that way but you need to remind yourself "you are pregnant" and be happy. If someone is going to take it away from you (which they aren't), be happy until they do! 

Nic- fab news! you'll be BFP before you know it.

Hi everyone else.

How am I doing? I'm struggling to be honest. As much as I don't want it to be true (and have no reason to suspect it is the case) I think Tuesday is going to bring bad news. I don't know if it is a way of preparing myself and if its good news then I'll be over the moon and back on cloud 9. All I keep thinking is that I'm going to enjoy the next 5 days of being pregnant. In a way, I think everyone else is expecting bad news. They keep telling me to be positive and that I'll be ok even if its bad news. I don't know- I'm utterly drained, very tired and feel dizzy most days. I'm not expecting a response to this rant as I don't want false hope- I don't feel like I belong on here at the moment. I can't get excited about being pregnant and I'm started to resent the people that are and everything is going well. So I've made the decision to not come on the thread until either I get good news or I'm through the other side of the miscarriage. I hope you understand


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me as I've had a long hard day at work and have only been home for about 15 minutes!!

TG - Absolutely fabulous news to read about your BFP!!!!  Huge congrats to you and your DH and so good to hear this result after the verdict given to you by QM, it gives me some hope that my verdict may not be as bad as I've been led to believe. It also gives me something to think about as argc us about 20 minute walk from my work... 

Niccad - Great news on your immune result and cant believe you could be on stims by next week. Good luck with everything and I hope the closer monitoring will be just what you need.

Kezza - completely understand how you feel hon, and if time away from the thread will help then that's exactly what you should do. You may remember I went through something similar last year and it was and still is very hard for me to see people sailing through their pregnancies when our journey was anything but plain sailing. Unfortunately it didn't work out for us but whatever happens I know how strong you are and this won't be the end.

Toffeecat - any news on your scan?

AFM - Well we finally got some good news (felt like we weren't going to get any ever again after my last disastrous cycle). I went to QM today for a scan at their radiology department. Dr Kalu wanted to look at the cyst they found on my left ovary and I was stunned to hear that it was mo longer there!! Gone!!  The nurse who scanned me, who was so lovely and friendly by the way, said she could see where there was one but that it had gone. More good news is that it was day 9 of my cycle and we saw a few follies on both ovaries, so it looks like they're still functioning okay. All I need now is better drugs, a more tailored protocol and closer monitoring and who knows, I could be fluffing up those pillows on cloud 9 before you know it. Here's hoping my fsh and amh and DPs sa also come back positively. 

Hi to everyone else. 



AM


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello!

I didn't get a chance to post yesterday as i was out for pretty much the entire day (having taken a day's holiday it seemed a lot more hectic than if I had gone to work - somehow defeated the object of a nice relaxing day off!!)

TG - how are you feeling? has it all sunk in yet?!

Nicaad - I was on Gonal F and  I found it much nicer than Menopur and DH found the injector pen nice and easy to use (after working out how to prime it initially!) 

Well, I had my scan yesterday morning and I'm thrilled to say that it all went really well   

We saw one little bean measuring 7mm and one perfect heartbeat to go with it.  When I walked in, the sonographer asked me How I was feeling and I said that I was feeling sick - but they were related to nerves and not pregnancy! She said if I wasn't nervous she wouldn't find it normal!

So we came away from the Lister with a lovely set of pics of our bean, letters for our GP and lots more Gestone (I've been told I have to carry on the nasty injections until at least 12 weeks!!)

I have my GP appointment today afternoon so DH and I will be trotting off there to sort out whatever it is that needs sorting (I have NO idea what expect form the GP appt).

SO sorry if I've babbled too long on pregnancy-related stuff but I didn't want to post the same thing on this thread and then the other QMH thread and I'm not sure if everyone on here reads the other thread.....xxx

Hello to everyone else  , hope all is well and that you're all looking forward to the long weekend...! Hope the weather holds out is all.... xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello everyone and apologies for being silent on here - been mad busy at work and had to go into the office everyday so couldn't get online!  Just sneaking on now for a minute while there is no one around!

Been trying to catch up on everyone's news but have a memory like a seive so will just send huge congrats to those who deserve it!!!!

I've been sniffing for just over a week now and apart from the occasional headache I've been fine.  Have my DR scan on Wednesday so fingers crossed will start stimming then.

Promise to write more next week - off to North Wales for the weekend so won';t get a chance to get online then either!

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend everyone.

Grimmy


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - completely understand      I'm praying so so hard that it'll all be ok. I have no idea how you're managing and I can see how reading about other scans and pg is really really tough   I'm around most of the weekend if you fancy a roobos tea xxxxx

Grimmy - looks like we're going to be cycle buddies. I have a scan on Tuesday and guess I'll be starting to stim on wed or thurs... 

Scaruh - glad that the injections are going ok. When is your first scan?

A-M - good news on the disappearing cyst   Let's hope you have a natural miracle this month  

Toffee - many congrats...

T-gal - thanks... waiting to hear back from the hysto guys.. Ring phone ring!! 

hi to everyone else - i hope that you all have lovely long weekends.. shame about the weather though - boooo... 
xx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Niccad - 1st scan is on Tuesday 1st thing. 
Glad to have a long weekend, se I can have a proper rest!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Kezza - completely understand about you not being on here until Tuesday. I cannot believe what you have had to endure over the past few months. I would be a total and utter wreck. We are all thinking of you and hoping and praying that Tuesday brings you good news  

Tarzangal - I think it's totally understandable that you are feeling nervous after what happened before. I know that it's much, much easier said than done, but as Kezza said, just relax and enjoy this wonderful moment. Everything is going to be just fine   

Niccad - Yay for getting your AF!! Brilliant news about starting stimms next week - keep us posted with the progress. This is going to be your year Nic  

Scaruh - fingers crossed for your first scan on Tuesday and that the injections have been going well. Let us know how you get on   

Grimmy - nice to hear from you. Glad that DR has been going well and best of luck with the baseline scan on Wednesday   

Rose - lovely to hear from you. So pleased that you has a fantatsic wedding and honeymoon. When do you think you'll have the FET??

A-M - congratulations on losing 4 and a half pounds, fantastic stuff. Like you said, I think it's important to feel that you are doing something to keep up your PMA.

Nicki -really don't worry about an FHS of 11. Mine was 17 when it was last tested in Oct and I'm sure it's much higher now. How did you get on with the referral in the end?

Rosh - any news yet?

Nicnacnoo - so annoying that you STILL haven't heard about the funding   Hopefully, your DH's test results will come back really soon   

AFM: Had my 12 week scan yesterday and am thrilled to say that all the tests came back indicating a low chance of any abnormalities. HUGE relief and officially on cloud 9   Have a lovely week-end ladies


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

It's me, your sporadic poster!!

Tarzangal - Am soooooo pleased for you, great news!

Niccad - please      let this be your time!

Kezza - praying for you all will be ok.   

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.

SD x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Why do bank holidays always have rubbish weather?  

Kezza - completely understand.  You know I'm thinking of you      

Nic - what time is your scan on Tues?  I'm in around 9:30 for bloods.....fancy a cuppa?

Bella & Toffee - great news re your scans

Sleepy - how are you doing?

Grimmy - hope you have a lovely weekend in N Wales

A-M - great news re cyst and hope your tests come back ok.  And yes, you will be on cloud 9 soon

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal.. I'm in at 8.30 for scan, bloods and a teach session so will still be around at 9.30.... Text me when you arrive as tea would be lovely x

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All,

Hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday weekend, shame about the weather!!!  Back at work tomorrow myself so pretty ordinary for me!!!

Sending   &   for all those who have appointments etc this week.

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Girls  

Hope you are enjoying the bank holiday despite the freezing cold!

Just a quicky from me though to say 'Good Luck' to Kezza for her scan tomorrow, really really hoping you get to see Tigger & his/her's heart beat.     

Love Nicki xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,

Kezza - Hope everything goes well tomorrow and its good news!    

Niccad - Fab news that things are moving now!  Hope your scans and bloods go well tomorrow!!

AM - That's brilliant news about your scan and the cyst clearing by itself!  Also great that they could see some follies too.   Hope your blood tests come back with good news too and you will def be finding yourself on cloud 9 soon  

Scaruh & Grimmy - good luck for your scans this week!

Hi to everyone else!

Charlie xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Best of luck to everyone who has scans this week, keep us posted      

Kezza - really, really hope you get good news tomorrow     

Bella


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a quickie from me - should really go to work, but I think I'l leave it a bit longer. It's not often I have time off  
Scan this morning showed 
Right - 7 follicles with a much bigger one which porbably won't be used
Left - 5 follicles again with a much bigger one
There is also hydrosalpinx in the right tube again, but they don't seem too bothered about that.
Back on Thursday for another scan and then on Saturday too. Hopefully EC will be early next week. Fingers crossed!

Kezza - how did the scan go today? Hope it went well


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi girls

sorry a very brief one from me. I had a scan this afternoon which showed that Tigger had stopped developing a few weeks ago and there was no heartbeat. 

I've got to go to hospital in the next 48 hours to get a confirmation scan and then have a D&C soon after that. 

I think I'm going to be AWOL for a while so I wish you all the best in your pregnancy's/treatments/next steps. 

As difficult as this is, I have proven that I can get pregnant and I believe all of you can too.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza -           
I'm so sorry, this is so unfair.  I know it's the last thing you will want to hear right now but it's so important that you did get pregnant, all the doctors said that after my mc and it has kept me going since then so please hold on to that.  You're so supportive of everyone else on here that you deserve more than anything to have everything go right for you and your turn is just around the corner.
Sending you and dh lots of           
The QM thread won't be the same without you while you're gone but take all the time you need, we're all here for you.


xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh kezza I'm so sorry. You are so strong, even focussing on the fact you can get pregnant. You are awesome & I hope you'll be back in time. Take care xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh Kezza     
I was logging on all day yesterday and hoping that no news meant good news    I wanted to reply yesterday, but then the site went down. I just cannot believe what you have had to go through over the last few months. It's all just so unfair. Please do try and focus on the fact that you did get pregnant as Tarzangal said. I can't imagine what you and your DH must be going through at the moment, but take good care of yourselves     I know that you won't be posting for a while, but we will all be thinking of you.

Take care and lots of love


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kezza - I'm so sorry to hear your news    It must be a terribly difficult time but as you said the important thing is that you did get pregnant and you have a fab quality blast in the freezer waiting for you.  It is so unfair and you deserve everything to go well for you.  Big    to you and your DH ....as everyone has said we will all be thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck for the future.

Charlie xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza - I'm so so sorry honey   

Sending you lots of          

Look after yourself & your DH.

Lots of love 
Nicki xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza - so sorry hun, sending you a big     .  Mind yourself and hopefully you will get answers as to what to do next.  Immunes could be worth looking at.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza - I'm so, so sorry hun, take care of yourself and know that we're all here if you need us. Sending you and your DH lots of love xxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza - I am so sorry     I am thinking of you lots and I think you are such a lovely person you so do not deserve to have such a difficult time with it all. I agree with Sleepy re-immunes. We are here for you whenever you feel like coming on.  


Niccad - How are you doing? How did the scan go yesterday? I am thinking of you lots too   


Hi to everyone else   


Pinpin x


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon ladies, I hope everyone is well.

Kezza - so so sorry to hear your news, it must be so tough to have got so far.  But like everyone else has said you did get pregnant so hold onto that.

Scaruh - Sounds like you are stimming well with lots of juicy follies growing away - keep up the good work!

Niccad - have you started stimming yet?  If so we are definately cycle buddies as I start today.

Nicnacnoo - Any news on the funding?  Hang in there I'm sure it'll come through for you in the end.

A-M - Great weight loss.  I did WW last year and lost 13lb in total to reach my goal weight.  Managed to lose another 6lb after that and have kept it off through treatment!!!  Keep at it, it does become a way of life!

Nicky - Don't stress about FSH levels as there is nothing we can do to control it.  Postive thinking will get you to where you want to be, I am sure.

Everyone else - hello and apologies for no personals, I just can't keep up!!

AFM - I had my down reg scan this morning and everything is as it should be so I start injecting tonight.  I'm on 4 powders, 1 more than last time!  So far I've pretty much avoided any side effects so I'm hoping to continue that route.  Off for another scan next Wednesday and fingers crossed EC will be Monday 17th.

Catch you all soon
Grimmy


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza -       I wish I had words of comfort but I just can't find them. When I've been in a bad state you've always managed to say the right things and have made me see the bright side on this journey... I wish I could do the same back, but I just can't begin to imagine what you're going through. I could talk about the departure gate you told us all about or about Everest, but I don't know if that's what you need to hear right now... There are some good things to take from this and I hope you can hold on to them... 
Glad that the G&T went down well last night... Thinking of you and praying that you are able to cope through this
xxxx   
(thanks for the text and don't worry about calling - I know it's too hard right now. Let me know if you're up to meeting up after you've been to the hospital)


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies, hope you are all well.  It's just a quickie as i'm after some advice.

Rang QMs and they said simply send a signed letter from both me and DH and they'll despatch
our test results which was easier than i thought!

My dilemma comes from trying to decide what clinic to go to? I really am at a loss on how to choose? I've gone over the HFEA site and looked at clinics and their results - how did you choose? Any recommendations?


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Kezza - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you in this difficult time....  

Rosh - I can only tell you my personal experience but before we got our NHS place at QMH (came a lot quicker than we thought it would due to there being no waiting list) we went for open days at different clinics. We went to he Bridge Centre, Lister, London Fertility Clinic and another one (can't remember the name) but we just got a really good "feeling" when we walked out of the Lister which we never got with the others. So basically, we went on a gut instinct which in hindsight has worked well for us! Plus, I have a friend (male-factor only issues - same as you and I) who went to the Lister (didn't wait for the NHS) and got pregnant first time and she really recommended it to me.

I think your best bet would be (if you haven't already) to go onto the websites of potential shortlisted clinics and contact them to book in a open evening. They are really helpful and give you a good feel for the clinic.

Hope that helps. x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

kezza....i am so so sorry!!!! love to you and DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love ven xxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - I first of all narrowed it down based on the stats.  The ARGC has the best stats in the country followed by the Lister.  I went to see them both.  Although the Lister was a "nicer" clinic, I opted for the ARGC as they monitor you very, very closely.  My main problem was poor egg quality and the Lister were just going to put me on a LP again without many changes.  The ARGC do a monitoring cycle first and then decide and your drugs get adjusted every day, this really appealed to me.  But this clinic is not for everyone, it's really hardcore.  The Lister have got some fantastic results for the girls on here so I think both should be considered.  My main advice is not to go somewhere cheaper to save money.  You get what you pay for.  I would go to see them both, yes you pay a consultation fee but it's nothing compared to the cost of treatment and you need to make the right decision for you.  Hope that helps.

Grimmy - congrats on starting stimming

Nic - how is the stimming going?  have you had your first "take xxx fostimon ASAP" call?

xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't get the hang of reading posts on this flashy new site!


Firstly Kezza -        So so sorry, to hear your news and so sorry I haven't been able to post sooner. Not sure if you are reading the thread as you said you were going to stay away, but I do hope the hospital trip is as OK as it can be, and that you are staying strong. I have sent you a message on ** too, hope you don't mind. Thinking of you lots.


Nic - How are things going for you? Hope you have started to stim now? Been thinking of you lots too  


Rosh - Never really had to look into private clinics, but the advice that Tarzangal has given sounds great   I would definitely pay for a couple of consultations at different clinics, to see what they can do for you.


Grimmy -       Great news that you have started stims, how are you feeling about it all this time around? Keeping everything crossed for some nice juicy follies at your monitoring scan ext week!  


Tarzangal - When is you scan?  


Scaruh - Great news on the scan for you too! Sounds like things are moving along nicely for you!  


Hi to everyone else!


AFM - Sorry I haven't been on this week but my leisure days were rudely interrupted by another admission to hospital. I will post the details on the other thread for those who want to know any details.


All my love everybody


SillySarah xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks ladies - i had narrowed it down to Lister and ARGC based on the stats.  ARGC seemed to be more specialist but then as you said TG, they monitor you more closely.  DH has done a small bit of 'man googling'    He said he likes the look of The Lister due to all the girls on here with their BFPs! and the fact they have good results... the he said 'lets take a leap of faith and go for it'... bless him.  I'm going to sort a consultation next week and see how it feels when we go along.  As TC said, if it feels right then we will go for it.

Thanks for all your help xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- that sounds like a plan. The lister are very good particularly the ICSI.

Silly- I was so worried about you honey. Hope the Tigers stay put for the next 7 weeks! 

Hi everyone else.   

AFM- a quick post to say that Kingston hospital confirmed a missed miscarriage at 7 weeks. I've decided that I'm going to wati until after the weekend to see if I bleed now I've stopped the pessaries. If not then I'm going in for a D&C on Tuesday. I think the hospital and DH thought that I was a robot during the scan and follow up as I didn't cry (did have a joke with the sonographer as I said the dildo cam was much bigger than the one at the Lister!). Then we went to Waitrose and i saw a lady with a new born baby and that set me off   . 
I asked the Sister at the EPU and also the Lister about why they think this has happened, they said I can have the embryo analysed but we have to pay. And in 97% of cases it is inconclusive. I asked about Immunes and they said that it is unlikely as we saw a heartbeat and if Immunes then it wouldn't have developed at all. They also said that FET's from the same batch as positive pregnancies regardless of the outcome have a better outcome than other FET's. 

So at least we have a plan- one day at a time. In the meantime, I'm going to drink lots of wine, paint the kitchen and plan a holiday to Vietnam for late June.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just lost a long post!  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   

So, here goes again -

Kezza - Nice to hear from you, you sound like you're doing ok for the now.  I hope the D&C goes as well as it can (or if you decide to let nature take it's course - that too).   Enjoy your glasses of wine, though perhaps not whilst painting the kitchen!!  

Rosh - We've chosen The Lister too!   

Niccad - Hope your cycle is going well & that The ARGC haven't been phoning you with too many different injections to take!   

Grimmy - Well done oon starting stimms!  It all goes very quickly from this point doesn't it!   

Silly - Had a sneeky look at your post on the other thread, hope you can presuade your 2 Tigers to stay put for a few more weeks longer at least!  

AFM - Have definately decided on The Lister now, hoping to get an initial appointment through soon!    It was a no brainer really, given my last 2 poor responses......  So hope to cycle in July/August time - I'll be off work for the whole time too so hoping that'll help get me my BFP.   

Lots of love,
Nicki xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I hope that nature takes it course and you don't need the D&C. I think it's completely normal for you to be on such an emotional rollercoaster - ok one minute and in tears the next. I thought immunes could cause m/c at any point in a pregnancy which is why pinpin has been having drips throughout and why I will be on steriods, blood thinners and drips until at least 16 weeks (when it works). As it's covered by private healthcare I'd say have the tests... at least then you can rule out issues... Hope that you're coping ok xxx

Rosh - good luck with the decision making. I decided based on results and convenience to be honest... I also got annoyed with QM and the Bridge as they didn't do any bloods... 

Nicky - glad that you've made a choice.

Silly - I haven't read the other thread, but I hope you're ok x

Scaruh and Grimmy - how are you getting on with the stimming?? 

I had a hysteroscopy yesterday... it was just like having EC really - same lovely feeling of sedation. I now know why Michael Jackson became so addicted to the stuff.. All went well and they said there are no cysts, fibroids etc. I thoughts I'd get the call to start stimming yesterday but instead they told me to up my sniffing to 4 times a day and to go in tomorrow for bloods and scans again. I think my sniff bottle was running low to be honest and I didn't get the full spray effect on Tuesday... oh dear. Hopefully I can start stimms tomorrow...  
Hope that everyone else is ok... Hello to all

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening all

Kezza - good to hear from you   I hope that you don't have to go to the hospital next week   , but I'm so pleased to hear that your frosties stand a good chance of getting you another BFP. It sounds like you are very slowly getting your PMA back and starting to hatch a plan and wine and a holiday sounds like a good place to start.

Niccad - fantastic news that your hysteroscopy went well and that you got the all clear. Fingers and toes crossed that you start stimms tomorrow     

Nicki and Rosh - sounds like The Lister is an excellent choice ladies! It was going to be our next port of call if QMs refused to fund another round of treatment. Exciting stuff   

Grimmy - brilliant news that your baseline scan went well    How are the injections going? I was on 4 powders as well and didn't get any side effects. Fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday    

Scaruh - well done on getting such a fantastic set of follies     How did the scan go today? Let us know how you are getting on   

Big hello to everyone else xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

As if life hasn't been cruel enough, we've just been told that DH's Grandma probably won't make it through the weekend!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza -


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hi all 

thought I would join up as we are on day 4 of stimming at QMH

Grimmy Looks like we're cycle buddies - stimming 05.05 and EC for 17.05 - maybe see you there!

Lots of negative about QMH in this thread and I have had issues in the past with IUI cycle. Why don't they do blood work? Has anyone asked? We have funding but at St Helier and on a three year waiting list so currently self funding... feel kind of foolish for not having checked this thread out before...  

anyway will go back to being barking  on menopur

los of      to all

xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All....

Kezza -       

Niccad - Really pleased your Hyst went well.  Yep, that floaty feeling is fab isn't it!!! Fingers crossed for the stimming x

Nicki - Glad your mind is made up, I hope your appt comes through v soon and a BFP is imminent! x

Silly - Sorry to hear you have been in hospital, hope you are ok now?  Thinking of you x

Grimmy - How are the injections going?    all goes to plan for 17th!  In answer to your question, nope, still no news on DH funding!  So frustrated, everything feels a million miles away!  Not sure whether to chase it up?  Hope you are well x

Scaruh - How did the scan go?  Well I hope x

Big Hello to Bella, Rosh, Rooby, Pinpin, Samia, Tarzangal, Venda, A-M, Mini, Charlie, Margot, VesperPea and everyone else    xxx

AFM......not a lot to report!!!  Work crazy, still waiting to hear re DH funding.  Went to see Black Eyed Peas Thursday, highly recommended!!!  Going to see my other 4 husbands on Wednesday (WESTLIFE), cannot wait!!!!!!!!!  DH birthday today so my parents and sis are coming round for drinkies and take away, had to can the BBQ idea due to the wonderful weather we are having!!!!

Anyway, hope you are all having a great weekend, lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I'm so so sorry.     

Nicnacnoo - i'd chase on the funding as it's been ages and ages. 

Grimmy - how are you getting on with the stimming? Good luck with the scan on Wednesday... hopefully you'll have loads of lovely follies...

Scaruh - how are the lovely follies doing and when is your next scan? Looks like you'll have a good crop. Do you have any idea when EC will be?

Vesperpea - Welcome to the thread. There are mixed views on QM here, but I guess we all like to moan when we don't  get the outcome we want. That said there have been loads and loads of positives recently from QM. I really liked Dr Kalu but think I have problems which they don't really cater for. How are you finding the stimming? Is this your first cycle IVF cycle? I've no idea why they don't do bloods along with the scans - it seems wierd to me, but when I asked I was told that the scans were sufficient. (odd as now I'm at ARGC I'm having bloods every day!??)...

Nicki - so glad that you've made up your mind. Lister seems to do a great job and seem to be especially good with girls who produce fewer eggs. 

Tarzangal - it was lovely bumping into you this morning xxxx

Hello to everyone else - sleepy (thanks for the pm, pinpin (charm still on my wrist), toffee, rosh, charley, bella, silly, venda and mini (and rooby if you're reading from Oz)

AFM - well I started stims last night which I was surprised about as my anti-follicles had grown a bit on their own and my estrogen had gone up the day before. I was told to start sniffing 4 days a day (6am, 12, 6pm and midnight). Not great when you are desperately wanting a good nights sleep. Anyhow, the drigs are completely different at ARGC and I'm on 2 different types of stimming drugs. I now have to go for bloods (and sometimes scans) every day. They then call in the afternoon telling me what dose to take. All seems very logical, but I do think it'll be tiring trekking there every morning at 7:30am... especially over the weekend. 
Made a complete fool of myself last weekend and am deeply shamed. There was a massive family get together - loads of cousins I haven't seen in years (I have 28 cousins). Anyhow - it was newborn central and I knew it would be tough. I was loving feeding one little fella when one of my aunties said 'it suits you' and then another 'when are you going to get round to it - you're getting on you know' ... I then looked down at him and these beautiful eyes looked back at me and I just couldn't stop the tears welling up. Had to rush back to him mum and rush to hand him back to get out of the room. Quite a few people saw, including my mum who then got really upset too... It was so awful and I'm so annoyed that after all this time I still haven't grown thick skin. I'm thinking of putting it down to the fact I was already DR'ing and this stopped me being able to hold it together...   ...  This is all so crap and unfair isn't it!! 

Enough of me blabbering on... I hope that you're all having good weekends and that the sun comes out tomorrow.
Love to all. Nic xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Evening All, 

Just thought i would pop in and check how everyone is doing!! 

Kezza - There are no words that i can say, other than I am really sorry. :-( I have been where you are now, and, I promise, it will get easier over time. I think, and it worked for me, it is better to acknowledge what has happened and remember that for a period of time Tigger was part of your lives, than try and forget...... remember the good times honey. 

AFM..... Well, by the end of the month, I will be well and truly part of this thread, rather than just being nosy!! Hopefully if all goes to plan, i will be starting the pill end of may - 2nd time lucky !! 

I hope that you are still all about (hopefully on the other thread, but anywhoo!!) when i come to Stimming and EC, because whilst I have been lurking on here, I think you are all so supportive, and an Inspiration. When i talk to people about IVF and all the blinking extras, I always mention FF as a coping strategy!!

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

morning all

niccad thanks for the reassurance - I'm a bit all over the place  and practically threw in the towel yesterday! the dangers of menopur - really hits me in the rational department
it's our first cycle of IVF after 2 IUI with BFN. scan tomorrow - hopefully a good number of follies to grow grow grow over the next week

Hope everyone tucked up on this filthy sunday - DH just appeared with bacon butties so better get cracking

good luck all


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

peeps have been lurking again for a while I dont know why but sometimes I just like to be in the background.
Am always reading and thinking of you lovely ladies.

Kezza- Have been thinking of you and sending you virtual hugs im so sorry and send my love to you and DH.  

Rosh- good luck with your next treatment we are thinking of the Lister also if we start a fresh cycle.

Grimmy- Egg collection soon hope it goes well and you get lots of eggs!

Bellaboo Hope your well and enjoying being prenant,glad your scan was good.

Tarzangal- soo soo happy for you,wow I remember Harts boatyard so glad youve got to this point.

Nicki70- Hope your having a nice break, your next treatment will be here before you know it.

Nicnacnoo- Hey I was also at the BIP on Thursday! It was great really enjoyed it.Sounds like youve had a good start to your cycle,lets hope this is the one.

Always Hoping- Good that your starting bet your excited. We always thought we might egg share if we have another fresh cycle,hows it been so far?

Vesperpea- Welcome 

Scaruh- Hope your treatment is going well.Good luck with egg collection next week.

Silly- Hope your okay after your trip to hospital!!!

A-M- well done on loosing that weight.

sleepy,pinpin,samia,mini,toffeecat and any others hi hope you are all well.

AFM- well after a 2wk break back from honeymoon we went to a follow up at QMH. We have 2 lots of frozen embies we have frozen first and QMH second.We were thinking of transfering them to have FET.When we went to the review appointment they said we have 2xFET still on the NHS.So we have decided to go for it at QMH and if needed (hope not!) after start a fresh cycle probably at the Lister as the stats are good but the travelling for us is much better than some of the other clinics. Well also at this appointment it also happened that I was on day 1 of my AF so they said for us to start straight away. After wedding I revamped my diet gave up drinking again! And even had a colonic!so am on the way there and we coudnt believe it.I went for a scan on Friday and had a follicle 12mm so am testing for ovulation and hope to have FET this Friday.I had tests for clotting and antibodies before we went away and this came out okay.As I have PCO I may not ovulate so they will then do a medicated FET.
I wanted to find a new acupucturist and on Friday I went to see him.Jonathan Orchard in Wimbledon,he also works in Hersham and Claygate. He was so good Im really looking forward to going back.He looks at your whole person and treats old trauma and emotional issues all together.My FHS is 4.1 and my LH is 10.
Lots of love and   to all. xxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose - YIPPEE! So so exciting that it's all happening. How many frosties do you actually have? I remember you saying a number but can't actually remember    . Sorry for not replying to your ******** message - It goes to my hotmail account rather than my work email and I end up forgetting about messages... so sorry. Seeing you post here just reminded me! Guessing they will be thawing your embies on Thursday? Were they day 3 ones? I will be     for you...

Hello to all and welcome back to Always Hoping...  
Vesperpea - I decided to stop reading about side effects and dangers any more.. it just gets me worried. I just hand them to DH and ask him to read them and do something if he notices any of them. So far all he's noticed is that i'm snappy (he's good at pointing this one out), tired and that I have a bad cold (yippee for this as it makes me feel my immunes are suppressed)... 
Had bloods again this morning and am due for a scan, bloods and immune retest tomorrow.... this is like 'extreme ivf'!!

Off to do a BBQ - decided that i don't care about the weather and will just wear a hat and scarf
xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Niccad  yes they are 3 days old and    I ovulate for them to be thawed on Thursday. We have 4 in one and 3 in another they will be using the most recent first as the quality of freezing was better. 

Not to worry about the message!

Glad to hear all is well and close monitoring sounds hard work but     it will all be worth it in the end. xxxx

Have a great BBQ.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rose- nice to have you back. Good luck for your FET. 

Nic- completely understand about seeing your relatives. I've just decided if anyone asks then I tell them the truth. DH is going out on Tuesday night and wondered if you wanted to get together? PM or text me. 

Hi to the newbies and good luck! 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry i haven't had chance to respond to the PM's but I will next week- thanks for your kind words, cards and flowers

AFM- Dh's gran passed away this morning. Funeral next Monday- his Mum is very upset and we should be with her but I'm not up to it. And I've been spotting for two days which increased to heavy bleeding today. And the worse stomach cramps and back ache I have ever had- even painkillers every two hours doesn't seem to touch it. Now waiting for the "tissue" to pass. The hospital said that because I'm nearly 10 weeks, this could take some time and might have to go in anyway for the D&C. I really hope none of you have to go through this as it is horrendous


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening one and all!


Kezza - So so so sorry to hear about DH's Gran passing away this morning. How terribly tough for you all, and for you and DH, well, I can't imagine how you must both be feeling. It is true what you say, sometimes the hits just keep on coming, but one day, maybe not so far from now, this experience will make you both so much stronger. I have been thinking of you everyday just recently, and really am sending you so many virtual hugs       This may sound weird but I am glad you have started bleeding and that the process of miscarraige has begun, (not glad that you are miscarrying but can't think of a better way to word it  ) but this hopefully means that you won't have to go for D&C on Tuesday, and most women I have spoken to in my work have always said that they feel much better knowing their body resolved the issue itself rather than someone taking it away from them, like it happened when it was meant to happen. Really hope the cramps give you some respite soon  


Niccad -   Glad you have started stimming! I remember from Tarzangal's cycle that the clinic are really very tight on their monitoring, but this clearly leads to better outcomes and so has to be worth it! I can't say I envy your daily trips, and I am sure it will be tiring, but again, so worth it when you get your BFP   Sorry to hear you had a tough time at your family get together. These things are always tough, and people always have the knack of saying the wrong things! And please don't ever build a thick skin to your situation, becoming emotional at times like this just shows that you are a completely normal human being, with feelings and a desire to have something amazing   Nobody will ever understand unless they have gone through what you have, but it doesn't mean they have to open their mouths before they think! I'm with Kezza - I got to the stage where if anyone asked I would just give them the most blunt of basic honest answers, that soon shut their cakeholes!  


Rose - Welcome back! And WOW! suddenly you are back on the wagon on treatment again, that came round so quick!   Glad your wedding and honeymoon were fab, and hopefully this year will just get better and better for you with BFP by the end of the month! So exciting! Hope you ovulate soon and can get those embies back where they belong!  


Rosh and Nicki- Glad you have come to a decision, I'm sure it'll be a good one!  


Grimmy - Good luck with the scan on Wednesday, hope you have lots of juicy follies!  


Nicnacnoo - Can't believe you are still waiting to hear, I'd be on the phone by now demanding to know what the verdict is! Roll those sleeves up girl!  


Vesperpea - Welcome to the thread. I can understand the mixed feelings about the views of QM on the thread. I can't really complain (except on the communication point of view, nurses not doctors) because their protocol worked for us and without them I wouldn't be in the situation I am today. Saying that, if my situation were different and I were affected by female factor problems, I would probably have to go elsewhere, based on the experience of others on the thread. We call it the one size fits all protocol, and it seems that unless you are really proactive and clued up on things you could easily give up on IVF based on their advice, and many girls on here and proved them wrong, very wrong! The only complaint I had was the level of communication and empathy during what are tough times, but maybe they have just become so cold to it they can't do it anymore! Hope your scan goes well and that the follies are growing nicely!   


Always Hoping - Welcome back and yay for starting soon!  


Hi to everyone of you other lovely ladies.


AFM - Feeling much better


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

I am impressed with myself, getting to log on here more often!!!

VesperPea - welcome.

Kezza - big hugs for you, not very nice for you. And to DH for his granny.

Niccad - glad hyst went well and you have started stimming. As for your stupid aunties, do people not realise not to say things like that now days. You never know what people are going through. I don't blame you getting upset, babies eyes do tend to melt people's hearts! You were doing so well feeding a baby anyway let alone have people comment. Hope you're ok. As Kezza and Silly say - maybe time to say it's not as easy as they think! I have people already asking me when no. 2 is coming along and did say to one that LO was a blessing and may not be so lucky to have another one, soon shut her up!!   

 Grimmy - hope all good. Not long til EC.

Silly - glad you're feeling better.

Rose - all going well for you, good luck for Friday.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

SD xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - sending you and DH lot of hugs    . I hope you don' t have to have the D&C but in case you do, in my case it at least brought it all to an end so I could move on and I felt strangely optimistic afterwards, I'm not sure if it helps to know that   
Silly - I haven't read the other thread, are you ok? I see you've got a caesaraian booked which sounds positive...?
Vesperpea - welcome and good luck with your treatment. QM's has worked for a lot of girls on here so don't be put off by those of us who had a more difficult time
Nicnacnoo - sorry no news on funding, but v jealous re your Westlife night out J
Nic - don't be ashamed about last weekend, TBH I think you are amazing to be able to feed a baby, I'm afraid I haven't been able to hold one for about a year now and actively avoid any such situations  Don't beat yourself up, it's really tough what you're going through and the DR messes up your hormones. The person who should be ashamed is the one who made the tactless comment  I'll probably see you tomorrow morning if you're waiting around for a scan, will be in around 9:30.
Always - nice to hear from you and best of luck with the upcoming treatment. We'll all still be here for you, don't worry!
Rose - wow this treatment is happening quicly but probably the best way, less time to think! FET seems to be much less traumatic and often works for people when non-FET doesn't so really best of luck! Cant' remember if I told you but I had a little look at a few of your wedding pics on ******** and you looked lovely - it looked like a wonderful day
AFM, have had a really awful day. I woke up this morning to discover I was bleeding and it was quite heavy, not just spotting. Exactly how my last miscarriage started and at almost exactly the same point. Added to the fact that I've had zero pregnancy symptoms I got really upset. I spoke to the ARGC and they told me to come in immediately. So we hired a car and drove in, along with my poor mum who'd come to stay for a nice weekend and has ended up looking after me. Anyway, the scan showed 2 sacs, one was much bigger and in this one after looking very, very closely we seemed to find a very faint heartbeat. They had previously told me I don't need my bloods done again but now I'm back in tomorrow to see if levels still rising and then have another scan on Tuesday. Not sure how much more they'll see in 2 days. I feel totally drained and really don't know what to think. I'm going to try to concentrate on the postitives from today and    that this one will still work out for us. I will just have to take each day as it comes I think
xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Tarzangal -   Sorry to hear that you have had such a tough day, things are so unfair at times. Could it be that the bigger sac is actually OK and the smaller one is the reason you are bleeding?? I know it is hard to focus on the positives, esp when you have m/c before, but they have seen a heartbeat and that is amazing! Such an incredible thing to see! And I know you have probably heard this a hundred times but many women bleed and go on to have very healthy pregnancies. I bled at 9 weeks, quite heavy and was convinced it was all over, but somehow the tigers carried on. It isn't over yet, and like you say, try to focus on the positives.


Hope the bloods go well tomorrow and the same for the scan on Tuesday. Do you mind me asking what the bloods are for?


Thanks for asking about me, I didn't want to post my story on this thread as deicded thats what we set up the other thread for, and really don't mind if people this side of their journey don't want to read about it, but I am fine now. And yes the c/s is booked for 1st July, unless they make an appearance before


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just re-read my post and feel bad for writing that I had an awful day. I should have put "stressful". Silly you are right, it is amazing to see a heartbeat and I am really grateful to get this far.  I just wish I could have seen it without the bleeding. Sorry if I seem negative, I'm just so scared it will all be taken away from me.  But I'm going to stay positive, there's still a long way to go.  
The bloods are to check the HCG levels are still going up.  

Silly, glad you're ok now, I hope you don't think that I didn't want to read what happened to you, I'm just a bit superstitious about going on the pregnancy thread yet, sorry if that sounds silly


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies,  I hope you all had a good weekend.

Niccad - hows the stimming going?  Any idea when you'll be  going for EC?

Vesperpea - I go for another scan on Weds and then Fri, when hopefully they will tell me EC is also on 17/5.  If so, I'll see you there!  Hope the rest of your stimming goes OK.

Scaruh - How you doing?  What news on your EC?

Rose - fantastic that you've managed to get FET in so quickly - fingers crossed for you for Friday.  I also see Jonathan for Accupuncture and have found him really good.  I'm seeing him tomorrow and then will see him after ET too.

Always - here's hoping that the end of the month it all starts for you!

Tarzangel - A friend of mine went through the same worry as you.  It turned out that she had fallen PG with twins but then lost one and bled a lot.  The other one clung on in there and is now a beautiful 8 month old.  Don't give up hope, it can all come good in the end.

AFM - I've been stimming since Wednesday and other than being absolutely exhausted all the time I have no side effects.  Fingers crossed it stays that way and that the drugs are doing their magic.  I do get twinges every now and then on the left side, so hopefully that means the drugs are working.

Hi to everyone else.

Grimmy


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies

Hope that you are all well and had a nice weekend despite the weather!

Well DH gave me a talking to last night - he was so good.  He knows my confidence has been knocked by QMs but i needed a kick up the bottom and it worked!

The Lister are booking for June now so since i have a trial at Court for 2 weeks early June, we are booked in for 21st June at 2.45pm! Hurrah! I actually feel excited!    Does anyone know what to expect at our first appt turning up with all our notes and hopefully in a position to get started??

TG - sorry for all the stress at the weekend - hope the bloods and everything else shows all is moving in the right direction   

Grimmy - FX for your scan on Wedneday!

Nicki - have you booked an appt at The Lister?

Kezza - thinking of you hun


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- i'll pm you when this is all over. I've had a really bad night with contractions every 2-3 minutes. Called the hospital last night and they said to go to a&e but dh had had wine so we couldn't. Called again this morning and they said to see what happens today and if nothing then i've got to go in at 4 for my meds prep for the d&c tomorrow. Want it to be over now as i've never felt pain like this. The nurse said it is the same pain as labour- yikes. Sorry for the me post!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza - Think of you still whilst you go through this.  Did the hospital give you any drugs to help you through the pain?  I think you're  soooo very brave.   

Tarzangal - Thinking of you too   , hope the bleeding has stopped & you get good news from your blood test today.   

Scaruh - Good luck for you EC today!      

Vesperpea/Grimmy - Good luck for your stimming scans this week!   

Rosh - I forgot you were a police lady, all this talk of court cases - I was thinking what had you done?!!!    Looks like we'll be finding out about The Lister together!  Anyway, I've just come off the phone from them & we have our initial consultant on June 3rd at 11.15am.  I'm also doing a pelvic ultrasound & DH is doing another semem test whilst we're there!  So fully expect for that to cost us in the region of £500 just to get started!  
I presume they'll let me decide when to start treatment as I want to be able to time it to fall over the school holidays so I won't be working at all.  Am excited about going though.  Just waiting for info to come through the post so I can find out which consultant we're seeing. 
DH & I have decided though that if they give us very low odds of success (less than 10%) we may not go ahead.  As desperate as I am for a genetically related child, to spend £6000 & only have a small chance of it working does seem unrealistic.  We may look into the donor egg approach.... I have been doing a bit of research & to do a DE cycle abroad is around £2 -3000, and as most donors are students (young eggs) they have around a 70 - 80% chance of success.........  
So, hoping The Lister will do us proud but if not that's what we'll do. 

GULP(!) just realised that 2 weeks today I turn 40!!!!  How did that happen?!!  OMG!    

Love Nicki xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey girls!


Kezza -   So sorry to hear that you have had a really rough time of it overnight. What have you been taking for the pain? At least tomorrow the physical aspect of this experience will start to come to an end, and then you can focus on healing emotionally. Keeping everything crossed for a swift recovery for you  


Tarzangal -   Hope the blood tests were OK today and that the results are positive. Keeping everything crossed for your scan tomorrow also.


Scaruh - Hope EC went well today  


Rosh -   Great on booking up your first appointment.


Nicki - Same for you too! Really not all that far away at all! Sounds like you have a sensible plan too re:treatment, and good that you have a plan B as such, means that you have something else to focus on if things don't go to plan. And don't worry about turning 40, it is a great age!  


Niccad -   Hope the scan and immunes retest went well today, how long do immune results take? You are right, it is IVF to the max, but will be worth it  


  to everyone else xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- the hospital didn't give me anything last week so I was on a mixture of paracetamols and ibruprofen. By 2pm this afternoon I was in so much pain that I was "rushed" to A&E. Eventually ended up at the epu again and admitted to have the D&C tonight. After much discussion , they decided that they couldn't do it tonight but wanted me to stay in. Managed to convince them to give me some seriously strong painkillers and to send me home. I'm back at 6am for the D&C. Feeling floaty back at home now. 

Rosh/Nicki- looks like we will be cycle buddies as I plan on doing my FET in July. 

Hi everyone else.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad you are a bit more comfortable now, will make the next 12 hrs more bearable. Hope you are in and out quickly tomorrow. I think you have done the right thing going home, you need to be with DH right now not on a hospital bed. Also, really admire that you already know your next step, the FET will come round quickly


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Tarzangal - really hope all is ok for you.  Sending you a big    and doing lots of        .


Kezza - a big    too, you are a very brave woman.  


Hi everyone else,


Sleepy x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey just a quicky as Grandma has been taken into hospital and have to dash to casualty! Tarz hopeall is okay.Kezza xxx

We need to decide whether or not to try and go to blast as QM said 3day good success but as you know 2 failed at 3day. We think we should go for it as.Please help!!!! xxxxx thanks guys  hi to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hope your grandma is ok rose. I'd go for it but then I'm under the influence of some serious stuff so maybe some else can help!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Gran Rose, hope she gets better soon. I'd love to be able to advise on the FET going to blast business but haven't got a clue, I thought you had to have them put back as soon as they were thawed! Shows how much I know. I guess it is about balancing the risk of them not making it to blast and so no FET, but then maybe that is kinder than having two put back and not knowing for two weeks


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose – great news that it’s all happening so quickly. I only had 2 frozen embies so there was never a question of blast as there was no ‘selection’ needed. If I’m right in thinking you are having 4 defrosted then there is a chance they will suggest going to blast if they cannot choose between them. The defrosting thing is 2-part – they will thaw them on Thursday (a process which takes about 30mins) and they will call you to say if they have survived (it is usual for them to lose 1 or 2 cells during this process). They will then leave them overnight to see if they continue to grow and divide – they should be at the morula stage on Friday morning (which is the day before they become blast embies). If more than 2 are looking really good then they will suggest leaving them for another day so that they can select the best 2 more easily. 

Question – what if all 4 survive to blast?? Given that you are doing natural FET can you not ask them to only thaw 2 of the embies? If 1 doesn’t survive the thawing process they can then thaw another one. At least there will not be a question of potentially having to discard embies (as they can’t be re-frozen). QM  and the Bridge always seem to push to defrost more than 2 but I don’t really understand why as I would hate the idea of discarding something which took such effort and emotions to make, especially when they may end up discarding one which maybe doesn’t look the best under the microscope but perhaps is the best genetically…. What have they said to you? The Bridge freeze each embryo individually rather than together so they should be able to thaw them individually….. 

Tarzangal – how are you doing today? What was the blood result yesterday and are you still bleeding. I hope that you’re managing to keep your PMA up, but know how scared you must be. I’m thinking of you hon    

Kez – How are you doing? The pain you’ve been in sounds absolutely awful and the thought of having contractions is horrific. I hope that it’s all over soon and you can start to heal and move on. You have so much on your plate right now and I really admire how you’re dealing with it. What I love about you is that even in the darkest time you manage to see light.   

Scaruh – how was EC? 

Grimmy – good luck for the scan tomorrow.  

Vesperpea – also good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Rosh and Nicki - yippee for getting appointments at the Lister all sorted...

I had my first scan yesterday after 3 days of injecting. I had 4 follies on one side and 3 on the other and they were all around the same size. Of course I’d have preferred to see a dozen follies but with my AHM I’m realistic and after only having 4 in total last time I’m happy with my 7. Made the stupid mistake of not carrying all the drugs around with me yesterday as they called at 4pm and said ‘take blah blah now!’, and of course I didn’t have enough with me…. Had to rush back to the clinic to pick up extras which I’m sure work were thrilled about. I guess EC will be at some point next week but who knows…


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies
EC yesterday was fine - they collected 10 eggs from 12 follicles
8 are good to use and hopefully they'll have worked their magic last night. Going to be ICSI due to % of DH's abnormal   
Talked with Dr about possibility of going to blasts, but won't find out for sure til Thursday. Booked in for EC on Thurs, but could be Sat. 
Waiting for phone call to let me know how little eggs are now.    they made sweet love with   !

Just had the phonecall and 9/10 had fertilised!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nic - Fab news on the follies! I think we would always like to see more, but 7 is just great!    that they continue to grow evenly, and that you don't end up with whoppers way ahead, seem they are monitoring you closely so that shouldn't be a problem this time?  


Scaruh - Great news on the EC, number of eggs and WOW, what a fertilisation rate huh?    you can go to blast and the embies keep dividing nicely for you!


Tarzangal - Hope everything is OK, thinking of you   


Kezza - Thinking of you lots today  


Rose - Been   that your Grandma is OK. I would listen to Nic - She sounds like the voice of experience and what she says makes sense! Didn't realise it was all so complicated!


Grimmy and Vesperpea - Hope stims are going well and you see some good follies growing on scan tomorrow!  


Lots of love x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - did you go in today?  How are you doing?  I agree with the others, I really admire your attitude to everything, you're an inspiration to us all    

Scarah - wow! fantastic fertilisation rate!  well done!!  so i guess they will book you in for a day 3 ET and then call to see if you can go to blasts....sounds like you have a good chance!

Nic - 7 follies sounds great.  I've forgotten how many I had at your stage but I think it was 8 and then ended up a with 17 eggs You are in very good hands so I feel very confident for you.  Those phone calls are a bit annoying and you never know how much to take with you do you?  but worth it in the end! Are you on cetrotide yet?  I hated that one, horrible long needle   

Rose - so sorry to hear about your gran, I hope she is ok?  I'm not sure what to advise on the FET....I thought that going to blast was to help you choose the best, I'm not sure the embies automatically do better just because they go to blast, usually it's best to have them in you....so I agree with Nic, can they not just thaw 2 of them rather than all?

Nicki - good to hear you have a plan, do you have something nice planned for your special birthday?

Grimmy & Vesper - good luck for your scans tomorrow

AFM, well yesterday was quite stressful, the ARGC took forever to call me back  and finallly had the call at 6pm.  My HCG had only gone up by 40% in 48 hours so I was very worried.  But today finally brought some reassuring news, they scanned me again and although only 2 days since last scan there seems to have been development as both sacs now have a little heartbeat.  They are confused by the blood as my progesterone is high and they think it may be my body clearing itself out.  They want to scan me again on Friday to check.  I don't think I can relax yet but I feel very reassured by today, even though I'm still bleeding.  If they tell me not to worry then I have to trust them and be happy about the good news from today.  Still no pg symptoms but I guess everyone is different?  

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - 2 heartbeats!!!!!! WOW!!! Lovely to see that they are progressing, but I can understand how worried you must still be. I thought it should double every 48-72 hours? Hopefully see you there on Friday xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - by my calculation mine would be doubling in more than 96 hours but Dr Dimitri (who's lovely btw have you seen him yet?) said that as you get further it becomes less important.  I'll be in around 10:30, you might be on repeats by then so hopefully will see you? xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Tarz - so pleased that it seems to be good news at last and that you got to see two beautiful heartbeats   I completely understand why you are still really worried, I think that's totally natural, but you have two fighters on board so try to relax ( I know easier said than done) and enjoy being pregnant!! Your doctor was completely right about the HCG at this stage, so nothing to worry about there. I have everything crossed that all will still be well on Friday     

Nic - 7 follies all at the same size is really great news. That was the same as me (and that was at the end!) so I think you have nothing to worry about there. Fingers crossed for EC next week   

Rose - really sorry to hear about your Grandma. Is she OK?     I'm afraid I don't know anything about FET, but I agree with what Nic was saying (about whether they have to defrost all of them), but such great news that you are doing the treatment so soon!!!

Scarah - 9 fertilised eggs is AMAZING     well done you!! 

Kezza - I really hope that it all went OK today. Have been thinking about you a lot over the last few days. Take care of yourself     

Grimmy - best of luck with your scan. Let us know how you get on     

Nicki and Rosh - sounds like you both have excellent plans for future treatment and are considering all the options   

Vesper - welcome to the thread! In answer to your question about treatment at QMs, I was an NHS patient there and was very lucky to get a BFP first time.  However, my DH didn't have male factor issues, it was just me   and it still worked. But Silly is right, not everyone, but a couple of people there aren't very sympathetic considering the nature of their jobs!! In fact it's like me (I'm a teacher) saying to a mum on parents evening, your child is thick and stupid and he will never past his A Levels. There are just ways of saying things to people without breaking their hearts   

Always hoping - none of us are going anywhere and June will be here before you know it   

Sorry if I've missed anybody out, I've had a really stressful week at work and just want to cry to be honest. Better go, I'm totally knackered and still have 20 mock exams to mark for tomorrow   

Bella


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies, just a very quick update (sory for the "Me" post!)

Back from the scan and I have 6 follieson the right,  ranging in size from 10 - 14mm and 9 on the left from 10 - 15mm.  I'm really pleased with that and fingers crossed they keep developing and on Friday they tell me I cna have EC on Monday!

Gotta dash - work is calling!

Hope everyone is OK................


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimmy - great great news. You must be so happy, especially as they are all around the same size... YIPPEE!!! x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy - that's fantastic!!! well done, you should have lots of lovely eggs on Monday   

Bella - sorry to hear work is so stressful, will it get easier after the exams?

xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya all

Grimmy- nice follies you must be pleased.

Kezza-     

Tarz-     for the little ones to stay, one day at a time hey. xx

Bella- sorry to hear your stressed at the mo hope you can chill out over the weekend.

Scaruh- cool so ET soon for you and then you will be PUPO

Niccad- sounds like your getting some good follies.Hope you are okay.xx

Silly- hope youve totally recovered from you hospital trip now? 

My Grandma is stable,they are monitoring her to see if she had a heart attack,she also has a chest infection so she needs lots of rest.I will go in everyday even if it is to give her a kiss and go. Shes a fighter esp at 92.

AFM-I went for a scan yest and my folly was 18mm which they said was a good  sign.I ovulated this morn-well the lines were dark but im so worried I will get it wrong as I have not seen a positive before!!!!  my lining is  9.5mm so they said im all ready.
Im just waiting for a call as I had to leave the Brigde a message.

We will go to blast they will keep defrosting till they get a good amount of follies to culture. We have 8 frozen embies and  we have decided to thaw and try for a blast so we will leave in the  hands of the experts and hope for the best. We had 2x3 day transfers  before so we need to know that they will survive.We have decided on this as 2xcycles didnt work and if they dont survive they would not of survived in me so we need to know.A risk we have to take this time,a very hard decision to make.

Lots of love and   to all xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Grimmy - WOW -brilliant news on your follies. You should get a lovely crop of eggs next week!!     

Rose - I don't really understand the protocol for FET   but sounds like you have discussed it loads and I'm praying that this will be your time lovely     Glad to hear that your Grandma is now stable too   

Tarz - how are you doing? Has your bleeding stopped?   

Kezza - still thinking of you and hope you are OK   


I really do think that we will have another bumper round of BFP very soon ladies - I can feel it in the air   ; 2010 is our year     

AFM: Finally an evening of no work WOOOO!! We're also celebrating as my DH got a big promotion at work today and is now head of department which is brilliant.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hallo!!


Grimmy -    Well done on the scan sweetie! Such a great number of follies! You should get plenty of eggs from that bunch!


Rose - Hope I haven't misunderstood but sounds like you might be having your FET tomorrow if they are taking them to blast?   Really keeping everything crossed that it goes well and that you have two lovely embies to keep warm very soon!   Hope your Grandma continues to improve too. And yes, I am fully recovered now, I have stuck a deal with the tigers not to come before 36 weeks, although that is only just over 4 weeks away, eeeek!  


Tarzangal - Great news on the scan from Tuesday, and the bloods have increased which is awesome! Hope the scan tomorrow goes well  and hpe the bleeding has stopped  


Niccad - Are you having to go in everyday? How is it going, any idea on a day for EC?  


Vesperpea - Any news?  


Kezza - Thinking of you   


Scaruh - Any news? Hope yor embies kept dividing nicely and you are lined up for ET soon!  


 to Nicki, Rosh, Nicnacnoo, Always Hoping and anyone else I have missed


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

silly - yes I go in every day at 7:30am and from tomorrow I think I might have to go twice a day! It's full on. Had a bit of a nightmare this morning. Was supposed to be having an IVIG drip (basically a white blood cell drip for my natural killer levels). Got there, got all set up... told them that last time I'd had a reaction and had had to have an antihistimine injection.. Anyhow - they start by putting a saline drip through... then they started on the IVIG. Next thing i know the Dr is running into the room saying to stop! he had spoken to the top Dr and they decided I was a 'high risk' case and they wouldn't go ahead. So I'm sat on this sofa, book out, drip in arm and am suddenly surrounded by nurses above me telling me it's all stopping. Um... Well, I couldn't make them change their minds so had to go. Felt like I was kicked out of the place. Of course, sad old emotional me, got a bit weepy and said that if it didn't work I'd always be wondering if this would've made the difference. I went outside, called pinpin for some advice (you are an angel) and decided to go and get some intralipids from my other immune Dr instead. I realised however that my top lip was buzzing and my cheeks were all blotchy and red... looks like only 1 min of the ivig had this effect so, in retrospect, I think they did the right thing. Didn't really fancy going into anaphylactic shock this morning! 
Now on day 7 and am starting on steriods and a blood thinner. Come on my lovely 7 follies... grow nice and strong and, please, one of you, be strong enough to make it all the way this time     

Rose - good luck for the thaw today. I hope they've already called you and they all survived   

Grimmy - good luck with the scan tomorrow.V
Vesperpea - ?? How are you doing? Hope all is ok xxx

Scaruh - any news on when ET will be ?

tarzangal - hope to see you there tomorrow and that all is ok and the bleeding has stopped xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Kez - Guessing that you might be away from the thread for a bit but I'm thinking of you and hope you're coping   

Hi to everyone else, and thanks again Pinpin for the reassurance x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all - just a quick post to update you
Got the call this morning to say that out of my 9
1 is at 4 cell stage and is grade 2
8 are at 6 cell stage and are all grade 1
Brilliant news. So we're going to blasts and ET is booked for Saturday!
I'm very excited. Fingers crossed at least 1 stays around til then.
xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi girls,
Hope you are well!  I haven't posted for a while as have been suffering from migraines   

Scaruh - Fantastic news!!  I had 9 embryos too and went to blastocyst and look at me now so I have a very good feeling for you!!

Niccad - Sorry you have had such a stressful day!  I am sure your 7 follies are growing nice and strong as we speak!  I will be keeping everything crossed that all of your treatment goes really well!   

Rose - Hope everything goes well with your FET and your Grandma has a speedy recovery!  I will be    your embryos thaw out and go to blast for you so that this is your time!

Grimmy - What a lovely crop of eggs you will have!  Good luck for EC on Monday!!!

Tarzangal - wow 2 heartbeats!  That's fantastatic news!  Sorry that you have been having such a stressful time with all of the bleeding and hope that you can get some reassurance soon.  If its any consolation I didn't feel that I had many pg symptoms (no ms at all) and I was obviously pg with twins. Also my SIL bled all the way through her 1st trimester and was even told she had miscarried and my niece is a very lively 7 year old now!!  I am    everything is ok for you.

Kezza - Thinking of you lots   

Nicki - Hope you have lots of party plans!!  Hope everything goes well at the Lister when you go in a few weeks and that they give you a good chance of success.

Hi to everyone else

AFM - The migraines have been getting me down but I am just keeping everything crossed now for my scan.  I finally got an appt through this morning for a scan next Tuesday.  I am very excited about seeing the babies again and just    everything is ok.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Charlie xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello lovelies
sorry for the lack of postings - my parents rocked up on wednesday morning and as mum has alzheimers it's always a bit full on... can't talk about tx when she's around as she gets confused - she announced i was pregnant at a party about a year ago which was pretty heartbreaking. hey ho.
scan on wed was fine - loads of follies 9 and 7 and growing nicely. feeling bloated, back ache, irritable - bored with menopur and its side effects
dh has discovered LoNo which sells alcohol free wine so was given champagne for supper which always makes everything better!
scan tomorrow for decision on ec so fingers crossed
sorry for lack of personals - knackered -  much fingers crossed for all
x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello everyone
  
  Niccad- sorry to hear about the IV drip hope your better and things can  get back on tack.
    
    Tarzangal-     thoses little  heartbeats are getting stronger everyday.
    
    Kezza-    
    
    Vesperpea- Hope you had a nice visit with your parents and enjoyed your  champagne!!!
    
    Scaruh- good luck for tom.    for those  little one/s to stick.
    
    Silly-FET is on wednesday so im sure it will come around quickly. Not  long now where has the time gone!!!
    
    Pix-bet your so excitied about your scan will be thinking of you.
    
    Bella- Wow not long left at work due to the holidays and everything  thats sounds great.Then you can really enjoy everything.
    
    Pinpin-How are you?
    
    Grimmy hope you got the go ahead for EC on Monday.    
    
    AFM-Grandma had a bad day Wednesday but seemed a little happier and was  up talking yest,will see her today,hoping everyday she gets a little  stronger.       
    
Well I ovulated on Wednesday and called the Bridge and they said I will  have transfer next wednesday.2days to allow for ovulation,then the  embies are 3days old and then 2days for them to get to blast. So by  Wednesday I will be PUPO again and this time            this  is our time. Please we are ready for this.  
    
    Hi to Rosh,sleepy,Samia,sharny,nicnacnoo,always hoping and everyone else.


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning all.

Vesperpea - I wonder if we saw eachother at QM last Wednesday!!  I hope you had a good scan today and all is go for Monday.

Niccad - I'm not sure I could cope with going in everyday for bloods etc - hats off to you and others who do!  Sorry to hear of your experience yesterday, but I'm sur ethey know what they are doing!

Rose - great news re FET.  I hope your gran keeps improving too.

Scurah - great news re ET, you are lucky to get to blasts.

AFM - went in for a scan this morning and found that my lining and follicles haven't developed much since Wednesday.  They are close to being ready but not quite, so I have to carry on with stimming until Monday when I go back for another scan.  EC will therefore be Wednesday and ET probably the Saturday.  Oh well, whats a couple of additional days when it has taken years to get this far!!  The downside is that it means I have to work Mon/Tues instead of having the whole week off work!

Have a lovely weekend everyone and apologies to those I've missed.

Grimmy


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello QM girls

back from scan and unexpected blood test as though there are 20 follicles growing away   only one has made it to the magic line the rest are hanging round the 11-15mm zone   Blood test to check whether to reduce menopur dose to get me through the weekend. Scan on Monday morning but EC definitely put back to wed. Beginning to actually look forward to EC as that 17.5mm one looks really hopeful - it's huge!

Grimmy we are more than cycle buddies - we are cycle twins! what time are you in on monday? i'm at 7.45 - hot chocolate and a chat?

a little overwhelmed by the personals at the mo as I'm also on the april/may cycle buddy thread and can't keep up with both but           and hope your gran carries on up the road to recovery Rose,  scaruh , go bellaboo's DH   and lots of    and   to you all

xxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Versperpea - wow we are twins!!  I'm not in for a scan until 9:15 and I guess that you won;t want to be hanging around until then for a hotchocolate and chat!  Not to worry I'm sure I'll see you on Wednesday at EC!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper and Grimmy - great news on the follies... They say that the 'slow cooked' ones are the best so a few extra days is probably best. I had another scan this morning and now have 7 all at the 13-15mm range and a few extra small ones. I guess I'll be doing EC on Tuesday or Wednesday depending on the scan again tomorrow.... Looks like we'll all be doing the 2ww together (hopefully    )

Rose - how did the thaw go?? How many are they cultivating? Questions questions?   

Hi to all xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - sorry about your nightmare yesterday.  It sounds like the right decision and anyway, remember they told me to have IVIG and I didn't have it and yet it still worked (well so far anyway)....at least you are £1500 better off??  How is it going otherwise? Are you on repeat bloods yet?

Grimmy & Vesper - I agree with Nic and sounds like you'll both be in next Wed for EC?  not long to go....

Rose - and you're the same day!  maybe Nic will join you by then, what a big day Wednesday will be   

Charlie - hope your headaches clear up soon

Scarah - great news re your blasts, I definitely think you'll have more than one to choose from  

AFM, well yesterday was another really bad day.  After bleeding for 5 days non-stop it suddenly got really heavy, every time I stood up I could feel it pouring out of me (sorry for TMI) so of course I was a mess and thought it was all over.  ARGC told me to stop the meds and I went in this morning for a scan.  And got a mix of good and bad news.  The good news is that both embies have grown.  The bad news is that I have large clot called a hematoma (?) - clots are apparantly common but normally get absorbed by the body however as I've been on blood thinners for my immunes my body has not got rid of it and it has grown.  I don't know why they didn't pick it up on Tuesday as it must have been there then and this is what is causing the bleeding.  I've been told to stop most of my meds and rest and they'll scan me again on Monday.  The doc said to stay optimistic but not to "fly up in the clouds".  Hmmm, I am hardly doing that.  While grateful for getting this far I just wish all the complications would stop.  A friend has just announced she is pg and did a 10 mile run at 11 weeks.  I feel like all my friends breeze through it all and can't understand why it is so complicated for us.  Anyway, hopefully Monday's scan will bring some good news

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - so so sorry to hear what a nightmare you're going through. There is a girl on the immune thread - lalaby - who had a similar haematoma. She also had to stop the clexane and the haematoma got smaller and smaller and she now seems fine. I have everything crossed for you. Good news that they are growing...
sorry I missed you this morning- I was out by 8! Let me know if I can pop over tomorrow or sunday xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarz - You poor thing, can't believe you're having to go through this   Like Nic said, it is good news that they are growing and lets hope and pray that you stop bleeding, that the clot is absorbed by your body and that Monday brings really good news     

Nic - sorry to hear that you had a rubbish morning yesterday, but it seems like it was the right decision. Really pleased that you have 7 lovely, juicy follies and that EC should take please next week - 7 was my lucky number     

Vesper - WOW!! 20 follies is amazing. I also agree that the slow cooked ones are good, I was on meds for two days extra and it worked out brilliantly   

Grimmy - As I said above, really nothing to worry about. Keep eating lots of lovely protein and pineapple juice to get those super dooper follies   

Rose - glad your Grandma is feeling a bit better. Wednesday is going to be a really big day for lots of people of here.  I really do think that 2010 is your year and will be praying that all goes to plan     

Charlie - thank goodness the migraines have stopped, that must have been awful. Also really pleased that your 12 week scan appointment has finally come through - Yaay!!

Scarah - your news deserves some     Really hope that all goes well tomorrow     

Kezza -     

AFM: My first years went on study leave today, so just got my second years until half-term and then it's all down hill, thank god   

Hope everyone has a lovely week-end


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

slow cooking is my favourite - maybe it's a sign


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just a selfish little PUPO dance there for me! 
ET went well yesterday - 1 blastocyst transferred successfully. Allowed to test a week on Monday - 2 weeks after EC, so a very short wait. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Scaruh -               WELL DONE YOU!! Can't believe that you only have to wait a week, that's such fantastic news    As I said in a previous post, I can feel another wave of BFP coming on   

Tarz - how are you doing? Has the bleeding stopped yet? Have been thinking about you a lot this week-end. Really hope that you and the babies are OK     

Bella


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning all.  I've been for my scan this morning and am very pleased to say that the additional 2 days of stimming has made a huge difference.  I now have 6 follies each side with 6 being 20mm or more!!  My lining has also thickened to 8.2mm so all good to go for Wednesday.

Verperpea - how did you get on this morning?  Will we be seeing each other for EC on Wednesday?

Scurah - well done on ET, here's hoping that your blasto sticks.  I can't believe how lucky you are only having to wait a week to test!

Niccad - any news on EC for you?

Everyone else - hello and hope you are well.

Grimmy


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello all

Grimmy EC for wed - I'm booked for 9 - how about you? see you there - all sounds really positive

go scaruh  

scan showed same 20 follicles; this time 6 over 17mm and another 10 over 15mm. Risk of having to freeze as over 25 is a problem. bit fed up though I know it is good news that there are so many. really suffering with the menopur still - can't stop crying which is annoying but the swollen belly, weird nipples (TMI - I know) and foul temper is really getting me down so hallelujah that last night's was the last! Trigger at 10 tonight and then a whole day drug free - yip yip!

hope everyone well - sorry no more personals today but      

Pea x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all... hope everyone had good weekends

Scaruh - very congrats on being PUPO. Very very exciting and great that you only have to wait one week from today! 

Vesper - YIPPEE on your 20 follicles and EC on Wednesday. Make sure you are drinking loads and loads of water and milk to stop OHSS developing... my clinic suggests 3 litres of water and 1 of milk just before EC and that's without so many follies so drink drink drink drink. xx

Grimmy - great news on your 12 follcies as well and that they are all such a great size. Looks like you'll have a great crop there on Wednesday... Lovely that the 2 of your will be there at the same time and can chat afterwards while waiting for DH's to come back..  x

Tarzangal - how are you doing today? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and will be busy praying that the haematoma has been absorbed , or at least decreased in size. It was lovely seeing you yesterday    xx

Kez - no idea if you're reading but I've been thinking of you every day. I hope that you're coping. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

No news from me... had to go to the clinic twice today and another scan tomorrow. I won't be triggering tonight - perhaps tomorrow so EC maybe Thursday. I'm pleased that it's taking a bit longer as slow cooked is far better 

Hello to everyone - Nicnacnoo - any news on the funding?

x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All.....

Kezza - Thinking of you sweetie x

Tarzangal - Hope you are ok and the scan went ok today    for you x

Scaruh - Woooohoooo!!!  Huge congrats on being PUPO!!! x

Vesper - Great news on the follicles, wishing you lots of luck for EC on Wednesday, be    for you x

Grimmy - Great news the extra couple of days was worth it!!!  Fingers x you will be PUPO v soon!!!  Exciting! x

Rose - How is your Grandma?  I hope she is gettting better and stronger.  Wednesday is gonna be a busy old day!    EC will all go to plan for you.  x

Niccad -    EC will be good to go for you on Thursday my lovely!  And yes, slow cooked is all good! x

Big Hello to everyone else, hope you had lovely weekends......the weather SEEMS to be improving slowly! x

AFM.....Well, we have had a letter from QM with an appointment for ACU on 7th June.  It does not state what it is for, but we are hoping it will be with good news about the funding for DH treatment (  ).  Also hoping it is with Mr Kalu, I have cried all the way home every time I've seen Dr Kaur, so hoping its not with her!  We also had a letter about DH tests, the Combined Pituatory Function  test came back as normal, the MRI showed a slightly small right anterior lobe of the pituatory gland, which is apparently in keeping with his diagnosis.  So HOPEFULLY, we'll get some good news and be able to move forward on 7th.  Having thought the Lap & Hyst had kick started me when I had my 1st AF in well over a year, it seems not, nothing since!!!  

Anyway, enough about me!!!  Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a quick one... 

Rose - I'm thinking that you'll be having ET today!?     that it goes well xxxx

Tarzangal - good luck for your scan today. I might see you there... text me xx

I had another scan this morning and looks like i'm ready to trigger tonight. Have 7 follies which are big enough to trigger and a few others which might catch up. Have to go back for another scan and blood a bit later... they are definitely thorough!! 

Big hugs to all... 
Grimmy and Vesperpea - good luck for the morning! I      that all your follies have lovely mature eggs in them    x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Girls   

Wow lot's happening on here at the moment!

Grimmy - Good luck for EC tomorrow, drug free day today!  Sounds like you have a very healthy number of follies which hopefully have lots of nice juicy eggs in them too!     

Vesperpea -  Good luck for you too!  Sounds like you have lots going on in there & quite a few that are a good size! I can't remember if this is your 1st or 2nd attempt? How lovely that you'll be able to meet up with Grimmy!  It's always nice to be able to chat to the girls after EC whilst waiting for the boys to come back.      for you too!
'
Niccad - Here comes the trigger!!  7 follies is fab!  Sounds like you're ready to put your feet up for a few days after all that rushing around. I've got everything crossed for you that this is your time.     

Tarzangal - Hope all's good with your scan & you can see a healthy heartbeat.  Hope the bleeding has stopped too.   

Rose - Hope all goes well for you today/tomorrow for your FET!       

Nicnacnoo - Finally you get your appointment!  I really hope they have some good news for you re funding & dates etc...  Dr Kalu is lovely I agree!

Scarah - A belated     for being PUPO!  So happy for you & you'll be testing on my birthday!  Have got everything crossed for you.   


Hello to Bella, Silly, Pinpin, Charlie, Mini, Kezza & everyone else!

AFM - Nothing to report really. Am waiting patiently for my appointment at the Lister on June 3rd - can't wait! So am busy checking all the paperwork & blood tests are up to date before we go.  I've just been offered a part time job starting from September which is perfect.  It means I can have the whole summer off to concentrate on TX & not worry about anyone else but me!!!

I've also just heard that there is a heatwave on it's way starting from tomorrow!! (This Morning is on in the back ground!)  It's going to be in the mid 30's over July/August - I can't wait!  I do feel sorry for all you pg ladies though (OK, only a teeny weeny bit!   )

Must go now - Does anyone else have trouble with their dancing icons?  Everytime I go to add a banana or something my screen just freezes... Very annoying.

Lots of love
Nicki xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Just a quick one from me today to say I'm always thinking about you girls and wishing you all a lot of babydust     

Niccad 7 follies is great hun and can't wait to hear about your BFP   

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,


Also a quick one form me to say I always do think of you all girls and folllowing the progress with current cyclers and    for lots of BFPs in couple of weeks time. So far it sounds like all 3 of you girls are doing fantastically well!


Niccad - This cycle certainly sseems to be different from the previous one - i like the slow cooking of these little eggies as they will be nice and ripe for EC. Oooooh this is good sign and I CANNOT wait to hear the news in 2 weeks time.   


Vesper - As per Nic's advice remember to drink lots and lots to avoid OHSS. ALl these follies will give you lots of juicy eggies and plenty for the freezer for siblings later on me think!


Grimmy - Nice crop of follies and nice sizes - well done you! This is your time hun keep up with the PMA   


Scaruh - congrats on being PUPO with your beautiful blast -  hope you have your feet up and being treated like a princess by DH   


Tarzangal - I hope the scan went well and you 2 little ones are doing just fine. Like Niccad said the hematoma thing has happened to many girls I know from Dr G's clinic and as far as I know all of them have gone on to have healthy pregnancy. I know some of them have had the bleeding/spotting for weeks and weeks though so do not be alarmed.


Rose - you must be PUPO by now with some lovely blasts? I hope you are well please let us know how you are doing and feet up please!   


Kezza - last but not least my lovely... I often think of you and hope you are as ok as can be. I saw from ** that you have been busy decorating the kitchen    sounds like a good activity to keep busy. Lots of love x
Hi to everyone else Nicki and Nicnacnoo I hope you are well   


Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - any news on trigger?

Vesper, Grimmy & Rose - best of luck for tomorrow

Nicki - great news you've got the summer off to concentrate on tx

Nicnacnoo - fx for good news on your funding

Pinpin & Bella - thanks for your thoughts
Unfortunately today's scan showed that although both the little ones have grown, the hematoma has got bigger    the Dr seemed concerned and said it is not normal for it to do that.  I asked worse case scenario (mistake) and he said if it gets very big it means that when it finally moves to be evacuated from where it is, it will take both littles ones with it.  I got home and did lots of googling and read scome scary stories so am basically in a bit of a mess.  I am really scared.  I keep telling myself that many girls get through this but I am scared it will just keep getting bigger.  I don't have another scan for another week, no idea how I'm going to get through the next 7 days right now


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

tarzangal - I hope it starts to shrink


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh TG... thinking of you i really am hun   xx
Hope everyone else is okay.
AFM... bit like Nicki70 i'm biding  my time for the Lister.  
Starting to feel happier about it all although i was quite worked up that they would treat me the same way that QMs did.  Just gotta ring The Lister re the tests - have been told they do AMH so it's all dependent on whether i need to repeat my HIV etc and i'm hoping i don't need to do another HSG.  Other than that, appt on 21st June and then off on hols the following week -    that they let us start July/August xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Tarz - I'm so sorry to hear your news    I can't imagine how worried you must be at the moment - why does everything have to be so complicated. You should be able to get that magical BFP and just enjoy it.  I hope with all my heart that it clears up and that your two babies are safe and sound. Sending lots and lots of virtual love and hugs      

Sorry for lack of personals to everybody else, but just about to go to bed.  Congratulations to all of you who have been doing super well this week on the follie count - fantastic stuff.

Bella


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal -    I hope that ARGC came up with a good plan of what to do and that you've stopped all the clexane/aspirin etc. The good news is that they are both growing but I can only imagine how scared you must be. I hope DH is looking after you and you are resting up. Remember - you asked the 'worst case scenario', that doesn't mean it's likely or going to happen. Try to stay positive...     

xxxxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tarzangal - Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you lots and hoping that you're hematoma starts to resolve itself with out impacting the little ones.    I can't imagine how stressful it is especially as you can't do anything to control it.  Just rest and try to think positively as like Niccad has said worst case scenario is worst case and if there is any justice won't happen.    Don't forget that google is the source of all evil and always seems to come up with nightmare stories.  When I had OHSS the internet made me feel like I would either die or lose a kidney ...serves me right for googling when the hospital told me not to!  I'll be keeping everything crossed!

Niccad - Good luck with EC!  You will be PUPO very soon indeed!!!

Grimmy / Vesperpea - hope EC is going really well today!

Scaruh - congrats on being PUPO!!!  The wait is a killer but you will have a BFP before you know it!

I'm off on holiday for a couple of weeks on Monday so will look forward to hearing about everyone's BFP's when I am back!  Nicki, Rosh & Nicnacnoo - hope all your appts go well at the Lister and QM's.  I will keeping my fingers crossed!

AFM - I had my scan yesterday at 13 weeks and so far so good!  Two perfect little babies happily wriggling away!

Charlie xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hi all 

anyone have remedies for trapped wind - in agony! 

EC went fine 15 lovely eggs! unfortunately stress of dashing to Bridge and having to rpoduce ina horrible room knocked DH's sample for 6 so we're ICSI ing - don't make any big decisions after a sedative - then tell me the possibilities in advance!!!!

But seriously how do I get my belly to calm down - have drunk mint and chamomile tea, done yoga exercises which is really sore and just in what is turning into a lot of pain! Too early for OHSS so HELP!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Vesperpea- congratulations on your 15 eggies! Can't help with the trapped wind other than have you tried a warm bath. 

Grimmy/Rose- hope you had a good day too.   

Nic- sent you a text but again good luck for tomorrow  

TG-   I know what you are going through and nothing anyone can say can stop you worrying but to let you I'm thinking of you and praying it all works out. 

Nicki/Rosh- looking forward to having you both as my lister sister cycle buddies xx

Hi everyone else. 

AFM- well just been signed off until 1 June. We buried DH's grandma yesterday so I feel now we can start grieving for my baby. I had some counselling at the lister on Monday which helped. and got a spa day booked tomorrow to give myself some love. Sorry I haven't been around but I think you all understand why.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi girls ,
haven't been around for few weeks as was battling my demons     . Still reading ,so might need time to catch up with you all. Hit the rock bottom as was told (last week) that natural conception was very very unlikely as my AMH level is 3.3! So i went to Dublin for the weekend with my best friend,to unwind and think everything over. HOWEVER AF didnt arrive on monday and yesterday i got my 1st ever natural (well Clomid)   . OMG!!!!!!!!!!well times 7!! as i couldn't and still cant believe it!!!!! doc confirmed today, but still very unreal. in total shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIRLS NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love, hugs and babydust to all
VEN
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG Venda that is such brilliant news!! You have made me (genuinely) smile for the first time in weeks.


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Venda - WOW!!!!! OMG!!!!                  
That's such AMAZING news!! See never listen to the doctors - so many of us have proved them wrong now. When did you test?? So pleased for you     

Vesper - What an amazing set of eggs!!! You must be over the moon   Lets hope that tonight they get jiggy with it in the laboratory of love. Let us know how 'the call' goes tomorrow    

Grimmy and Rose - how did you both get on today?? Really hope it's good news all round    

Nicki - not long until your appointment and you'll be PUPO before you know it!

Nic - Am I right in thinking it's EC tomorrow?? So pleased that you look like you'll have a lovely set of follies and eggs. Best of luck     

Nicnacnoo - Glad to hear that you've got an appointment through, but annoying that they haven't given you any clues about the funding. I really hope it's good news    

Scarah -how are you doing?? Not long to go now until D-Day   Can't believe how quickly it's come around!!

Kezza and Tarz -     

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Venda - OMG what fantastic news ! Congratulations      It reminds me of what happened to Samia and proves that it's so right to be hoping for natural miracles as against all odds it can happen. I'm soooo pleased for you! I think you and Samia should take your little ones up to QM one day for a visit that will shut them up!   


Kezza - I hope you are making the most of your time off and looking after yourself is definitely a good idea. I hope you a enjoyable day of pampering today at the spa. Thinking of you lots   


Vesper - 15 eggs is fab ! Well done you    Have you had the call yet to tell you how many have fertilised? as for the tummy pains I guess it could be from a bit of swelling from EC and soreness. You really need to keep the fluids and proteins up to stay away from OHSS that is the only recommendation I can really make and if the pain becomes bad then you'll need to call QM and ask for some advice hun.   


Tarzangal - I saw your post and then did exactly what you did and googled "hematoma in early pregnancy" but instead of focusing on the negative outcomes of people's stories I read those for whom it all worked out ok and there are plenty out there, REALLY. I hope it doesn't drag on and tha tthe hematoma starts shrinking sooner rather than later for your peace of mind. Like Niccad said I guess ARGC have told you to stop clexane and aspirin as this is recommanded in case of hematoma. I am keeping everything crossed for you   




Rose and Grimmy - How did it go for you yesterday? I hope all well   


Niccad - I am guessing you are having EC today    and I'm    for a lovely crop of slowly homecooked eggs for you. Can't wait to read your update and hope you a re enjoying a nice cuppa with your DH at the ARGC recovery room   


Scaruh - How are you doing on your short 2ww?  


Hi to Bella, Charlie and all my other fellow pg ladies - chat to you on the other thread girls   


Pinpin xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

100% success - 15 eggs, 15 embryos - wahoo!
pains were trapped wind - decaf coffee worked!
no personals as too excited! will post again once I am a little calmer!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, congratulations Vesperpea - great that there wern't too too many afterall, and you have a bumper crop to choose from.  Are you back in on Sat for ET or going for blasts?

We got 6 eggs pf which 4 fertilised.  I'm really pleased with that as it's a higher fertilisation rate than we got last time!  Off to the Bridge on Saturday to have the best 2 returned to where they belong.

Venda - fantastic news on the "natural" BFP - let's hope we are on a roll now and get a few more positives in the coming few weeks!

Catch up soon
Grimmy


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

great news Grimmy  - we're booked in for 12.10 but may wait for blasts if there are no frontrunners


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

OMG Ven      So so so happy for you babe(welcome to the world of clomid   )      Thanks Pinpin for letting me know about this great news    (Will by the way reply to your pm this evening when girls are in bed) 

Congratulations again Ven and wishing you a healthy pregnancy: put your feet up hun    

Hi everyone   

Sam


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Well here I go for a second time as I lost my post on my phone...
Ladies thank you so much for all the nice messages.I have been relaxing and away from the comp most of the time.

Venda- woo hoo   that is so cool. Bet your over the moon.    

Kezza- hope your day in the spa was good and the kitchen is looking nice.  

Tarz-thinking of you. Try and imagine the hematoma shrinking and your babies getting stronger everyday.      

Vespa- 15 eggs and then 15 embies thats great news.Thinking of you on sat.xxx     

Grimmy- fab news aswell we will all be 2ww together.xxx    

Niccad- hoping EC went well and you are relaxing and have good eggies.xxx    

Scaruh- not long now,how are you.Its so exciting.    

Nicki70- June 3rd will be here before you know it!At its great you have time to relax before you start work.  

Nicnacnoo-      that you get what you need from QM to move forward.

Pix- Good news on the scan,hope you enjoy your hols. The pics are lovely.  

Pinpin- bet its great with the nursery finished and you will get to meet your baby soon.  

Rosh,Samia,Silly,Bella,Sleepy and anyone else lots love.

AFM- we had ET yest at the Bridge by fairly new and very nice Dr.Michael Summers.
Our blasts are now on board pumpkin 1 and 2 and snuggling in as we speak. Im doing the zeta west relaxation cd and have another from acupuncture I have found them really good so far. Well 2ww here we come ladies. While at the Bridge I was a little nosey when someone came in to drop of the incubator,Vespa or Grimmy any of your DH Alistair?
May love light and laughter fill our days and remember to smile its great esp as its free!!!!xxxx
Lots of love to all


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

rose that would be mine! Guess he was looking stressed as he crashed out once we got home! 
Good luck fingers crossed for all - on phone and shattered!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow - so so much going on.

venda -     YIPPEEEEEE!! That is such amazing news. Just goes to show that you never know what is around the corner. I am absolutely over the moon for you.... You must be in such shock. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Vesperpea - Oh my god - you're going to have a whole football team and some subs. That's a crazy fertilisation rate. You must be so excited. You are bound to go to blast with that number - YIPPEEEEE.

Grimmy - great news too on your 4 embies. Looks like you'll be PUPO before you know it. What are you planning to do on the 2ww? Are you working? xx

rose - many many congrats on being PUPO and so happy that you went to blast and have 2 on board. I hope that pumpkin 1 and 2 are settling in nicely and making themselves at home. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Mini - thank you so much for the message - will reply later as I'm still half asleep... I miss you on here xxx

Tarzangal -  I hope that you have your feet up and are taking it easy. I wish there was some magic needle that could go into the clot and just draw it out... How is the bleeding? There are so many girls on here who've had haematomas and I've not read any bad news yet (although I've not been a serial googler like you).   that it shrinks and your babies are growing nicely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Pinpin - hello. Your charm went into theatre with me today & I'm hoping it's gonig to work some charm overnight xx

I had EC this morning. For some reason I was more worried that the last 2 times. I felt like I'd already ovulated?? Really odd but I dreamed about it & then had real ovulation pains this morning on the train  ARGC is nothing like QM - there is one square room where all the ladies recover in beds pushed right up against each other. DH can't be with you and has to wait upstairs in the waiting room like everyone else. (he doesn't like this as people who 'talk' get on his nerves - he did however find out loads of information about every stage of everyone else's cycles)... He was also a bit disappointed that the nurse didn't call his room 'the magic room'...  
I got 6 eggs... I was disappointed when I heard - but only as I had 7 follies the right size and a few more playing catch up. I've never had an empty follie before so am wondering if one did pop or if it's still in there clinging to the side of the follicle? Just hoping that a few didn't pop leaving only the catch up ones being collected. Now just waiting for the call tomorrow to find out how many fertilise... I'm so so so hoping to go to blast as I've never got there before so am praying that they all make it

Come on sperm... come and get us....


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news Nic! That's a good number so i'm sure they will be getting jiggy in the lab of lurve tonight!  also well done Rose. You'll both be BFP b4 you know it. On phone on the way back from the spa and shopping in kingston. Had a lovely day although I wish all the babies and pregnant women wouldn't be out shopping when i want too!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Nic- Keeping everything crossed for you huni, and love the pic of the eggies    x

Ven- Wow, Congrats!!! x

Vesper- My god, 100% fertilisation is just fab, ur be pupo b4 long and sounds like you mite have a short 2ww! x

Grimmy- Il keep    that your 4 little embies keep growing nicly and your be pupo b4 u know it x

Rose- Yay for being pupo, hope your taking it easy. When is otd? x

Tarz- I dont know much about haematomas, but im keeping everything crossed for you huni that it shrinks pretty soon x

Kezza- Big hugs for hun    Hope you doing ok x

Scaruh- Hows the 2ww going? when is your otd? x

Big hello to Nicki, Nicnacnoo, Rosh and any others i may of missed    x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 
Just a quickie from me, sorry I haven't been around for ages I've been working my  off trying to get our finances back in order after my two rather expensive months off! The long hours and commuting have been completely wiping me out but I'm starting to get my energy back so I hope to be around a bit more now. I'm so glad to see that while I've been away things have really started to happen for lots of you lovely ladies, so much to catch up on!!!!

*Venda* - OMG BFP!!!!! Such fantastic news. You are a true inspiration that it really *can* happen against the odds.... congratulations, yipppieeee!      

*Vesper* - Wow 15 eggs and 100% fertilization, I'm pretty sure you'll get to blasts with those beauties! 

*Tarzan *- Honey, really feeling for you with all this extra stress and worry. I hope Pinpin and Nic's positive stories from their immune thread have helped a little. Praying that everything works out okay 

*Rose* - Congratulations on being PUPO with your little pumpkins, I hope you 2ww goes nice and quickly and you are posting good news on here soon 

*Scaruh* - Same goes for you hun, having some cycle buddies to chat to will hopefully stop you going too loopy 

*Grimmy* - Four little embies is fab!! Good luck with ET on Saturday 

*Nic* - Looking forward to hearing how you got on today, been thinking of you 

*Nicki* - Roll on June 3rd!!!!!!!! And congratulations on the new job, I love it when a plan comes together 

*Kezza* - Glad you enjoyed your day of pampering and retail therapy 

Big hugs to Pinpin, Bella, Charlie, Silly, Sam, Nicnacnoo, Rosh, Sleepy... I know I've probably missed someone, I can't believe how much is going on at the mo.

Right need to get back to work 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxxxx
PS. Nic just read your post, woooohooooooo on the six little eggies!!!!!!! Fingers crossed that ARGC work their magic tonight, come on little ones


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations on being PUPO Rose !   
It's all come so quickly for you a wedding and before we knew it you had 2 fab blasts on board and in a few days time you will be announcing your BFP! You sound very relaxed which is excellent and will help create the perfect environment for your embies to implant   


Niccad well done on your half a dozen mature eggies    I love the picture     
The ARGC are known for their fantastic embryology team and I am very confident they will definitely get the best out of your 6 eggs and they will take them to blasts   
Keep the charm on, so far so good and that's how it must and will remain. Sending some good vibes your way my lovely   Good luck for the call in the morning     
I am thinking of you lots and lots xx




Vesper 100% fertilistation rate is TRUELY AMAZING - without doubt they'll get to blasts and they'll be some for the freezer too!


Grimmy fantastic fertilisation rate for you also - you will be PUPO in a couple of days and will be putting your feet up waiting for your BFP in 2 weeks time.   


Samia thank you hun - i'm looking forward to hear your experience with Epsom     

Kezza i'm glad you enjoyed the day of pampering    sorry about to hear about all the preggies and mummies being out shopping also. I  for sure wasn't one of them today as I spent most of the day lazing on the sofa and forced myself out for a rather short walk in the park this afternoon. Did you get a new pair of sunglasses?? What else did you buy? xx


Mini me - Glad to see you back ! Don't work too hard hun      x

Hi to everyone else   


Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, lots happening on here today!

First of all though a massive congrats to Ven! that is amazing news                                 I'm so happy for you both, especially after all you've been through

Nic - well done on the 6 lovely eggs (loved the pic) and please don't worry, the ARGC are so thorough, they would have taken everything they could out.  They have the best embryologists so your lovely eggs are now in the very best hands.  I too hope you go to blast but don't be disappointed if you don't - they only ever do it if they can't pick 2 frontrunners (although you might be able to talk them around). I'm sure you'll get good news tomorrow         

Kezza - hope you had a lovely spa day and I know what you mean about seeing lots of pg ladies, it always happens in the summer (I guess bumps are more obvious and people are out and about more).  It's good to have you back on here    

Grimmy & Vesper - great news on your embies

Rose - congratulations on being PUPO - I did the Zita West cd every day in my last ivf and found it really helped me to relax - actually I never really made it to the end as I was usually asleep   

Pinpin, Charlie, Bella & Mini - thanks for your positive thoughts and stories

AFM - still bleeding, it's constant, 12 days now, but trying to overcome my fears.  I'm determined to fight this and hopefully the little ones are fighters too and will not let this nasty hematoma get to them.  

xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

slightly less selfish post though am still on   - will get nervous again on saturday but celebrating the small victories for the mo
Venda - yeay! such a story of hope  
Rose - wahoo!!! 
Niccad - love the piccie - was talking to my sister yesterday and the sending of vibes London bridge way was stopped for a sec as we realised she was cheering on DH's sperm - a bit weird really!
Kezza - they're like rabbits, every time you turn around, a new crop appears   which spa? looking for a treat...
Minime - you sound in good heart if shattered - feet up all weekend?
Tarz -    
 to all


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Vesper- sorry forgot to say congratulations to you! Great result. It was Amida Spa in Hampton. They do a body treatment, facial and manicure for £89. And you get to use the spa for the day. 

Grimmy- also forgot to say congratulations- Push for blasts honey if you can. You should be able to with 4.   

TG- thanks. I haven't been avoiding you honey just needed a bit of space.   

Pinpin- yes I was looking for you and Silly   It seems weird that it was me a couple of weeks ago that was looking at baby clothes. Today made me realise that I'm not ready to join the real world just yet. I got my sunglasses and some photo frames ( 2 for 1 in boots) plus a few bits for my holidays. 

mini- thanks for the message and hope the midwife app went well.


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Wowwow WOW!!!!!!!  Its all happening!!!

Venda - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  Such amazing news, I am thrilled for you! x

Rose - Woo hoo!!!  Congrats on being PUPO!  Enjoy, and I am praying this is your time, and the ultimate wedding present! x

Grimmy & Vesper, fab news!!  You will be PUPO in no time!!! x

Scaruh - How you feeling, keeping positive on your 2ww?  Thinking of you x

Niccad - Great news on eggies!!  Brill pic, loving that!  Keeping everything x for a SUPER fertilisation rate! x

Mini - Dont you work too hard!!! x

Samia - Good to hear from you.  Hope your beautiful girls are doing well x

Bella - How are you?  Good I hope x

Tarzangal - Hope you are doing ok my lovely, doing lots of praying and hoping for you x

Kezza - Lovely to see you back on the thread.  I hope the funeral went as well as these things can.  Glad you have some time off work, use it just as you feel, dont feel pressured to act or be any way.  Thinking of you and here for you as always x

A big HELLO to everyone else!!!!

Sorry I have been brief and missed a few of you out, 12 hour (that end up being 13 hour+ half the time) shifts so whacked out!  
Thinking of you all though and sending positive vibes to all those who need them!  Lotsa love xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

So much good happy news on here at present it's wonderful!     

Huge congrats to those of you waiting on ET and those who are currently PUPO... Hurrah!  With any luck you will all be preggers before the bank holiday weekend is done and dusted!   

AFM, been running in the sunshine to get those happy endorphins pumping and back to weight watchers - gotta be bikini ready for the holibops in 6 weeks!   
The ladies on the Lister thread have been lovely and 1 has been PMing me to reassure me re the whole weight/positive approach thing - i feel so much more chilled now which is lovely! It also seems that they are ready to get you started ASAP so just need a few bloods done, AMH etc and it looks like July/Aug will be my starting point! Can't wait, so nice to get the holiday to relax and then knuckle down to the IVF.... it's amazing what speedy friendly treatment you can get throwing £5k into the ring


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a quick one as my boss is in a meeting so I'm rushing to post before he returns (damn him being able to see my screen!). Got the call at 9am - 5 out of 6 fertilised!! YIPPEE! ET will be sunday or tuesday and they will call sunday to let me know which it is. I'm smiling   

Big hellos to everyone and thanks for all the supportive posts - you are all such a lovely bunch & I don't know how I'd cope without you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Woohoo for Niccad!      quick calculation that's a whopping 84% fertilisation rate! more woohoo! You have 5 Beaaaaaauuutiful embryos in the hands of the best embryologists in the country what more do you need for a nice PUPO very soon! Oh this is good, very good!
... and the sun is shining ! Enjoy everyone   


Kezza - it seems that you will be able to put your new    to test today ! x


Rosh - you are getting a bit of sunshine so you can prep your pre-holiday tan! Then you'll be all tanned and relax for your BFP in July-Aug!


Nicnacnoo - don't work too hard hun   




Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Brilliant news Nic! Looks like you are going to blasts gorgeous.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic          yay!!  I told you those guys are fab, look what they managed to do with my rubbish eggs   .  The nice thing with the ARGC is that you get a daily update to see how they are doing.  You always get good quality embies though so I'd think you'll be going to blasts.......

xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening All!!!!

Niccad - Wey hey!!!  Thats great news!!!  So excited for you hon!!!  Keep us posted! x

Pinpin - Hope you are well!  The working too hard bit was slightly unavoidable today!!!  Crazy busy in the heat, ambulances are like mobile sauna's too!!!  Not nice or attractive!! x

Rosh - Good to hear from you and well done you for being so positive!!!  Keep going! x

Kezza - Sending (((HUGS))) x

Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

sweet dreams all - fingers and toes crossed that embies are still going strong tomorrow...


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all

Thinking of you vespa and Grimmy today,lots of     .

Vespa-Your DH didnt look to worried only saw him for a second!

Grimmy will you be seeing Jonathan today?

Sharny-OTD is 31 if I want to wait 12days or 2 if I want to be sure.

Nicnacnoo-oyes wow what a wedding present this would be. Sounds like your working flat out.

Niccad- so pleased for you,lots of     .

Tarzangal-       

Pinpin,mini,Bella,kezza,Rosh,Sleeps,Pix,venda,scaruh,samia and everyone else xxxx

AFM- still holding on in here doing my relaxation cds and having acupuncture. Ive learnt its all about being here in the now not speculating tomorrow or re living the  past. Its okay to feel scared,nervous,excited but just dont let it take over be present now look at all the beauty around us.


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

morning all

rose you are pma incarmate  

just had call
unbelievably all 15 embies are still going strong with 7 superstars so blasto here we come 11.20 on monday-whoop whoop!

need to go do a little dance, show a little love... But thank you so much for your support so far ladies - you rock!

 all xxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Afternoon everyone - sorry to keep you hanging on for so long for news!  It's been a mad day!

Our embryos hadn;t divided as much as they had hoped (they like them to be 6 cell by day 3 and 2 were 4 cell, 1 3 cell and 1 2 cell).  So we discarded the 2 cell and have had all other 3 put back!!  Scary thought - triplets, but highly unlikely.  Got everything crossed that at least 1 will stick.

Vesper - congrats on your 7 superstars!  I was looking out for you but had a feeling you would be going to blasts.

Rose - I went to see Jonathans associate today as he was on a training course.  Have just got backand feel lovely and relaxed.

Catch up with everyone soon - off for a lie down!

Grimmy


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

3? Wow! Congratulations on being Pupo grimmy!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie to say that I am reading every day and thinking of everyone lots.


Just haven't got around to sitting and posting (don't ask!) but will pop on monday morning and do a HUGE post.


Congrats to those that are PUPO, almost PUPO, and hugs to those who would like one!


Lots of love xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

grimmy - wow! 3! congrats - fingers crossed


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimmy... Many congrats on being PUPO!! 3 embies!! Praying that they stick and hope you're at home relaxing with your feet up xxx

Vesper. Wow! Good luck for tomorrow. You're going to have some top grade embies at the blast stage which is fantastic news xx

Rose... Love your pma. Hope you too are having a lovely relaxing weekend x

Looks like I'm going to blast. Update this morning that 4 are 8 cell and look good, and one is 6 cell but really fragmented. Update again on tuesday. They even mentioned day 6 transfer!? I'm excited! Never got to try for blast before so hope they all make it.

Love to all and hope the sun isn't too hot for you xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

WOW - so much has been happening on here this week, to be honest I'm finding it difficult to keep up!! Just a quickie from me today...

So, so pleased that there's so much positive     news on here at the mo.  I think Vesper has broken the QM girls record for the highest fertilisation rate and all going strong, I'm just so thrilled for you   Best of luck for tomorrow xx

Congratulations to Rose and Grimmy on being PUPO     Can you let us know your OTDs on your signature please?? Just helps me to remember those important dates xx

Nic - Brilliant news for you too!!! Fingers and toes crossed on your lovely batch doing us proud too     

Scarah - D Day tomorrow!!! I really think that it will be good news sweetie     I think you will be the start of the next BFP wave. Best of luck and lots of     

Big hello to everyone else. Sorry it's a shorty today.

Bella   xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Scaruh - thinking of you today and               xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Versperpea - Good luck today. I have a feeling that you will have a great cycle as with such a great crop to choose from there are bound to be 2 super super superstars!  And then plent left to freeze too!  

Rose - Great PMA - Jonathan is great for relaxing you ang getting you to think in a different more positive way.  I love going to see him (other than when I have to pay!).  I'm off there again on Thursday as he is hoping to help my little ones stick this time!!

Niccad - Good luck for tomorrow!

I am not great at personal messages and can only keep up with about 2-3 people at a time, so I've picked on those at the same stage as me!  It's not that I don;t care about the rest of you, I just don;t have the memory to send personals to all!  

AFM - I'm back at work today after a lovely weekend in the sunshine.  Had a BBQ yesterday evening and then crashed out by 9pm!  I find being back at work for the 2WW makes it go faster, and as I work from home a fair but I can still put my feet up.  

Take care everyone

Grimmy x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Where to start................ in no particular order, here goes!  


Niccad -      Great news that EC and embryology side have things have gone so well and that you are going to blasts! Do you think you will still have 2 put back. And I haven't ever heard of a day 6 transfer.......... intriguing!  


Scaruh - Thinking of you today and hoping you are smiling with a BFP under you belt    


Vesper - Hope ET has gone well today and that you have had a blast or two put back on board! Bet you have some lovely snow babies too!  


Tarzangal -    I have been very sorry to read about this ongoing problem with the haematoma. They do usually shrink after stopping you anticoag treatment..... so praying very hard that happens for you. You have been through so much and it sounds like your little ones are real fighters and don't want to give in to this so that has to be a good sign...... is you scan tomorrow??  


Nicnacnoo -   Great news on getting an appointment for what is hopefully DH's treatment. I also liked Dr Kalu he always told it straight to me but in a more sensitive way than anyone else in the unit.


Nicki - Not long till your appointment with the Lister, you must be dead excited!  


Rosh - Not long for you either! Glad you have been getting support from the girls on the Lister thread and they have put your mind at ease a bit.  


Kezza -    Glad you are taking some time out away from things, time to really focus on yourself is really important. And glad you are preparing for your holiday also, so exciting.........


Venda -        WOW!    You must be thrilled! I'm sure once you see your little one on the 12 week scan it'll sink in just nicely. So pleased for you words cannot describe!


Grimmy -    Could we have our first set of triplets on the way?? How come they decided to put all 3 back? Imagine if they all divide and you get sextuplets!  


Rose -    Congrats on being PUPO also, really really praying this is your 3rd time lucky......... and blasts too, all these blast ET's and we should have another lovely long run of BFP's very soon!


Thats all my little brain can remember right now so hope I haven't missed anything major! Hi to everybody else out there, hope you are all well!


AFM - Hot and counting down.............


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Scarah - have been thinking about you all day. I'm really hoping that no news is good news


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hi all
one super blasto named Morph on board, a few to freeze maybe more tomorrow
pretty miserable experience as it took them 45 mins... DH was amazing but three sets of tools called for during the process! Now have a cute picture of Morph to make me feel positive
OTD 7th June
very tired
 all


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper - many congrats on being PUPO with a lovely blast as well.. YIPPEE!! Seems weird that my OTD will be before yours!?    (mine will be 4th) xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations Vesper!!     Here's hoping that Morph is getting nice and comfie in there as we speak


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

niccad seems a bit daft doesn't it? thought it would be 14 days from EC not ET otherwise you'd be 8th... DH reckons brain wasn't necessarily on with person who said 7th so I'm considering working to 4th for me and 7th for official OTD... is that cheating?  will the  come knocking? 
good luck tomorrow and don't worry about my silly experience - the doc was quite confused by my internal plumbing!


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, I really hope I can be the start of good things to come for you - did my test this morning and got a very feint line. So its a BFP for me, or maybe a VFP (Very feint positive)! Going to go to Lister tomorrow for blood test to confirm, as line was really very feint. Ready to do another HPT in a minute and will probably do another one in the morning!

Thank you for all your thoughts, I hope some of my babydust rubs off on you all xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

well short post as just lost 2 trying to do dancing bananas!!!! pretend there are some throughout post!

Grimmy and vespa congrats on pupo.

Niccad- not long till you join us.

Scaruh- woo hoo hope the line gets darker and darker. 

Hi to everyone and sending love

AFM-Grandma back in hospital due to clot on leg,they will disperse it tonight-mum is with her. Am feeling low and just hope it works this time as feeling little anxious and starting to picture worst,need to stay positive.Am still doing relaxation cd everyday sometimes x2. xxxxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Scaruh         and all the best for your blood test tomorrow 

Grimmy & Vesper - congrats on being pupo    hope the 2ww goes as quickly as it can for you both.  I found the Zita West cd did help and have spare copy if either of you would like me to send it to you (kindly given to me by Kezza)

Rose - so sorry to hear about your grandma, I hope it all goes ok for her.  Keep up that PMA, they've proved that women who stay positive have more chance of success     

Niccad - such great news about the blasts!  Do you have a time to go in tomorrow?? (assuming you don't do a day 6 ET)?  I'm in around 11.....

Silly - how long do you have left now?  Are you nervous?  The thought of a c-section I think is quite scary but then you're a nurse so probably doesn't bother you and I guess most people prefer it to labour......hope you haven't suffered too much in the heat

Me - scan tomorrow at 11.     the hematoma has reduced in size.  Or at least not grown any bigger    and that little ones have grown   

xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

tarzan fingers crossed - banish that haematoma! Your two sound like fighters     If no one else needs/wants cd would appreciate anything to try and calm the savage beast - 2 week madness? More like 2 hour! Xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Vesperpea- it took the Bridge 45 mins to do my first EC. Hopefully they've made notes so if you have to go through it again then it won't take the same amount of time again. Congrat's on being PUPO with Morph!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Scarah - BRILLIANT NEWS!!!                 BFP BFP!!! See I told you that we were on a roll!! Did you do another test this evening??!! Congratulations lovely.

Tarz - best of luck for tomorrow       . Will be hoping and praying at 11am that you get to see your babies all safe and sound. Can't imagine how nervous you must be, such a horrible position to be in after everything that you have been through     

How are all the PUPO girls feeling??    Hope you are all taking it easy and relaxing and thinking lovely, positive thoughts. Rose, sorry to hear about your Grandma again    Sending you a big virtual   

Bella


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Scaruh - woooooooooooohooooooooooooo!!! BFP yippieeeeeee, good luck with your blood test today, did you test again last night? My first test was very faint too but they got darker and darker, congratulations Hun XXXXXXX

Tarz - Sending lots of love and luck to you for your appointment today xx

Hope all our PUPO ladies are doing okay, make sure you put your feet up in the garden, Zita West claims that Vit D can help implantation xxx

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone.

Tarzangal-     that your beanies are wriggling away in there and getting big and strong. And the hematoma has shrunk.

Scaruh- hope your line is darker today.

Hope the pupoladies are all good.And everyone else.

Just of to visit grandma,feeling more positive today and banished the bad thoughts. xxxxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - hope ET went well, what did you have put back in the end?  Hope you have plans to take it nice and easy over the next few days

Rose - hope your visit to your grandma went well and glad you're feeling more positive

Kezza - when are you off on hols?

Scaruh - how did it go today, how were your bloods?

Vesper - PM me your address and I'll post it to you
Sending you and Grimmy and Rose and now Niccad lots of        to get through the 2ww


AFM - scan showed hematoma is still there but I'm happy that it hasn't grown. Little ones have grown too.  Back for scan next tues to see progress.  I still have a long way to go but am so grateful for every step further I get   

xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up!


Tarzangal -   Great news on your scan today, you must be  really pleased. It is great news that is hasn't grown but the little ones have, you are doing so well, and I have to say, I admire your strength.  


Vesper -    Great news on the super blast on board, you must be thrilled! Any news to day on freezing?? I always thought it was 12 days to test from ET if you had blast but I guess the longer you leave it the more likely it is that the result is correct. I can't really preach on how long to wait, I tested 13 days post EC...........4 days early!  


Scaruh -   Hope 'the line' and the bloods have come back strong today. CONGRATULATIONS!


Niccad - Hope ET went well today and you have one or two lovely embies making themselves comfy.  


Rose - Easier said than done when a loved one is suffering but try to keep a state of calm over yourself as much as possible. Keep up with those relaxation CD's and visualise an embie making itself comfortable and snuggly. Really hope your Grandma is going to be OK and that the 2WW isn't too tough.   


Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello ladies, 


Tarzangal – I'm so pleased that your scan was positive hun, great news that the hematoma hasn't grown and that your little one's have, roll on Tuesday   


Scaruh – I hope your bloods came back okay, looking forward to doing a little banana and pompom dance for you later   



Rose – Sending a big hug to you and your Grandma, I hope you are both doing okay    


Nic – Looking forward to hearing all about ET, sooooo excited that you are PUPO   
Vesper and Grimmy – Feet up now girls! Hope your wee ones are settling in okay     


 to everyone else xxx



AFM – I'm doing really well, I saw my midwife last week and everything seems to be ticking along nicely, starting to allow myself to get ridiculously excited now!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have moments of total disbelieve, I can't ever imagine that feeling going away and in a way I hope it doesn't, it's a reminder of how extremely lucky we are.  


Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all

Scaruh - how did you get on with the blood test?? So excited for you and hope that the levels are nice and high xx

Grimmy, Rose and Vesper - how are you all getting on? Time ticks by slowly doesn't it. I hope that you're all in a zen like calm listening to Zita West and sipping herbal tea. xxx

tarzangal - so so so relieved that the twins are growing nicely. Are you still off clexane and what did they say about the haematoma? Gutted I missed you yesterday xx

Mini- glad that you're managing to relax slightly and to get excited. I imagine that everyone on here is freaked out throughout the entire pregnancy (and then probably more freaked out when the baba arrives!...). It's all so scary but you will be just fine xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Kezza - how are you doing? Are you around this week for a tea? would be lovely to see you, although I'm not really planning to leave the sofa...

Yesterday was a long long day. Got the call in the morning that I had 1 blast and 2 on their way & to get there for 12. Just as I was outside got a call that it was put back to 3 (DH wasn't happy as he wanted to rush back to work). Had a long lunch and managed to do a pre ACU session at Zita West. Got there at 3 and had to wait and wait and wait... emptied my bladder and refilled a few times and finally had transfer around 5pm. We had 2 blasts - 1 expanded and 1 hatching and both really good quality. One of them decided to stay in the catheter which wasn't so great (you know - when they check after they've finished and you hear the word 'clear' - well it wasn't so he had to start all over again with one of them). Am on more meds than ever this time including a 'muscle relaxant' which is supposed to stop your uterus contracting?! Went back to Zita afterwards to avoid the rush hour traffic and finally got home at 9pm. I've never named my embies before as I thought it would be too hard to deal with if it didn't work, but I've realised how hard it is anyhow and I'm keen to do everything this cycle differently so I officially have sticky and stompy on board. OTD 4th June...
Just got a call that none are good enough for the freezer which is a shame - one is just getting to the blast stage but it's so delayed that they said it would be stupid to keep it... BOO. 

Hello to everyone and thanks so much for the texts and PMs... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad -      congratulations on being PUPO with 2 super blasts on board! This really is going to be your time - I just know it!!  Sorry it was such a long day but you can relax now & look forward to your BFP!

Venda/scaruh - Congratulations on your BFPs!    Sorry it's a bit late... Hope you get you're bloods back soon Scarah.    

Tarzangal - So glad that things seem to be moving in the right direction for you.  Have got everything crossed that the haematoma shrinks & goes soon.

Good luck to all the other PUPO ladies, hello to everyone else!

My computer is still playing up, everything seems to freeze as soon as I try to add some of the dancing icons - so annoying!!

Anyway, we're off to The Lister next week. Yippee!!
Love Nicki x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - sorry to hear you had such a long day, but sounds like you have some great embies on board and congrats on being PUPO      did you manage to relax at Zita West afterwards?  Sounds like you are on ritolin? Hope you're now taking it nice and easy.  Are you doing the Zita West cd every day?  Do ARGC want you back in for bloods?  I'm still off clexane which is nice as I hate those injections although they'll put me back on at some point and got my NKs done again yesterday, they do them every month.  Sorry that the 2 embies left couldn't be frozen but you won't be needing them anyway   

Nicki - not long til your Lister appt, you must be very excited about this next step

Mini - nice to hear from you, I can imagine how excited you must be now

 to everyone else xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hellooooooo!


Niccad - Wow! That was a long day for you, you must have been both physically and emotionally shattered by the end of all that! But so worth it as now you have 2 lovely blasts on board and I bet they are snuggling in nicely    Now is the time to take it easy, you have worked so so hard on this cycle and deserve the rest. Have you planned to take any time off this 2WW. Really really      that this is the cycle for you, you deserve this so so much, always in my thoughts    


Tarzangal - Clexane is a naf drug to take, they really really sting...... OW! Glad you are off it for the meantime  


Nicki - Not long now!  


Scaruh - I'm in suspense.............!    


Kezza -    Thinking of you, when do you go on holiday??


AFM - Any ideas on things to stop me counting down to 1st July?? Really hoping the tigers make an appearance by then, but not just yet (can't win can they?  ) Ideally somewhere from the summer solstice (21st June) and they will be 37 weeks. And I know it is only 10 days before 1st July, but at least that way I can say 'next month'    I'm still enjoying being pregnant, but when you get to this stage it feels like you have come so far but still have so far to go. Maybe it sounds really ungrateful and selfish of me to feel like that, but really really want to meet them soon, to hold them and know that this is all true, it is really happening, and I'm not just going to wake up and it all be taken away from me......


Sorry for the me bit, just need to off load my impatience and frustration...... and any distraction tips are more than welcome  


Love to you all xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi ladies - have so far done 3 pregnancy tests and all have come back positive. Went to have bloods done yesterday and got results back this morning. As soon as I got home I had started spotting so rang the clinic who upped the bum bullets to 2 a day. Bit more bleeding this morning and it has carried on throughout the day. Not a lot but enough to worry me - was in tears this morning as I really felt it was all over. 
The blood test has come back with the hormone levels at 201 (above 25 is pregnant) They weren't too worried about the bleeding and said that lots of people experience it in early pregnancy and it could be my cervix or it might be a vascular endometrium. Oh right! Still none the wiser, but feel a lot better. So I'm still pregnant, but guess I won't be happy til this bleeding stops and I can have my first scan.
Think I'll do another HPT in a couple of days just to make sure. Have one left!
xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats Niccad finally PUPO and what a great bunch your carrying!

Sorry bit of a depressing post have been brown spotting for 4 days and this morn there is some red- spot on for my AF. Im trying so hard to keep my PMA up but like anyone whos had a 2ww let alone three 2ww its so difficult isnt it!!!
I have to go to work in 5mins and look a wreck as im crying my eyes out. I feel soooooooooooooooooooo sad. xxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Bonjour everyone,


Niccad - congratulations on being PUPO and this time with some amazing embies    one of them hatching is very very good indeed my lovely! Congratulations    Feet up please I hope you are planning on taking it easy for the next few days and what a short 2ww that is brilliant too. This is your time ma belle     


Scaruh - congratulations on your BFP! I was sorry to read about the bleeding today but glad that your HCG levels are high and as long as the clinic are not worried about the bleeding then I would listen to them and keep a positive attitude. So many ladies seem to experience bleeding in early pregnancy!   


Rose - i'm so sorry you are feeling upset right now but is it really over yet? when is your OTD?? Is there no chance this might be implantation bleed at this stage? Keep the faith until your OTD and test, who knos we have seen it all so it's not over until a BFN is confirmed. Thinking of you   x


Tarz - So relieved that the hematoma has not grown but glad that the little ones have grown nicely    Tell me about clexane injections .... I had 31 weeks of them but so glad to be off them since 3 weeks ago now!!   


Nicki - good luck for your appt at the lister next week x


Mini me - you are so right to get excited now    


Silly - I'm in the same boat as you my lovely pg budy    Just like you I'm now getting to the point where I want the next 2-3 weeks to whizz through and hoping for the little one to show up between 21st of June and 1st July    I've got a consultant appt today at the hosp with consultant and MW so will see what they say.


Hi to everyone else Rosh, Nicnacnoo, Kezza, Vesper, Grimmy, Liz, Sleepy, Samia and Bella    I hope you're all keeping well and the 2 WW are looking after themselves and their precious little cargos x


Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning ladies, 


Nic – Congratulations on being PUPO with two fab blasts!!!!! Wow what a long day you had but worth every second, I have everything crossed for you   


Scaruh – Your levels sound great my love, I don't know if you remember but I had spotting for about a week after my BFP, very scary but it all turned out okay. If you feel you need more reassurance you could always go for a second blood test to make sure your levels are rising at a good rate but I'm sure you will be fine, congratulations again hun xxxx


Rose – I'm sorry you are having to go through this but Pinpin is right, it isn't over yet – spotting isn't always a bad sign.   


Nicki – You must be getting so excited about your Lister appointment now, I'm having a bit of a work lull this week if you are free for a cuppa? 


Silly and Pinpin – I'm hoping that one of you pops on my birthday (19th June) so if you could arrange that for me please    You must both be in a bit of a spin right now, I can't imagine how excited you are!!!! 


AFM – I've come to the end of my current work contract and have nothing else lined up just yet, trying not to panic and just enjoy a bit of time out. Managed to burn my feet and nose yesterday so I'm kinda relieved it's raining today! 


Hello to everyone else, thinking of you all.  


Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rose   . Lets hope it is just a hiccup. Sorry about your Grandma- it never rains but it pours. 

TG- Great news! So pleased the little ones are growing! 

Nic- see you tomorrow. 

Pinpin/Silly- why don't you arrange to meet up every week for the next 4 weeks. then you can say it is 4 meet up's until your little ones are here? 

Hi to everyone else. Grimmy/Vesper when do you test? 

Opinion- I've got a 5BB blast in the freezer. We have paid to freeze it until  March 2011. So we are thinking of going for fresh cycle first and then  if that doesn't work we've got the frostie to fall back on. 
  Advantage of going for the frostie straight away is that we've been told  there is a higher chance of this working as its from the same batch  that I got pregnant with before. Plus it doesn't take the effort to do a  FET as its like a normal natural cycle. 
  Advantage of going for a fresh cycle is that we might get pregnant with  them and still have the frostie to fall back on if I miscarry again or  we want a sibling. Thoughts?
Follow up with the Lister on 15th, going on hols on 26th june for two weeks so start after that. Back to work on Monday


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose- I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. As everyone else has said though it's not always a bad sign. there are so many girls on here who bleed and still got a positive. There's a few examples of full on bleeds and still healthy pregnancies. I would also be freaking out though as when I bleed first cycle I fell apart. I     that's it's implantation bleeding xxxxx

Scaruh - sounds like it's all going well.... Hope that the spotting has stopped xx

Grimmy - how are you doing?

Kez - such a difficult choice. Personally I think what's the point of going through a fresh cycle when there is a little babba waiting for you in the freezer, especially when it puts your body through so much. A FET cycle is so much more relaxing and less stressful... However, i say all this and I wanted to do another fresh one before my frosties, but QM wouldn't let me.... 

pinpin and silly - can't believe that you are both so close. Think Kezza's idea of meeting up once a week is a great idea as 4 more meets is hardly anything and then they'll be here! 

AFM - no symptoms at all apart from not sleeping - but that's the steriods for you. Feeling positive though and am currently sat at home with my feet up about to watch Glee! Oh the shame!    Better than Jeremy Kyle I guess.... 

Big hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Rose -     sorry to hear about the spotting but don't give up on it just yet, remember it is just spotting and until it turns into anything more you can't be certain it is over. I can't begin to imagine how you are feeling, I have only had to endure one 2WW and I couldn't even manage that without testing incredibly early. I'm     that this is just implantation and nothing to worry about.

Niccad - I'm a closet Glee fan, don't worry    Glad you have your feet up.


Kezza -   Good to hear from you, I'm not too sure what to suggest for your next cycle, but my plan was to have an FET next if I had any frosties to save my body the strain of another cycle (although didn't get any!) I think perhaps you could think about it with DH when you are away and see what you physically and emotionally can carry on our shoulders for your next cycle when you are refreshed. Can understand the advantages of both, and why you feel in a bit of a dilemma about a decision.   


Scaruh -   Like Rose, don't give up just yet, spotting in early pregnancy is common, as everyone has said, I'm    you got a darker line this morning and that little one/ones are doing well x


Vesper and Grimmy - Hope you aren't going   


Love and hugs to everyone else.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rose - sorry to hear that you are spotting but like everyone says it isn't always a bad sign.  I know of many girls that spotted then got a BFP.  Please don't give up yet. Sending you lots of        

Kezza - I have been thinking about it and I would go with the frozen first. You put yourself through so much on a fresh cycle, the frozen cycle would be much less stressful and as you said it sounds like your snowbaby has a good chance of working.  Plus my understanding is that if a frozen cycle doesn't work you can go straight into a fresh cycle.  

Niccad - enjoy Glee and glad to hear you are resting.

Silly - how about taking up a new pastime?  Like knitting?  I'm sure there are lots of nice things you can make for Bodger & Badger?

Scaruh - hope the bleeding stops soon

xxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey ladies, thanks so much for your support   
Last night started to get bad cramps, very similar to period pains, and the bleeding seemed to get a bit heavier, but still not like a period, just like a very very light period. Anyway, no bleeding or cramps overnight, and very light bleeding again today. The cramps came on again during the day but seem to have calmed down now. Decided to ring the clinic and they say to go in for another blood test tomorrow. Hopefully they levels will have at least doubled by then and everything will be ok.

Rose, how are you getting on honey? Don't give up yet. I know exactly how you feel - I was in tears yesterday morning, but felt reassured by the nurses. Have done a test yet? Really hope it shows positive - then you'll be in the same boat as me, wondering whether to do a test every day! And knicker checking every 20 mins. Good lucky honey xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey ladies!!!

Scaruh - Weeeyyyyy heeeyyy!!!!!!  HUGE Congratulationc on your BFP!!!  I hope the spotting is easing up x

Rose - Easier said than done, but TRY and remain positive hon.  Praying for you x

Tarzangal - So pleased the haematoma has stopped growing.  Sounds like the bubba's are pushing it out the way!!! x

Niccad - Congrats on being PUPO!!!  So happy for you! x

Silly - Bet you are almost ready to pop now!!!  Now tell those babies not to decide to make an appearance clashing with a world cup game, dont think they'll be popular!!!  Ha! x

How are all our PUPO ladies?  Not going insane I hope.  PMA all round!!!

Big HELLOOOOO to everyone else!

Sorry for the brief post and lack of posts for a few days, I've gone for promotion and have been studying, had an assessment day today (2 written and 2 practical exams), pleased to say that by some miracle I passed!!!!  Now to interview!!!!  Cream crackered now and thumping headache, hence the brief post, sorry!!!!  6 shifts on from tomorrow as well, will try and pop in after shifts though!

Much love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Rose - I have everything crossed for you that all is OK.  

Verper - How are you doing?  Keeping busy (ish) I hope to help time pass.

Niccad - Congrats on being PUPO - you must be thrilled!!

AFM - not feeling as positive today as feel as if AF is on her way.  Boobs not sore anymore either so feel it may be over.  However, it aint over til its over!!

Grimmy


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Grimmy -   Keep up the PMA! Like you say it aint over till it is over, and many pre-menstrual symptoms are similar to pregnancy symptoms and until you know which on it is you can't interpret them reliably!           


Tarzangal -    How are you feeling about things now? I have been knitting what feels like non stop when I am at home for the last 2 weeks. I took it up this time last year and I love knitting, did loads when I was having treatment and it does work a treat! I have knitted a rather adorable romper, 4 hats, and 2 pairs of booties in 10 days!   Currently half way through a cardi for my friends little girl and I only started it this morning! Thinking I might give crochet a shot next, and DH got me a sewing machine for my birthday earlier this month, so I'll be a domestic godess before we know it!


Scaruh -   Sorry to hear you had cramps and heavier bleeding last night, but glad it has settled this morning. The knicker checking is only natural. Are you working through all of this? Hope the blood test comes back with nice strong higher levels.   


Nicnacnoo -     Yippee! Well done on passing the assessment, and now you just need to knock em dead at the interview which I am sure you will! Go Nic! Yes, I feel like I could pop, but also feel like there is still room to expand if that makes sense. Going out is quite hard now, I waddle everywhere, and my back gives up after half an hour. So I just pop out a few times a day for a short stroll and try not to get much shopping (easier said than done when all I can think about is my tummy!)


Lots of love to everyone else. Feels like there is a lot of waiting and hanging on in the thread at the moment, I am thinking of you all very much and    for a string of BFP next week!


SillyBillyMe x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Silly Billy - I am working through this, but I'm a teacher so I now have 9 days off before going back to school, so going to have a good rest and do not a lot! Had 2nd hcg test this morning and levels are rising as they should and nurses don't seem too bothered, so going to try not to let it bother me. Also did another clear blue this morning which changed from saying 1-2 weeks to 3-4 weeks so that's also recognising hormone levels increasing. A shame that I can't get excited yet, won't rest til I stop bleeding and cramping. Fingers crossed that'll be soon!
Grimmy - I was talking to the nurses today saying that its a shame our bodies haven't found a different way of telling us we're pregnant - why are the symptoms for AF exactly the same as being pregnant? My boobs also stopped being sore - I'm sure it was the cyclogest which made them feel that way. Chin up honey. xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hey all  

Grimmy I hate 2ww   are you back at work?  

2silly billies I am mainly knitting - decided to make a longish cardi and back is done and half the first side - about 10 times my normal speed!  

scaruh those levels sound like everything is really settling in - hope the bleeding stops  

tarzangal those little'uns are'nt letting some haematoma get in the way - they're gonna be a handful!   

nicnacnoo fingers crossed - sounds like you rocked it

niccad I have Glee on series record so I can watch it in furtive privacy! such fun! 

AFM 2ww really is insanity   Morph is being talked to a lot - mainly on the lines of stay please stay please stay or as DH has it Sit! the dog is getting very confused! I am really trying to be positive   but for the last few nights (we are on day 5 here!) I wake up at 3 in the morning and go over and over in my head what i might have done wrong, why it might not work, what we should do afterwards...   pessaries are really quite nasty - why, when there is a gel which is far less messy? - and my (.)(.) are so so sore - wearing sports bras all the time as anything else is just unequal to the task! having a few twinges but no implantation bleeding - do you stop being this obsessed with your body at any point soon? 

keep trying to get on with other stuff but does anyone else find sitting up for more than about 30 mins uncomfortable? also genuinely if I try and move something which is heavier than about a litre bottle of water, I can really feel the strain... net result is that I'm at home rather than at a conference I've been excited about for a year and clack clack clacking my knitting needles rather than getting on top of my so so behind marking...   

have also made the decision not to buy any HPT til the OTD (I used the last one before starting sniffing) as I am already itching to test - don't want   at my door... but OTD is so long away - arrrgh!

fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies and have a lovely bank holiday weekend


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy - so many girls get AF symptoms in 2ww, hang on in there     

Vesper - your cd should arrive tomorrow (didn't put name on though) and I hope it will help you relax, it did help me and I did it every day.

Niccad - how you getting on?

Rose - hope you're doing ok?  Has the bleeding stopped?    

Scarah - they sound like positive signs    

Nicnac - well done on passing the assessment   and very best of luck with the rest of it

Kezza - have you made a decision yet?

Silly - wow, I'm so impressed with your knitted items, you are truly a domestic goddess   

AFM - going to see SATC2 on Sunday, am v excited.  I actually even bought the first film to watch again on Saturday night to get in the mood for it   
Enjoy the long weekend everyone - why are bank holidays always so rainy though?

xxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies.  Thanks for all the positive vibes, I'm feeling much more positive today!

Scurah - I hope that your postive sticks.  Good news that HCG levels are rising.  And thanks for the encouragement!

Verper - Keep on knitting, it'll make the time go faster!  Yep I'm back at work which is keeping me occupied - in fact this past week has flown by, just another 7 sleeps til OTD!

Rose - any news, I'm thinking of you.

Silly - I cna't believe how quickly your due date has come around!  All the best and keep those needles flying!

Everyone else - Hope all is going well and that you all enjoy the long weekend, despite the weather!

Grimmy


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning Ladies, 
Blimey its quiet on here!?! 
How is everyone? Hope the PUPO gals are chillaxing with their feet up!      

I have changed my user name (AGAIN!!) - I thought "AlwaysHoping" was doing nothing for my PMA, so have changed it to Twinkerbelle (My mum and dad have always called me Twink since i was introduced to Twinkies over in America on Holiday! AMAZING!!! 

AFM - had a bit of a moment this weekend.......     

Was out with my In-Laws on Saturday, and although we have kept them up to speed on the whole QM thing, waiting to start pill blah blah blah, my mother in law still managed to turn round and say "oh, i bet you would feel a bit uncomfortable if J (DH Brothers GF) managed to get pregnant first!?"

I could of throttled her!!!!!!!!     I know she's harmless, and never meant it to be intentionally mean - I think alot of it comes down to the fact the DH is 4 years younger than his brother, and has managed to bag a missus, decent job and buy a house whilst the brother is 28 and still living at home smoking weed with his other sad stoner friends and his GF of 5 months!! 

I think DH saw the look on my face, and cleverly guided me to the blackberrys (We was in the T Mobile shop at the time!! lol) 

Anyhoo - I ended up impulse buying and am now the proud owner of a funky dunky white blackberry! Just got to work out how to use the blinking thing    

My poor DH did try and make me feel better though bless him - came home yesterday from Kingston with a gorgeous Paul's Boutique bag for me (its massive, and when i joked how big do you think my work diary is, he said, well its big enough for the sharps bin and stuff incase you need to go away for work!! Ahhh love him!!)

Will do personals later - am off to London to meet up with my lil brother, and see if he will buy his big sister lunch!
Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday

Lots of Love and Cuddles    

Twink xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi hope everyone is well

Just a quick one from me. BFN and I cant say im surprised as my AF has been and gone!!!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rose                  
I'm so sorry.  Thinking of you and DH


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a quickie- 

Rose                               

that is a massive hug! Keep up the PMA honey, I know you'll get there one day soon xxx


Twinkerbell- my in laws gets the prize for the most inconsiderate so I'm right there with you!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Bank Holiday Everyone!


Typical Bank holiday weather though....... at least it is dry!


Rose -     So sorry that it hasn't worked out this time. I know it is early days, but have you thought about what the next step is for you? Perhaps time to move to another clinic and probe further?? Thinking of you, and keep up the positive attitude, you have so much to look forward to because you will get there one day   


Kezza - Not long till your holidays, 25 days!  


Twinerbell - Sweet name! Sorry to hear that your in laws are being rather inconsiderate, what a silly thing to say! I was quite lucky that all of the people we told were really very sweet and only spoke about it if we were happy to, and there was never any comment like that passed. That is very thoughtless and although it may cause a bit of friction and it can be easier to just bite your tongue, you should point out to them how that has made you feel, so they know not to do it again. Some people don't realise the power their words can have until you point it out to them   so be brave and tell them, it'll save a lot of friction later on. Loving the way you took out your frustration on a new phone! Watch it doesn't happen again, it could get expensive! I remember after I had one of my stimming scans and they said they might have to delay EC I went out and brought a pair of boots for £110!!! As if I wasn't already spending enough on making it work!  


Niccad - How are you feeling? Have been thinking of you and praying for you      


Grimmy and Vesper - Hope you aren't going   


Hi to everyone else


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Rose    

Twink people are awful at times - they don't seem to get it. My mum did the best by telling everyone at a party that I was pregnant (she has alzheimers and so not entirely her fault) a week before we started IUI... now I can laugh but it was so so painful at the time! the retail therapy thing sounds really familiar- chin up chicken - all will end up well.

Grimmy how are you feeling? kind of done already! 

Gleetastic evening - had friends over for lunch and found that my sense of humour is a bit ragged! scary! DH now asleep on the sofa having had the first booze for a month - oh dear! 

 everyone

xxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Aaaaaahhhhhhhhh - my    computer lost my post last night, so I'm doing it again!   

Managed to get lunch out of my lil bro yesterday - Went to an American Diner near Euston - Lush!!

Anyhoo - How is everyone? 

Rose -     . I'm so sorry princess - you will get there xx 

Grimmy / Vesper - Are you still sane and keeping your feet up??

Kezza - Any Decisions? Are you counting the days down to your Holiday?? 

Silly / PinPin - OMG Not long now!!

Scaruh - Keep up the PMA lovey     

Niccad - Congrats on being PUPO!
NiccaNoo - Well Done on the assessment, now just gotta kick    at the interview     .

Tarzangal - Hope the Little 'uns are settled in, and are doing well. 

AFM - I'm just petrified that QM are going to push this cycle back if i cant start the pill soon. It's really frustrating because i asked them to start it back in March when i had my Appt, but a very "cheerful" nurse said No. (No names mentioned) -   

So its a waiting game - Dont think i have ever been this eager for AF to make an appearance!! 

I thought about speaking to the MIL about her comments - but to be honest, i probally wont, not that I am ever one to hold my tongue, but i think that she would probally end up more uncomfortable than me, and its taken 5 years for her to get used to her very assertive, pierced (only tongue!), tattooed DIL (God, this makes me sound lovely eh?? Only little dainty tattoos, nothing too scary      ).

She is not the most modern or realistic of people, and sits down to eat Maccy D's with a knife and fork - Dont ask!! lol 

On a brighter note - TV Wise last night i was spoilt for choice!! BGT then Glee!! I have taped Glee so i can watch it in pure un-
Interrupted pleasure - I think this makes me an official GLEEK!! All my DH does is rolls his eyes and looks at me if I'm mad! I managed to get him to come and see SATC2 with me, but i think Glee is pushing it!!      

If i have missed anyone - Sorry!! 

Hoohum - back to work 2moro    - I get today off coz its the Queens Birthday (there are some perks to doing my job!!) So - Happy Birthday Ma'am    

Haha - Love and Hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose -      I am so so sorry to hear your news. Your pma through this has been so good and i really believed it would work. I hope that your DH is looking after you and you are able to get through this quickly and come up with a new plan xxx

Vesper and Grimmy - how are you both getting on? The craziness is just starting to really get to me.. ARGH!! My DH has also hit the booze since EC and for some reason it's really annoying me. Not envy, more just wanting him to carry on suffering I think   

Tarzangal -     that your scan goes well today xxxxxxxxxxxx

Kezza - it was lovely seeing you on Friday    Loving the sound of the Vietnam trip & hope you've managed to organise it all xx

Twinkerwell - loving the new name and welcome back 

Scaruh - how are you doing? I hope that the bleeding has stopped completely now and the levels are increasing nicely x

AFM: This waiting business is hard work. Countdown to Friday and I already tear up if I think about seeing the phone ring with the words 'ARGC' coming up... So much riding on a phone call and if I think about it being bad news then I well up straight away. Finding all the drugs hard work at the moment as I'm just not sleeping... sodding steriods! I have absolutely no gut feeling if this is working or not. I can visualise them both in my tummy so well but are they still with me Christ this just doesn't get any easier...    

Big hugs to all xx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning ladies

Rose - so so sorry that the outcome wasn;t to be this time.  Thniking of you and DH.

Verper - How's the knitting going - keeping your mind off testing I hope!

Niccad - Do you have to go for a blood test of just do a HPT?  I cou;dn't bear to wait for blood results!!

Scarah - Any news?

AFM - Feeling more positive now.  Still have no PG symptoms but nor has AF shown her ugly face - not even a hint!  Count down to Saturday morning when I can test - although to be honest it's more likely to be in the middle of the night knowing me!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimmy - I have to go the clinic first thing on friday to have a blood test. Not sure what I'll do then... Want to come home and wait for the call really, but know that whatever the outcome I'll need to go back to the clinic to get a prescription - either for loads of extra drugs, or just the ones to wean off the steriods. I guess I could do a pee stick but I want everything about this cycle to be different from the last ones so will probably wait wait wait... Feels so odd that i'm testing before you!?  I'm taking the day off on friday and so is my lovely DH... 

    that the three of us are all celebrating at the weekend
xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

grimmy the wait is killing me!!! feels like decades ago we met... knitting is no longer enough so I'm sorting out my marking which is very necessary! no symptoms- does that mean that you are feeling good at least?     good luck

niccad will keep my fingers crossed for you on friday - I guess the bonus about a blood test is it is definitive - always worry about HPT in case they have a dodgy batch or as happened last time I tried, I do it inexplicably wrong and get a try again...

what does anyone think about me testing over the weekend? I had EC the same day as Grimmy but had Morph the blast put in a few days later so meant to test Monday but I would prefer DH to be around and as he leaves at 5 in the morning for work, not sure I can get my testing muscles working... that is if AF doesn't turn up before then... PMA PMA...


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper - I had EC the day after you and blasts in last Tuesday and my OTD is Friday so you'll be fine for saturday. Most clinics say 14 days post EC (regardless of when the transfer is). It's only the Bridge which say 14 days post transfer... You could even test on Thursday...


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes Vesper you can test at the weekend but I would get a first response test which is the most accurate on the market. It will come around really quickly now! 

Nic- glad that your DH's "saw the light" and is now off on Friday. I've got a really good feeling about this one honey. I'm working from  home today if you want to come round for a cuppa. 

Grimmy- praying for you too

Back to work today so starting the process of people asking why I've been off. So i've decided I'm going to tell them the truth. Also my boss (who has been well documented on here for being an ****) has a new job and leaves on 18th June!!!   . I still haven't ovulated but we are trying to do it naturally this month as apparently you are very fertile just after a miscarriage- when my DH returns to the country that is!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kez - I hope that today goes OK and that people aren't too insensitive poking their noses in.    I'm back at work today otherwise I would've loved to have popped over. Not sure if I'm going to manage much work as my brain is jelly like today.. DH found the empty donut box in the bin (which I hadn't told him about). He made me feel like a secret donut binger!! Yum yummy yum... xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls   

Grimmy/Vespa/Niccad -        hang in there! 

Rose - I'm so sorry.    

Vespa - I'm sure too you could test over the weekend, QM & The Bridge do seem to have long testing dates compared to other places.

Have got everything crossed for you girls!


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Ladies - things are much better for me, thanks. The bleeding has now stopped and I'm not cramping anymore which is fantastic. To be honest, I'm really trying hard not to think about it too much - this wait for the 1st scan is much worse than the 2WW (or my 9 days!) It's nice knowing that I'm pregnant, and the bleeding was just normal, but I can't get excited - a friend of mine who's been through IVF a few times says you don't really believe it until they're actually in  your arms. So I've got a long way to go yet. But I'm good thanks, hope you're all ok - I do keep reading your news. 
Good luck and    to you all xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicki- saw your post on the Lister- I see Dr Wren who is very good although very straightforward and deals with maturer women and low responders. Good luck for you appointment on Thursday   

seems that the end of this week is going to be a busy one for a few of you!!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks hun!

I'm a bit worried now that I'll be seeing a naff Dr but there's nothing I can do about it.  I'm sure he knows his stuff!   

I did ask for Dr Wren but got someone else then that changed............

Will let you know how it goes, any thought on FET or fresh for you?


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm sure it is fine. Just because some girls don't get on with him doesn't mean you won't. I found Dr Wren too overpowering at my first consultation but then at EC she was lovely to me! 

I'm still not sure about FET or fresh. Depends on whether I can get a redundancy package with work and leave in the next couple of months. More likely to do fresh if I can. If not then I think I'll do the frozen one in July/August.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Will have everything crossed for you!     

I'm going to stick to Dr Tolba, for now..., he's Scaruh consultant & she's BFP!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

nicki/kezza, my letter @ Lister doesn't show a consultant name? Do u think it's just because I booked so far in advance?
Nicki, MrsMe Pmed me & she did have a clash with Dr T so they changed but ended up with him for EC and he asked if they wanted someone else to which her OH replied 'yes'.

Has anyone looked into the Asda 'cost price' drugs that u can buy for IVF? it says £1100 but not sure if that's good or not??x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Rosh - that's about what I was quoted a couple of months ago, I just rang up and asked for cost of individual drugs. It all worked out about £20 cheaper than Lister pharmacy. I used Healthcare at Home in the end and saved about £400. It's worth phoning around

For our 1st appointment our letter didn't show the consultant, it just said to come at a particular time and a consultant would see me then. Maybe ring up and ask if you're worried. 

Nicki - not sure how much influence DrT had with my BFP, but I can't complain!

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh babe- mine didn't either. If you call them they will tell you who it is with. agree with scaruh as we checked ASda and they were more expensive than the lister pharmacy. we got them all from there in the end as it was easier and you won't be sure what you need until you need it. depends on what drugs they put you on too. so ask again when you get your prescription from them.


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

can't quite believe it but first response has given me a 
crossing fingers day 14 is late enough 
in shock


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Verper - you naughty girl testing early!!!  But congratulations I am so chuffed for you!!  I am going to be good and hold off until Saturday, especially given what happened to me last time.  Go girl!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper - WOW!! YIPPEE!! I'm so happy for you. You must be over the moon and I'm sure that it's a true positive      

Grimmy - how are you getting on? 

Well - I seem to have lost all my    . Desperately trying to find it but it's gone awol. I keep tearing up and need to pull myself together... Only 2 more sleeps...    xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Vesper     

     

Lets hope this is the start of 3 BFP's!!!! keep up that PMA girlies!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Vespa - Yippee!!!!!!!!       Well done you!

Grimmy - Good girl for being patient!       

Niccad - I have everything crossed for you!    It's natural to feel teary etc as you're nearly nearly there!        

  to everyone else!

Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Vespa - wow!        congratulations!  did you get the Zita West cd I sent in the end?  I think it must be lucky, maybe you can pass on to whoever is cycling next on here   

Niccad - don't lose the PMA        I have a really good feeling about this one.  I know what you mean about the dreaded phone call but I'd advise you to be at home, you really don't know when they are going to call, in my case it took about 3 hours from when I had bloods done.  I'd also suggest getting to the bloods place very first thing i.e. before 7:30.  I have everything crossed for you you         

Rosh - I looked into asda and found them more expensive than the pharmacy opposite argc.  Plus you have to order in advance.  I think it was a big and naughty pr stunt they did

Scaruh - glad things have settled down

Grimmy - well done on waiting til Sat         

Kezza -          for a natural BFP this month

Rose - how are you doing?      

Nicky - best of luck with Lister appt

Twinks - sorry that you had to put up with the insensitive comments, I don't think you ever get used to them

AFM - yesterday's scan showed the little ones have grown and the hematoma is a little smaller so I felt really happy.  They still need to monitor me and I don't think I'm ever going to relax about all this but am so, so grateful for everything so far

Hi to everyone else


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all... me again...   . I'm back home after going to the loo at work and finding some blood   . Only a bit of brown blood but it still completely freaked me out. I didn't really know what to do so called the clinic - they said that as long as it's not red then it's ok and to rest up. I managed to get out of the office without having a complete meltdown but had a cry on the train. Bought some first response at waterloo and tempted to do one now but know that any result will not be real... ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought the gestone would stop AF but I think it's coming. I have a feeling i'm going to live in the loo this afternoon.      it stops... xx

sorry for such a selfish post... 

Tarzangal & Kez - thanks so much for the texts. You are both so great xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Nic- 

What I would do is do the test because if its negative then you've still got hope that its too early (and you are already fearing the worse so it might calm you down) And then go and get your bloods done tomorrow so you don't have to wait another 48 hours. If its positive then at least you'll know that there is a good chance this is just old blood and you can still go and get your bloods done to confirm it.            

But then I've always been an impatient bugger so maybe don't listen to me   


TG- so pleased for you honey!!!    can't see me getting a natural BFP this month as haven't ovaulated- will have to buy some more pee sticks to see if I do ovualate at all!


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

grimmy i know i'm very bad - you however are a paragon of virtue - cross fingers    

tarzangal have been doing the cd - let me get to next week and then I think it definitely needs to be passed on - I am concentrating on the holding acupressure point in a slightly obsessive way at the mo! god this doesn't feel real

niccad kezzababes is giving good advice- by taking a test at least you will know and be able to take a deep breath - but look at how many ladies have had bleeding and still BFP's so fingers crossed    

about to test again so fingers crossed - still don't believe it though the first one is still sitting there with it's pretty lines  

big  all


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - brown blood is not a bad thing, I should know I've had 3 1/2 weeks of it!  Bleeding both before and after OTD is more common than most of us realise.  Many people even get red blood.  As I said I've read about so many people having bleeds before they test and also in your case I don't think it is your AF as the gestone should delay that.  Has the bleeding got any worse?  is it there every time you go?  Do you have cramps?  I am really praying hard for you.  Wasn't sure whether to tell you this or not but I dreamt you got a BFP last night.  Please hang on in there            

Kezza - my cycle was a bit weird after the mc but I should think that you will still ovulate, just maybe a bit late?    

Vesper - hope your 2nd test went ok....

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - Kezza - after my negative in January I didn't ovulate the following month (but then was back to normal after that). i think it just takes some time for your body to get back to normal   

Spotting has calmed down but it's still there.. but I feel much calmer and am thinking - 'well this hasn't happened before so perhaps it's a good thing'...    No cramping at the moment....    that your dream is right Tarzangal.. xx

vesper - good luck with the next test. Remember it won't be first pee of the day so the line might not be so strong... xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Niccad -     So sorry to hear about the stress the brown loss if giving you. Brown loss is generally old blood so it could be an implantation bleed that has just taken its time to come away? I thought also that you wouldn't have an AF while on Gestone, so surely it can't be that. I'm not one to preach but I would have given in by now and tested, just to see if there is an explaination for it, but can understand fully why you wouldn't want to test. I'm praying very hard for you, and hope the bleeding stops and you come back to us with some super news in the next couple of days. Maybe you could go to the clinic tomorrow for a test?  


Tarzangal -    So pleased for you that the twins are growing and the haematoma is shrinking, all very good news. You must be getting tired from all of these scans and travelling to the clinic now, so make sure you eat and drink properly and rest up when you can. Are you working at the moment? Or taking some time out?


Scaruh - Glad the bleeding and cramps settled down and you can now enjoy your BFP!  


Vesper -       I'm not going to say you are naughty, I also tested early, four days in fact, but was only one day off 14 days post EC so thats how I justify it! CONGRATULATIONS!   So very happy for you. If you ring QM's today though they won't book you in for a scan until you have tested again on your OTD, so I wouldn't bother, plus they'll tell you off for testing early! Make sure you save one of those test for your OTD!


Grimmy - Well done on hanging on in there, can understand completely why you would be apprehensive about testing early given previous experience. I really hope you get another BFP at the weekend and that this time he/she/they (all three!) stick around.    


Kezza - You can ovulate much later after a MC but when you do ovulate you can often release more than one egg which is why you are more fertile. Keep on testing and remember to look out for those other ovulation signs too, and I hope DH comes back into the country in time and you get a natural BFP!   


  Hi to everyone else, I'm off to make some lemon cupcakes!


SillyBillyMe xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nic - Our posts overlapped, glad the bleeding has stopped and there are no cramps, all good signs. I think you should take tomorrow as well as friday off work to rest up, unless being at home will drive you crazy of course. Keeping absolutely everything crossed here for you xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

2 lines still there  

can't sit still for long enough to do personals!


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All

Just thought I'd share that I, like Niccad, have started spotting! Nothing too much but really feel that AF is on her wicked way. I've come into the office today to take my mind off things, but don't feel too positive about things at the moment - fingers crossed though.

Sorry for no personals - in an open plan office!!

Grimmy


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy, I know it's hard but don't give up yet, like I said to Niccad, lots of girls have spotting before and after the test.  Thinking of you and sending you


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimmy...     that it's implantation bleeding. I did loads of googling yesterday and basically was told that if it's not red then there's nothing to worry about (in a lot of circumstances it seems even if it's red it can be ok). Hope that you're coping xxx


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

it's now gone red and seems like AF proper!  I think I'll do a test in the morning and take it from there, but truly think that this round is over for us.  I've come home now - DH is on his way home too.

Niccad - how are you, any news?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Grimmy - I'm so so sorry. I really hope and pray that there's still a chance      

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Grimmy-   . I hope this is just your body playing tricks with you and you get your well earnt BFP tomorrow xx

Nic- good luck for tomorrow- text me if you can as I'll be out of bounds all of tomorrow and not on line until Monday now.   


Going to the Oxo Tower for dinner tomorrow night!!! Yum!! 3 weeks until holiday. 12 days until follow up and back on the climb to the top of that mountain!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Grimmy -        Really hope the bleeding stops & you get a lovely surprise in the morning.   

Niccad - You too!  Will be thinking of you & can only imagine how you must be feeling tomorrow as you wait to hear from the ARGC!         

Kezza - Enjoy tomorrow night!   

AFM - Had my consultation at the Lister today & it went really well.  Dr Tolba there wants me to re check my AMH levels & depending on the result will decide if I should go on the long or short protocol.  But a completely different set of drugs.  He gave our odds as being around the 35% mark but around 50% if we were able to go to blasts!      So feeling happy about that! Thought the Doc was lovely too!

Just need to work out if we can really afford to do it now....

Love Nicki x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

so glad it went well Nicki! I can recommend the short protocol as it feels like a normal cycle.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie to let Nic know I am praying so so hard this morning for her. Really really hoping it's a BFP (goes without saying really) I'll be checking like a crazed woman today!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes and Grimmy!!!! xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

OOOOOOOPS! Sorry Grimmy too, thinking of you and big big hugs xxxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Thats what happens when car alarms and BBQ's happen in the dead of the night Kezza......... x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiys everyone

Just want to say thinking of all you PUPO ladies.

Grimmy-       you get some good news.

Niccad- this really should be your time and im     for you and will also be checking the board like a mad woman for all the BFP.

Vespa- hope you BFP stays woo hoo.

Nicki- glad your appt went well and you will soon be on the road to a BFP.

Kezza- have a fab time would love to hear all about it.

Tarz- glad things are improving so happy for you and     everyday gets better.

Hiya to everyone else xxxxx

AFM- am good thanks, had a bit of a food fest at the weekend but managed not to have a  a drink so am pleased  as its been since the honeymoon and am determined until we convieve. Back onto the healthy eating now aswell. We have a follow up at QM but not to carry on with them-have been going over in my head about what we will say! One protocol fits all is not the answer!!!
Anyway we also have a consult at the lister on the same day in 2wks time so we are hoping to get somewhere this time.
In the meantime I will get 7dpo BT to check my progesterone levels as I always bleed early and any others tests my GP will do to save me money when I change clinics.

I have requested a copy of my notes from QM how long did people wait!!!!

It would be lovely to have another meet up soon esp as the weather is getting really nice.What does everyone think? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh and thank you for all the lovely messages while I was awol!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Girls, 

Checking like mad to see if there's any news from Nic and Grimmy xxxxxx      


Vesper – Belated Wooohooooo!        Congratulations hun xxx


Nicki – So pleased your appointment went well at the Lister – and great stats too! Not just plucked out of the air but based on your own circumstances compared with 10 years worth of patient history,  so you can be rest assured that you can and will get there very soon xxx


Kezza – Enjoy your posh nosh tonight honey. 


Silly – Sorry to hear your about your bad nights sleep, rest up in the garden today hun xx


Tarz – Great to hear that your baba's are showing that haematoma who's boss    xxx


Rose – Lovely to hear from you, I'm so pleased that you've started to get your next plan in place. My notes only took a week to 10 days to come through from QM's, in fact I remember being really surprised at how little time it took. Good idea to get as many blood tests done as possible before your Lister consultation – it will not only save you money but also help your consultant make a really good judgement on the very best protocol for you. 


AFM – Busy day for me, working from home this morning then this afternoon I've got prepare everything for DH's birthday BBQ tomorrow... cleaning, shopping, baking, wrapping, balloon blowing etc etc! I can't wait to give him the extra special, sentimental little gift I've bought him from bump xxxxxxxxxxx


Lots of love to all, 
Mini xxxxxxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

morning ladies

rose your PMA did as much good - fingers crossed for the lister    
grimmy how are you doing today? have you tested yet?        
niccad    
kezza oxo tower - ooh how was it?
nicki you sound really positive - go girl! and what great (and comprehensive) odds
silly have a little snooze this afternoon
minime hope you have a ball tomorrow - don't over do it... is there something about this stuff that turns you over cautious? 

AFM 3rd first response and 1st clear blue say yes so I guess it's ok to call it a BFP for the moment though so aware of the stats on miscarriage... PMA PMA PMA. Also throwing most of what I'm eating straight back up - anyone have any ideas on how to keep it down or i'll be living on hot chocolate and hoummous....

 all


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Didn't mean to worry anyone about my poor nights sleep, just an inconsiderate neighbour is all! All those on ******** will know exactly what happen, I had a little rant in the wee hours of this morning, at him and at ********! 


Anyhow, I'm still in my jimjams and snuggled up with the puddy tats (all three!!!) on the sofa, zzzzzzz


----------



## Grimmy (Apr 29, 2009)

Well girls, I tested this morning and as expected it was negative, which I knew it would be given that AF arrived yesterday.  To be honest that is easier to accept this outcome compared to last time when I got a BFP and then bled a few days later.  I've just called QM and am waiting for a call back to see what happens next.

I hope everyone else is OK and that we get more positive news on here from Niccad today.


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh grimmy! Hope its one coming away and the others are ok. Can you get to your gp's to have your hcg's done? Qm's won't be much help i don't think. Big kisses and hugs. Xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news Grimmy, you sound very calm and collected, hope you are feeling as OK as can be expected. Perhaps after your follow up with QM's you can think of what the next step is for you, again, like I said to Rose, perhaps a new clinic?


Rose -   Comfort eating is just the best (I've done a bit of it in my time I can tell you) but very VERY well done on holding back on the booze, that takes some real effort when you are going through an emotional time! So pleased you have decided to move on from QM's and don't feel bad about telling them, they have had more than enough time to get you a BFP. Two fresh cycles and 2 blasts this time, you really do deserve to have had a BFP by now! Just tell them straight, it aint working and your moving on! Thank you very much!   Hope you have a good consultation at Lister and come out with positive vibes.  


Vesper - Congrats again on your BFP, with regards to the morning sickness just eat little and often, bland low fat foods, and see how you go. I used SeaBands when I had hyperemesis which did help. Some people get it worse than others, but apparently a sign of a strong pregnancy. Hope you got my PM and be sure to come over to the bumps thread and post your pregnancy related questions there. We can also give more thorough answers there!  


Really praying so hard for Nic             


The saga with the neighbour continues.......


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimmy - I'm so so sorry. QM should call back quickly and usually book a follow up for around 4 weeks later. I hope that DH is looking after you      

Rose - so nice to hear from you and love that you're getting organised with a plan of action. It took under a week to get my notes from QM - I was really surprised. I hope that you have a great appt with the Lister - they seem to know what they're doing

Silly - the tigers are coming sooo soon, but it sounds like you're all ready. So excited for you 7 sorry to hear about your neighbour   

Hi Mini - lovely to hear from you - sounds like you're having a busy busy time... What pressie did the bump buy

Nicki - so glad that the appointment went well yesterday. Getting all the bloods redone is a great idea & I hope you can start really soon xx

Vesper - wow, MS has well and truly got you. Try to stay away from the stats - they are too scary. Will you do a blood test too? 

Well.... I never ever thought I was going to be able to say this... but 4th attempt and I got a BFP!!! HCG was 62 this morning so doesn't look like they both stuck, but one of them was definitely still there this morning. I don't really know what to do with myself now... Part of me wants to jump for joy and run around screaming with happiness but there's this 'fear' that I didn't anticipate. At the moment i'm just so thankful to have got to this stage which has never happened before. Back for bloods on sunday to see if the levels have doubled & then immunes on monday...  I have absolutely zero symptoms and am completely in shock! Thank you all for your lovely messages 

Big wave to all 
Nic    x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG NICCAD!!!!!!!! Congratulations! Yippee! I'm jumping around the room in fits! The tigers will be terrified, and a good job DH is at work, he'd think I've gone into labour!!!


SHOUT IT FROM THE ROOFTOPS GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Teehee..... I'm so happy..... Nic, you have made my week...... and my month thus far......


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Grimmy                I'm so sorry.  It may be too early for you to think about your next steps but I think that a new clinic could provide the answer for you?

Vesper - keep up the PMA and don't worry about a mc unless you actually get strong symptoms.  I'm sure you'll be fine   

Kezza - have a lovely meal at Oxo tower, it will be fab up there tonight with this great weather 

Rose - great news re your appt at the Lister - I am sure they are going to get you your much deserved BFP   

Mini - I'm curious, what have you bought DH?

Nicki - so glad your appt at Lister went well, you will see a world of difference now you have changed clinics

Nic -                 

xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - I started typing the below post this morning and forgot to send it so now here's a separate one for you:
                                                                                         you so so derve this, I am really happy!!!!  xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Awwwww I'm over the moon and gutted all at the same time   


Grimmy – I'm so sorry, whatever you decide to do next will take you a step closer to your BFP, I always found it easiest to just keep plodding on and planning our next steps, you'll get there soon hun   


Nic – Woooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe you kept us in suspense by doing personals first!!! I'm so, so happy for you my love, you TOTALLY deserve this... the worrying doesn't go away so just try and enjoy this moment, you've got further than ever before so it's time to jump and around and celebrate... 
                  
Back to my party planning   

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Have to do a little bit more dancing for Nic – 


                                            





xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Aw Mini, you just made me cry    , what a lovely pressie xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Grimmy huge     I am so sorry


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Grimmy - I'm very sorry      Hopefully like many girls who have had BFNs at QM your next attempt at a different clinic will give you the positive outcome you so deserve     




Niccad - Here come my biggest pompom dance ever!
     
     
       
    
       


     


You deserve your BFP so much. I am soooo glad the daily bloods and the heavy immune stuff finally paid off and now you are going to be a mummy and the best at it too!     
Congratulations to you and your DH, I hope you two have a lovely weekend together celebrating your most wonderful news.




Hi to everyone else sorry for no more personals my pregnancy brain is even worse in this weather    huffing and puffing lots i'm afraid!


Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you all so much for the dances...   . The clinic called me back in this morning to retest and the levels came back at 100 HCG which is rising nicely. However, they want me back again tomorrow to check again. They said that as I started on a fairly low level they want to keep a close eye on me. Not sure if I should be worried or not as no one else at ARGC seems to go back so much... guess they are doing everything they can do for me though. 

Mini - the pressie made me well up. That's such a lovely lovely gift xx

Kezza - how are you doing? Countdown to Vietnam - is it all sorted & have you made any decisions?   

Grimmy -     Thinking of you x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - Sorry I didn't get a chance to do this yesterday   

                        

I'm so so happy for you & your DH!  You so deserve this!

Lots of love,
Nicki xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Also Grimmy - I'm so sorry honey       

I hope you're doing ok, as the other girls have suggested when the time is right perhaps a move to another clinic to get a few different ideas. Thinking of you.
Nicki xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Have been trying to catch up after being in the Cotwolds and Brighton this week.

Rose - I'm so sorry to hear your news my lovely   I really thought that your frosties would get you that BFP... It WILL happen though Rose and I'm so pleased for you that your PMA is already coming into action and that you're thinking about The Lister - seems to be the clinic of choice on here. Thinking of you and your DH     

Grimmy - I was so sorry to hear your news as well. It's just so unfair     But like I said to Rose, please don't give up you WILL get there     xx

Tarz - I was SOOOOO relived to hear that things are going well and that the twins are getting bigger and stronger - thank goodness for that   When's your next scan??

Kezza - Vietnam sounds AMAZING!! Always wanted to go there. Very exciting   

Mini - What a lovely, thoughtful present!!! It brought a tear to my eye as well xx

Vesper - Have posted you a message on the other thread xx

Nicki - Really pleased to hear that your appointment at the Lister went well. The Lister do seem to work wonders and I'm sure before you know it you'll be another success story   

And finally - Nic - I'm just SOOOOOO happy for you   What wonderful news - I couldn't be happier for you                        

Sorry if I've missed anyone else out   

AFM: Had a wonderful time in the Cotswolds - the hotel was amazing and it was lovely to just chill out and relax with my DH. My bump and boobs are growing nicely, but just counting down the weeks to have my 20 week scan to make sure that Squidge is still OK. Back to work on Monday - BOOOOO!!

Bella   xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello ladies....

Wow its been busy!  I've had no access to a computer this week, hence my absence, apologies!

Grimmy - I'm so sorry my lovely    thinking of you and sending lots of love to you xxx

Rose - So sorry babes, dont have the words, but sending you lots of love x

Kezza - How are you?  Vietnam sounds amazing, v jealous! x

Tarz - So pleased things are going ok x

Nicki - Glad your appointment went well, fingers x things are on the up! x

Bella - Glad you had a lovely time in the Cotswolds, never been but heard its beautiful.  x

Silly & Pinpin - Not long now!!!  So exciting!!! x

Mini - What a lovely lovely thought that gift is, I'm sure he loved it x

Niccad -          Congratulations!!!  So so happy for you x

A huge HELLO to everyone else, sending love luck and   to you all xxx

AFM...Busy busy busy at work!!!  Tomorrow is my interview for the promotion AND our appointment at QMR....so not a stressful day at all!!!  I shall pop on to update you tomorrow evening!

Nic xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Nic! And Niccad too! Xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

niccad whoop whoop! yeay! excellent news
nicnacnoo good luck with everything today!

afm i'm calling it as 7th test is still positive - nearly time to call and get this process started! 

thank you all for all your support - you've been amazing. i hope you find happiness whichever way your continuing journeys take you

will still be reading but not posting much

cuddle all


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya all

Grimmy am so sorry its not your turn we will get there dont you worry about that.

Niccad- sooooooo pleased that you finally made it its wonderful news

Vespa glad its still there. 

Silly,Nicnacnoo,bella,pinpin,rosh,Tarz and all others xxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies, lots of lovely BFPS here! 

Well 2 weeks today until our Lister appt. My GP have said yes to performing my bloods if I show them my Lister letter so that'll save me lots of pennies!

Still have my drugs in the cupboard and they will be out of date soon! 

So, hoping The Lister will get us started sooner rather than later as poor hubby is getting fed up of preggo announcements especially when my sister complained about her lack of flat tum on her 23 wk preggo body and I thought DH was gonna lynch her!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - Has it sunk in yet?   Any more blood test results? 

Nicnacnoo - Hope the interview went well & am curious to hear how you got on at QM today!

Rosh - Well done to your DHs restraint when your Sister was complaining about her bump...!  It never gets any easier but we'll get there!

Hello to everyone else!       

Nicki xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey ladies...

Rosh = not long now hon, soon it'll be you and DH loving YOUR preggers tummy, no moans in sight! x

Vesper = Yey!!!  Good news, so pleased for you lovely x

Nicki, Rose, Kezza - Thanks for good luck wishes!

Well......Interview...I dont think it went too well!  I feel like I waffled non stop!  Also think I balls'd up on a couple of questions, think I may have misinterpreted them.  Still, done now so we'll wait and see!
QM appointment was not as eventful as hoped!  It appears we were called in by mistake!  Mr Kalu is convinced he had seen a letter from the PCT approving DH funding, hence getting us in.  However, today, no sign of the letter!  So he couldnt give us the drugs!  He is going to chase it up though.  If funding is approved, DH has to start jabbing, and they will do a SA after 4 months, which will hopefully give us some swimmers so we can go forward with the ICSI.  He said my lap sbhowed my tubes are all good (was worried due to the endo)so thats cool.  My bowel was wrapped around my L tube and stuck with adhesions, but he cleared that up thankfully.  So, back to some more waiting.....!!!

I'm bloomin shattered after today, back on 12hr days tomorrow and got my student with me so so need to use my brain too!!

Anyway, lotsa love n hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Must admit i didn't feel remotely angry at my sister.  She is very fit, very focussed and very teeny so it must be a huge shock to her and i know she feels very unattractive.  Me on the other hand, well i've been fatter and thinner so it'll be no change! hurrah!

Oooh a crimbo fat belly would be LOVELY!! (and not just due to too much turkey!)


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - let's hope we all have big fat tummies by Christmas!

Nic - Sounds like you had a busy day yesterday!  So you almost have the funding in place? Really hope you can start soon.

Kezza - When will you hear about your possible redundancy?

AFM - Have finally figured out how to reply on my phone!  At last!  I'm gonna be on here the whole time now! 

Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Nicki- nothing as yet. DH is pushing me to chase it up but I know it will be "we don't have anything at the moment and we'll be in touch when we do"

Rosh- I've got a fat tummy already but yes hope it is bump shaped by christmas! 

Nic- when do you find out about your interview? 

Rose- how are you doing? What are your next steps honey?

Grimmy- thinking of you too.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza - I'll be up for that although would have to be after July 12th for me.



Nicki x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hey girls!!

Firstly a massive congratulations to Niccad   I knew you'd get that BFP soon Well done hun look after yourself now and wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Grimmy hun, no words will make you feel better but please don't give up  

Hello to everybody and here's a little pic of Eva










Love to all,

Sam


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Jeez! What has happened today? I'll start with the personals.


Tarzangal -   Don't feel bad about posting about the haematoma. This has been an incredibly tough journey for you, and if you can't talk about it on here where can you!!!! 


Niccad - Glad to see from your profile info that the HCG levels are rising nicely   It is understandable to be frightened of what might be, but hold onto the fact that this has worked and through all your hard work only! You've been through such a journey in the last year and I admire you for continuing so strongly!



Nicnacnoo - I'm sure you did well during the interview, I always feel that I rabbit on in those situations, sometimes feels like you are going round in circles!   And how frustrating about the QM appt, very confusing, hope they get to the bottom of it soon. Is there any possibility of you being ableto fund DH's treatment yourself and have the ICSI on the NHS?  


Rosh - Keep your DH on a tight leash! It is lovely that he is so sensitive to it all, so sweet!  


Nicki - Hooray for working out the phone! I must say since the website changed it no longer loads on my phone very well so have to sit in front of computer to reply, which unfortunately for you guys means that you get extra long replies from me!


Hi to all the other girls here!


Now onto the serious business and I do apologise if this is long but I need to get it off my chest otherwise I will sleep even worse than I already am!


Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry, started to get back in touch with you all and then went to Ireland for a few weeks and lost contact again.

Again, not going to catch up easily but a few personals,

Niccad - HORRAY! HORRAY! CONGRATULATIONS! Am so happy for you, there is really something about 3rd time lucky!!

Sam - Eva looks brill, they did a great job. As for those big brown eyes .....


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza -    Wishing you lots of luck for your future tx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

kezza good luck and i hope your journey goes well

in medieval times morality tales clearly defined heaven and hell. so a little ridiculousness that might make you smile as it seems to epitomise the rollercoaster that is this process and why your support is so important.
yesterday i thought let's give   a day off and not test
had a MS free day and ate lots of things which haven't stayed put recently
by the evening i was in bits - 5 weeks seems vast but still so so tenuous
came here to see how everyone was doing and offerr any support i could only to weep at how upset you gorgeous girls were  DH bundled me off to bed having confiscated phone and computer  
woke up at 5 and agreed to take anothr tet to keep the raging hormonal beast at bay
first response - one line - that's a no  
bawled my eyes out , cancelled my meetings, started a list on what needed to be done, howled... you get the idea
7 o'clock stumbled to the bathroom and discovered a second line
will test again in a few hours but after all that it looks like Morph is clinging on
moral of the tale? heaven and hell on a pee stick? I don't know but your support is enough to keep my sense of humour intact and this process makes idiots of most of us at some point
 all you gorgeous ladies


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Oh Vespa, could it have just been a dodgy test? Maybe try another hun and give QM's a call, praying for you   x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

minime thank you

see what i mean about support? you're all amazing!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Vesper - phew thank goodness it was a false alarm, I think it's time to wean yourself off of those pee sticks... easier said than done I know!!

Big love to everyone else, 
lots of love, 
Mini xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper - sounds like it was just a dodgy test. I met a girl this morning who has really good hcg levels but had real issues with pee sticks which often come up with just one line. Perhaps you should call QM and explain and go and have a blood test.    xx


Sleepy - so so lovely to hear from you. Of course none of us expect you to post so much - you've got little Liam taking up all your time. How are you getting on? Would be lovely to see you and to meet the little fella. 

Grimmy - how are you getting on? Thinking of you & hope you're formulating a plan for what to do next    

I think it's time for a meet up. A lot has been going on recently and a get together and a proper chat would be really lovely. What does everyone think? 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Dear all

**Over the last 24 hours there has been some upset and words on this thread that I feel is not supportive to anyone. I have taken the steps to modify and remove some posts from this thread.

Can I please remind you all that fertility friends is a very supportive site, who is looked after by moderators and admin. We dont like to see anyone upset and offended by pregnancy or anything else for that matter. We are all here for the same reason.

As you know there is a bumps and babies thread for those who have been lucky. But everyone on FF is free to post where ever they so wish. As I am sure they are just being supportive. Can I also remind the ladies from the bumps and babies of there journey to pregnancy, as you well know its wasn't easy and that some are still relentlessly trying to get where you are. As I said I know you don't mean to offend.

Natalie xxx

*


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls,

Just wanted to send a big   to everyone!

Vesper - Hope all's well & you're able to get some reassurance from QM.  Now put your feet up!

Niccad - Would be up for a meeting soon!    Glad to hear that things are moving in thre right direction.   

AFM - Started the pill last night so it's ICIS round 3!       BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still looking into the drugs which have been quoted so far at over £3000 to around £1400 - How can that be?!!  My lovely Mum has offered to pay for our drugs so obviously want to find the best deal.  The only problem is a doctor friend of hers has scared her into thinking ANY drugs bought online or over the telephone would be sub standard...   .  I'm sure this isn't the case but how can I convince my Mum all's ok?  She's never used the internet & is from that generation when you just do as the doc says - I don't want to waste her money....

Love to all,
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hurrah for the pill Nicki!!  Can't believe we don't have long to wait until our appt now either!
I'm desperate to not go on the pill whatsoever after feeling so sick with it!
I got a bit confused on The Lister thread - always thought the pill meant it was LP but it sounds like people go on the
pill and then decide if it's long or short?!? is that right? confused.com!

Vesper - definitely a dodgy pee stick i'm sure! I have a selection at present and all give me a faint pink evap line! 
There is definitely something not quite right with that!

AFM - DH's GP has said yes to doing his HIV/Hep B & C plus QMs did an SA in april so seems like we are covered for him.
I'm off to the GP to get my blood work form and show my Lister letter and then they will sort it out - so Friday i'll be getting
jabbed! Not sure what to do with CD21 though so will have to go back just before my hols... ahhh joy! xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Rosh - Yes it seems that most people are on the pill prior 2 starting but Dr T did say he wouldn't force me into going on it.  Just 2 'settle' the ovaries I think. 
I think if you do the SP you then start stimms & DR together straight away, the LP you DR first then after a week add in the stimms.
I'll find out after my bloods get back which protocol I'm on but after 2 bad responses on the long am going to push to do the short.

Good luck getting all your bits done!
Nicki x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

nicki yeay yeay! and so it starts again! will keep myfingers crossed for you. in terms of drugs, do you know any healthcare professionals who could back you up?

rosh excellent news. good luck for friday

niccad absolutely up for a meetup - where when?

huge thanks for all your support today - has been a bit of a shocker! Vet rang to say puppy needs a lump removed too...

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Dear all,  

I don't really know what's gone on yesterday (and I don't know why my post was changed and one of them completely removed    ) so I will do the same as Kezza and stay in touch with my ** friends and on the other QM's thread and my cleft thread as I'm still baffled!!  Good luck to all of you on journeys


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Samia - Both my posts were edited yesterday & most of other girls were completely removed too so please don't feel it was anything to do with you as it wasn't! 

We were all just having a bad day!  So don't you go leaving too! Ok?!

love Nicki x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all... Samia - agreed, 2 of my posts have gone. I didn't realise I'd said the wrong thing    Please don't leave us - you are an inspiration to so many girls on here, especially as QM so often tell girls to pretty much 'give up'... x Love the picture btw - she's an absolute angel and those eyes are something else....   

Nicki - YIPPEE for starting. I found that a pharmacist in Shadwell was really cheap in comparison to everywhere else - called Ali's in Shadwell... if you google it there's a number and I was really impressed by the quotes...

Rosh - great news that your appointment is just around the corner as well. As you had a bad reaction to the pill I'm sure they won't push for you to go on it. Kezza didn't have to go on the pill, but she is SP... xx

Vesper - hope that you're ok. What a shock - I would've fallen apart...   

Let me know what dates you can all meet up as it would be lovely to see everyone.

A-M - haven't heard from you for ages and ages... hope that you're ok? 
Rooby - please rejoin us! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello to everyone x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all

Not sure what went on as did not see posts!!!

Am up for meeting up soon would be nice to catch up.xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

just called QMH and have been talked off the ledge. Recommendation to stop peeing on sticks and wait like a good girl for my scan - probably excellent advice - let's see if I can manage it! 
Thanks again for all your support lovely ladies!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Vesper - good advice... and hope that you can stay away from them      . I'm not sure I would be able to.. but then I'm lucky (in some ways) as ARGC are constantly testing... xx

Scaruh - sorry I haven't asked how you're doing! I hope that all is going well....    xx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

niccad jealous of your testing...


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

How annoying, I missed all the posts yesterday after mine. Now they're not here I want to see them all!   

Nicki - can't believe you have started already, so exciting   

Rosh - not long to go for you either   

Vesper - must have been a dodgy one.  I don't like pee sticks (as they always say negative for me) so have done none this time but like Niccad says ARGC do your bloods every 2-3 days so that was always reassuring.  Not long til your scan now though, hang on in there

Niccad - your levels look really good.  Have they mentioned 6 wks scan?
Definitely up for a meet up.  Haven't got much planned for next few weeks so am quite flexible.
Hopefully some of you we haven't heard from for a while can make it too...

Kezza & Samia - hope you decide to rejoin us 

AFM - still bleeding - it's been more than 5 weeks now   , but have scan tomorrow so hoping that will offer reassurance   


xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hi all

does anyone need some Zita West magic? Tarzangal sent me the relaxation cd and i'd like to pass it on to someone else now. it has pre and post ET relaxations plus something for the 2ww. I found it really helpful and would love to see it continue it's journey!

PM your name ( I forgot that like a numpty!) and address and i'll pop it in the post

 all


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Do u know I think that may be my original cd! Think it went from me to Kezza to Tarzangal to you (vesper) so it definately has a bit of luck attached to it.....!  Would definately recommend it to anyone who hasn't used it going through tx - have got it on my ipod & it's soooooo relaxing..... xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

nicki I love it! on to the fifth owner with any luck - what a positive thing!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Heh!


Seems we have all been given a telling off and probably quite rightly. I didn't realise I had said anything wrong either   but hey ho onwards and upwards girls!


Vesper -      Easier said than done but try to follow QM advice, it will keep you more sane in the long run.


Nicki - Hooray for ICSI number 3! There have been a lot of 3rd time luckies on here, I feel the same could happen for you too......   


Tarzangal -   How frustrating that you are still bleeding, what a nightmare for you. I really do hope it eases soon but am sure it is probably just the heamatoma coming away, guess it has to go somewhere. Good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be keeping everything crossed.


Rose - You just missed a little misunderstanding, hoping it will all pass now. Hope no-one got offended though. How are you doing now?  


Niccad - Would love to meet up soon (if I'm allowed  ) but will have to be by 1st July as that it when I go in to have the tigers tied in a ribbon and given to me......  . Can do any evening at the mo, nothing organised. Hope the bloods are going well and you have your scan booked??


Samia - Don't go!  


Sleepy - Welcome back, hope to see you soon.


Hi to everyone else!!!!!


AFM - Developed a bit of the good ol' carpel tunnel and can safely say I am bordering on getting fed up/impatient/feel like I've been waiting forever    (I know I should be grateful for being here.......... ho hum......)


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - good luck for the scan tomorrow. What time are you in? I'll be thinking of you....     that the haematoma has completely gone and the bubs are growing nice and strong... As silly says, I'm hoping the bleeding is just the clot coming out. Is it still red? I hope that you're taking it easy & not overworking. Are you in the new office this week?? xxxx

meet up - what days can everyone do next week? tuesdays and wednesdays are always best for me & I suggest Harts Boatyard again as it's easy to park (unless anyone can suggest somewhere else)... Let me know if you can make it. Would be lovely to see some of the old faces too (and silly - I would love for you to be there) xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Well, I'm not sure what happened yesterday  ?? My innocent suggestion of a meet up with the pg girls was intended to simply offer a meet where we could talk about pregnancy and baby related things without being insensitive to girls that are still going through treatment. I know that baby talk always upset me when we were trying and going through treatment. There are also a few lovely ladies who have only very recently had really heart-breaking, disappointing news and I would feel like a totally insensitive cow to sit and discuss which pushchair I want to buy, when I knew that you might be able to over hear.

It was never my intension to create an 'us and them' meet up, and I was going to suggest that somebody on this thread took the lead to organise a meet in the next few weeks or so for everybody; this would mean that the baby talk would be out the way and that we could all support each other, as we have been doing, regardless of what part of the journey we are currently at. If people would rather just have one big meet up then I am happy to talk discreetly to other pg girls so as not to hurt anyones feelings...

I have found all of you incredibly supportive over the last 10 months and will continue to offer my love and support to anyone who wants it.

Anyway, on to personals:

Vesper - what a morning  !! I thought I was the queen of the pee stick, but I think you have taken my crown!! I'm so pleased that it was a dodgy pee stick. I actually went to my GP and explained that I'd like to be monitored for a week via blood tests and he and the nurse (given the circumstances) were more than happy to do it. I found this really reassuring - it would also give you an indication of how many were in there 

Sam - another lovely picture of Eva. Where is she now in terms of treatment? Is she all done? I hope so, it must be such a worry 

Rosh - I was thinking of you at the week-end and still can't believe how QMs treated you. Do you ever formally complain by the way?? I'm so pleased that you will be finally starting your journey at Hotel Lister. Also great news that you were able to get some tests done on the NHS.

Tarz - REALLY, REALLY hope that tomorrows scan brings more good news   

Nicki - Fantastic news that you've started the pill. I know that there is a thread on here for discussing buying drugs - maybe Skybreeze could add a link in here for you?? I remember it from when I was researching for my back up plan 

Rose, Grimmy and Kezza - hope you're all doing OK and have hatched your next plan. Thinking of you  

Nic - I felt exactly the same as you in early pregnancy and still do - it's completely normal considering what we have been through to get here. I'm sorry to say that the anxiety doesn't go away  I'm like a drug addict, but my drugs are the scans  The scans cost me loads of money, I get a high and then feel down again a few days after my fix, wondering if everything is still OK. I think its mainly because I've had NO symptoms throughout my entire pregnancy!

Hi everyone else and hope to see you lovely lot soon


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just to say no one has done anything wrong, and the posts were removed and modified because I didnt want people upset. 

Please can we just leave the subject of yesterday/today now. We all accept that no one meant any offence.

Any messages regarding these post will be removed again
Thanks
Natalie xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies!

Bella - how is your lovely little bump coming along? Scan pic is lovely!!! My sisters is offering a high 5... obviously it takes after its cool Auntie   

Vesper - glad you have been talked off the ledge - a girl on another forum i used was doing tests from EC, every single day - she got pg too and it was ICSI #2 but i think she must have purchased her own branch of Boots to fund her habit!
 
TG  - FX for the scan hun   

Niccad - anymore bloods or are they happy it's doubling nicely and waiting on the scan?  

Silly - sorry for the carpel tunnel - not nice  .  Fortunately not long to go! I know my friend had it in her hand and wore a caste for most of her pregnancy and also developed numbness in her face but within 48 hours of bubba making an appearance she was back to her normal self - hope the same goes for you.

AFM - VERY excited now about going to the Hotel Lister and my lovely cycling partners Kezza and Nicki!  I have a good positive feeling which seems to coincide with me writing War and Peace to my PCT... finally wrote my letter requesting my funding be moved.  It's not so much of a complaint as firm worded letter why we would like to be considered and what happened at QMs.  My friend is a fertility nurse and used to work under Kingston PCT so she has told me who to write to and who to copy in on the email as well.  Will be finalising tomorrow and then it's posted.  I have asked for Woking Nuffield as it's close BUT... we won't need it as The Lister will work... PMA  .. PMA  ... PMA  ....  My GP is a wonderful man who has agreed to give me all bloods including my AMH and has written out my forms for Kingston Hospital - i will be a pin cushion on Friday arvo!  He also offered to do my Chlamydia swab... hmmm declined that one! he he

Anyway lots of dust to all of you - i think this Summer is going to bring on a fresh wave of BFPs for us all


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello.....

Just wanted to say HELLO all!!!  I hope you are all ok today, thinking of you all as always!

Lots of love, luck and    to you all xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Morning all

Am just of to a meeting so must be quick.

Am up for meeting Tues,can do wed as in London with work!

Lots of love and    xxxxxxx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello all,

It's Lili here, sorry for my complete absence, not sure where the time went, we've been having so many bookings for our apartment (which of course is great) but it's kept me well on my toes! 

Hope everyone else is okay?! Really hope so. Remember I said to you that QMH was happy to do the short protocol with me, which of course is a great development. Still, because they are tied to treatments during the week (and EC on Mondays, yeah we all know) and my cycle being as short as it is, none of the May dates were going to work because of the bank holiday Mondays (no EC then!) and, unbelievable enough, not even June because the way my AF falls would clash with a conference they're all attending (week of 28th June). Aargh!

Anyway, would really like your advise on something. DH and I have redone the viral tests (last ones were 2006) and I also had to do AMH. Letter has now come back saying that it is 3.5pmol/L and that that is a sign that "ovarian reserves are diminishing". Is that so? What is a good AMH result - I have no idea, drawing a complete blank here and I'm sure I'd wait a day or two before anyone at ACU would call me back about such a non-urgent question...

Thanks a bunch and hugs,

Lili


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello L-M - nice to see you on here again. AMH levels are as follows although these are generic and don't show what age they are supposed to relate to. What I can say is that loads of girls with lower numbers than you successfully get pg... My level is 5.96... What these levels generally mean is that you will have a lower antral follicle count and produce less eggs on an ivf cycle... however it say absolutely nothing about quality... 

So so annoying about the bank holidays at QM!

Ovarian Fertility Potential                pmol/L                
Optimal Fertility                            28.6 - 48.5        
Satisfactory Fertility                    15.7 - 28.6          
Low Fertility                                2.2 - 15.7          
Very Low / undetectable            0.0 - 2.2              
High Level                                    > 48.5            

There is also a clinic in scotland which says that anything above 5 is considered 'normal' and anything about 15 is optimal and above 28 will make you like to get OHSS... 
Nic x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Lili, 


I just wanted to say that my last AMH result was 2.3. I was totally freaked out when I found out it was so low but Sleepy and some of the other girls put my mind at rest as they had had similarly low results and gone on to get their BFPs – as did I!!!!!!


As Nic said a low AMH will normally lead to fewer eggs at egg collection so finding the right protocol for you is all the more important – the fact that QM's are willing to put you on a short protocol is a really positive step in the right direction    


Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxx


Ps. Nic those values are really interesting, I didn't realise that I just scrapped into the 'Low' as apposed to the 'very low' bracket... I weirdly feel quite pleased with that!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quickie re:meeting up!

I can do Tuesday and Wednesday next week, and Harts Boatyard works well for me, I can walk there and taxi back if I feel tired xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Scaruh - I think you have your first scan today... just wanted to wish you the best of luck    xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,


Rosh - well done on getting your GP to do all the blood work for you that will save you quite a few £££ as doing those privately is quite expensive. I did the same as for my Tx my GP has been wonderful throughout although she drew the line at prescribing some of the immune drugs I needed   
I'm glad that you have written a letter to the PCT and have everything crossed that your request to switch to Nuffield gets accepted although I really don't think you'll be needing it as you'll be BFP thanks to Hotel Lister very soon now!!


Nicki - when will you be finding out which protocol you're on? I really hope they'll suggest SP if you feel it is the best one for you, it certainly worked for Mini me     


Kezza - I wish you all the very best    I will be looking out for your updates on ** and you defintely will be getting a BFP very very soon and will definitely be a wonderful mummy in 2011 xx


Vesper - was so sorry to read you had a scare with the dodgy test but soooo relieved that it was just a dodgy test !!!!   


Samia - My lovely please don't go     


Niccad - those HCG results are looking fab doubling very nicely indeed     you must be so relieved. Did you get your IL at Dr G yesterday? Have you told argc?    I'm also free either Tuesday or Wednesday (just like Silly I haven't got much in my diary ATM!) that's if it's ok for me and bump to come along as usual! Harts Boatyard is perfect for lucky Fish & Chips   


Tarz - I hope today's scan goes well and shows that hematoma is continuing to shrink. I know 2 other immune girls to who this has happened and although they did bleed for weeks the hematoma went away eventually and they are both very close to be giving birth just like me one is having twins and the other a singleton.    


Nicnacnoo and Rose - you both sound like busy bees. Make sure you're not working too hard    xx


Lilimarlene - How frustrating about your dates being pushed back because of BH    have they given you a date after all though? I think the girls have answered your question on AMH and you are all reassured now    


Silly - you had me on my toes this am when I realised you had not posted any updates on ** which you usually do I thought you and the tigers were on your way to the maternity ward!   x


Sleepy - welcome back xx


Scaruh - it sounds like today's you;re first scan so very best of luck for that   


Lots of love to everyone else 


Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey pinpin - not long to go for you. Saw that you've decided to stay at Kingston and think it's the right choice. I didn't end up having intralipids as all my immunes came back ok... NK 50:1 was 11.8 and CD56 was only 8!! Even cd19+5 was only 1.9. These steriods are definitely doing the trick, or perhaps it's still the humira working away. ARGC were absolutely fine about me having them, but said given the results there was no point.... I'm in again for hcg bloods tomorrow & then every 2 days until scan which will be 6w+ I guess. They then scan even week i think... 

Right - let's go for Tuesday next week as, so far, it looks like it works for most. Agreed to come so far are:
Nic
Pinpin
Silly
Rose
Tarzangal

Who else is around? (silly - I can give you a lift back afterwards - no need for a taxi!) xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Thankoo Nic, very sweet to offer a lift, and I won't say no!


Tuesday is perfect, I can get there OK as can go straight from Surbiton station on my way back from my scan in London. I'll be keeping my legs crossed till then been so long since I've seen you all!


Pinpin - Sorry to alarm you, but nowt exciting here! Just been for a pedicure though, mmmmmmm x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

tues sounds great - look forward to meeting you all

went in to work today after dropping dog off for her op (all good - picking her up in 20 mins) and went out to lunch with my colleagues - how on earth do you hide being repulsed by other people's food?!!

  have not been needed today - trying to be good

 all


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Niccad - whoop whoop !!!! for those fab immune results!   Me thinks Mr Humira has something to do with this! With that close monitoring you'll be reassured all the way 'til your first scan which will be very soon x


Silly - glad it was only a pedicure not labour keeping you away from a computer this am! Phew    x


Vesper - well done for keeping away from those peesticks


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

In late turn prisoners next Tuesday ladies so alas will be unable to join you! Have fun x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - wow great immune levels, what steroids are you on now?  

Vesper - hope your dog's op went well?

Lili - nice to hear from you again - re AMH I'm not sure how important it is, I say this as the ARGC do not bother to measure it (and trust me they measure everything else!) so I don't even know what mine is.  I would have thought if it was that important they'd get you to test it.  I remember asking my GP and she'd never heard of it!

Rosh - good for you on the war & peace to your PCT although you will not be needing it   

Silly - sorry to hear about the carpal tunnel, I had to google it as I'd never heard of it   

AFM - scan showed the little uns have grown; hematoma still there though.  Then got home and found red blood    I'm hoping it was from the scan as the doc was moving that stick around quite a lot to look at the hematoma.  I wasn't going to have a scan next week but think I will now, I'm too worried...

Re meet up I can do Tuesday but as I don't have a car Hart's Boatyard is really tricky - I looked it up and have to take 3 buses.  Any chance we can do Kingston?  Or maybe someone can pick me up from Kingston  Let me know as I'd love to come along xxxxx


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Niccad and PinPin - well done and a gold star for remembering my first scan today - all went well, quite amazing to see a very tiny flickering heartbeat. I hope this shows those of you who are on your long IVF journey that it can work and you can get pregnant. I feel extremely lucky. I hope my luck rubs off on all who read my post. Love and little baby vibes to you all


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Tarzangal, ths is never ending for you isn't it? Have they given you any idea as to how long this can go on for? as the haematoma got any smaller? I think you could be right about the blood, perhaps if the doc was prodding quite a lot, particularly around the haematoma, then it could just be that he has disturbed things. I really    that the scan next week shows the little ones still growing again. This is really quite a tough situation to be in and I admire your ability to appear relatively calm. I'd be on here every day asking people if I'm going bonkers. I really hope it settles quickly so you can get on a enjoy the pregnancy sweetie. Be lovely to see you next Tuesday, am sure someone will be able to pick you up   


Scaruh - Great news on the scan, I wish you a happy and healthy nine months........


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

tarzangal if anyone knows about parking i was intending to do a bit of work in kingston before driving so could def pick you up if that would help? hope you can keep that fab PMA going and can sort a scan for next week

scaruh whoop whoop!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you are all doing ok. Just a few personals.

Bella - nice post  

Scaruh - congrats and glad scan went well.

Rosh - glad you have letter sorted. You won't need it as Lister lab will do the trick for you!!

Lili - think different clinics have different numbers, so not sure I fall into Niccads table, but I was at 1.3 and then went to 1 at the Lister, optimally a woman of good fertility would be at 5 so I was very low and I got pg, so don't give up hope. I really think once you are ovulating at all they will get the good eggs.

Niccad - how you doing?

Silly - how's the wrist? Poor you, you really do seem to have had everything with pregnancy, hope this means you've had all the pain and the birth will be very easy!!!!!

TGIF, Sleepy xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Sleepy - I just like to moan! It hasn't really been all that bad, and all certainly worth it. I seem to get everything in some manner, and maybe because it is twins, but looking bak it has been worth every single complaint. When the next thing comes up you kinda forget about the last thing, but I guess with the hyperemesis, bleeding, threatened preterm labour, carpel tunnel, swollen feet, and backache I've had all the usual plus a few extras. But at lest nothing serious, except the 2 scares    and at least both tigers have been resilient throughout, they aren't bothered by it at all, just me that gets bothered, and as long as they are ok, I can take anything!


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello sweet ladies,

Oh wow, as always, you've made me feel FAR FAR better, THANK YOU, initially my heart sank when Niccad typed up the list which confirmed I was in the low fertility bracket (thx so much for doing this so quickly, I was so impressed!), but with most other's AMH values being lower or those clinics who don't even bother with them, it put it into perspective again and I shouldn't worry myself. I had always suspected a psychological problem to my fertility more than a physical reason as I suffered the neglect of being rejected by my mother (I don't even want to go there just now, it's been very bruising) and I always feared that I may end up treating my children the way I was treated, and decided (for a long time) that it was easier just not to have any to break the vicious cycle that I suspected exists, after all we all copy our parent's behaviour to an extent, but I don't think that's in the foreground anymore luckily. Trust that the AMH stuff is of less significance than I feared!

Would love to come on Tuesday, Hart's Boatyard sounds very nice and it'd be great to meet you all, I can give people a lift no problem, I live in Strawberry Hill (on Strawberry Vale) so maybe I could take lovely Tarzangal with me (not sure exactly where you live in TW) or anyone else who might be nearby?

Apologies about my silence, it's stupid, sometimes things are busy and then sometimes I simply don't remember to look/check, you must forgive me…

Hugs from Lili-M


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies,
I have been on hols so haven't been on-line for a few weeks!  It will take me an age to catch up with everything so just want to say hello and I was thinking of you whilst I was away!

Massive congrats to the BFP's .....Venda, Niccad, Vesper, Scaruh......I am so thrilled for you!!!  Can't wait to hear more updates!

Big    to those who are still waiting for their BFP's......it will happen!

Tarzangal - So sorry to hear that you are still having problems but that is fantastic news that both the bubbas are still growing.  I can't imagine the strain you must be under just now.  Really keeping everything crossed that this problem sorts itself out soon and rest of your pregnancy can be trouble free   

Rosh, Nicki & Kezza - Good luck being Lister cycle buddies!  Can't wait for updates on how it is going!!

Nicnacnoo - Hope you get some news about your DH's funding soon.  Sounds like your lap was a big success!  

Niccad - I would love to meet up on Tuesday.  I have my next scan on Tues as I have to start having scans every 2 weeks now to check everything is ok.  I am taking my Mum with me and then spending the day with her but assuming she has gone home by then I will def pop along to the meet up!  Would love to meet you all!

Hi to everyone else.  Still reading so will try more personals next time!!

Charlie xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.mybabysweepstake.com/SweepstakeDashboardPages/Home.aspx?SweepstakeId=577

For those who like a flutter  )

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

morning all

quick question - what time tomorrow? sorry if it has been posted but can't for the life of me find it or remember...

x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - I'll be there from 7:30pm but my guess is others will get there earlier... I'll phone them later to see if i can book a table & I'll let you all know

hope everyone had great weekends xxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

thanks niccad
i will be coming straight from work so if anyone is aiming for earlier, it's a good excuse for me to get out of the office! let me know
xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm going to get there for about 6.30, anyone likely to join me?


Looking forward to seeing you all, it has been such a long time!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all... looks like it's the following who are coming:

me, tarzangal, silly, pinpin, vesper, rose, charlie, L-M and maybe rooby?? 
Mini, Twinkerbell, Bella, Nicki and others - can you make it??
I've booked a table... go into Harts Boatyard and go down the stairs to the left... table will be down there by the doors going out (think there are some stairs going up in the bit we have). Table booked under the name Nicola. If any of you don't have my mb and need it please just pm me (or silly as she'll be there first - you won't be able to miss her though with her 52 inch waist    )

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Teehee! Yes anyone who needs a number who hasn't been before then please PM me, I think a lot of other girls have my number from the last time I came and made a hash of organising it.........


Anywho, Nic, what time is the table booked for?


xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys - Sorry still unable to meet you all.  I don't finish work till late tomorrow.  Hopefully there'll be a meet over the summer which I can come along to as I won't be working.  Have a lovely evening!

Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

table booked from 6:30pm onwards...

Nicki - such a shame you can't make it. I'm dying to meet you xx

Tarzangal - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

We will meet up soon I promise!  I finish work on July 9th till September 17th so will have loads more time to make it over to your direction (also I've never even been to Kingston so not sure how easily I'll find you all!)   

Girls - I've just had an e-mail back from my new consultant at the Lister who has said I can choose myself whether or not I do the long or short protocol!!  Weird!

I've just had my bloods back & they are FSH 8 (was 11 last month) & AMH 9.2 (was 23 a year ago!).  He doesn't think it will make any difference to my response which protocol I do as my blood are good for my age (40).  I think it's a no brainer as having had 2 poor responses on the long, ok with different drugs, why do it a 3rd?    Has anyone had experience of doing a SP?

Am getting excited now & really hope it's going to be 3rd time lucky!  Off to get a moonstone charm for my charm bracelet - have heard it's meant to enharnce fertility!!

Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - if i was you i'd do the SP... in your first scan they will see how many antralfollicles there are and if you're having a bad month then you can delay straight away until the next one to see how many you have then... FSH changes month to month - some months I've had 4 antralfollicles and, the last one, 11 so it's makes a massive difference (you won't suddenly make a load of extra follicles so this is an important number so know re potential egg number). I'd say talk it through more with them to get the pros and cons.... (as although I'm saying going short, my short cycle turned out to be my worse one!!).... 

Good luck making a decision xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Gals, 

Gutted, i cant make it tomorrow! DH has just started a new job, so hours are all up in the air and i will have the car, so will need to be able to pick him up! 
Ahhh, such a shame, would love to meet uou all - Make sure you have a brilliant time! 

AFM - well, still no AF so cycle is definately going to be pushed back (to god knows when!) Just going to have to see what QM says when i 
eventually do come on :-(

Hopefully, it wont be months away, its such a pain, i rearranged all the year plan to ensure minimal stress during the treatment, now its all gone wrong!

Hope you are all well, will do personals later (am being cheeky and writing post from work!!) 

Lots of Luv and Hugs 

Twink xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Niccad - I get really confused with this antral follicle thingy...  I had a scan a few weeks ago, just around af time & they could see a healthy amount of antral follies then.  Am now on the pill so presume those antral follies thingys will still be there when I'm ready to start (scan booked for July 13th then it's go go go. Think I'll call the nurses there to clarify a few things.  But thanks for your input! 

xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Nicki,
Sounds like all systems go at The Lister!
Just a quickie - i had 5 vials    taken at Kingston Hospital so results should be in at my GP soon.  I'll have my day 21 bloods outstanding as can't do that until 28th June - will they still get me started on my cycle or will they make me wait do you reckon?

I'm 50/50 split between nerves and excitment!!! (i think the excitement is more to do with holidays in 16 sleeps though    )

Hope everyone else is good - have a lovely meet up and i'll raise a cup of coffee to you all from my desk at work


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

rosh yowzers - 5! have you been living on hot sweet tea and biscuits? how exciting - 7 days to Lister, 14 to day 21, 16 to hols - will think of you tomorrow and envy you liking coffee!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Rosh - I imagine they'll let u start with your next af! I think you said you can't do the pill? I imagine then that you'll just start on day 21 of that cycle if you want to.  Can't wait to hear what they say at your appointment!

Twinks - Did you used to have another screen name? I sort of remember you changing it recently... Really hope that AF starts to play ball soon so you can get your dates - I'm sure QM are used to it. 

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Just a super quick one from me to say that I'll be coming tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone!

Silly -  I'll be there for 6.30pm too, I'll pm you my mobile again in case you don't have it from last time. 

It's a real shame some of you can't make it   , but hopefully we'll have another one soon.

See you tomorrow!

Bella    xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Nicki - never did the SP so sorry can't give you any input!  But Niccad's advice seems to be good.


I will try to pop in tomorrow too, Hart's is literally only 2 min walk from house, so no excuse!  Will have to wait until DH gets home so will prob be 7ish.  I have some people's mobile no.s so will ring if any change.


Look forward to seeing some of you tomorrow.


SD x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,


Nicki - sorry just like Sleepy I've not experienced the SP but it sounds like Niccad has given you some sound advice   


Rosh - I am sooo excited for you, at long last all system's go and you're well and truely on your way to getting your BFP hun and you deserve it so much   


Twinkerbell - How annoying that AF never turns up when we need it to and rears its ugly head when we don't want it    I hope your cycle doesn't get pushed back too long. Have you managed to speak with QM about it?   


Niccad - I noticed your HCG levels are doubling VERY nicely    you are doing fantastically well   




I'm really looking forward to see all the girls coming to the meet up tomorrow and I will aim to be there for 6.30pm and will be waiting for everyone with Silly   


 


Pinpin x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 


I'm totally gutted but I won't be able to join you tonight, I've got an interview in London late in the day which will mean I'll not only be running late but also car-less making the journey a bit awkward – especially on the way home, booooooooooo!! 


I would have loved to have seen you all, hope we can sort something else out soon xxxx


Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Have a lovely meet up tonight everyone


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Such a shame some of you can't make it tonight. 

Lili - M - Just wanted to say that the fact you have thought so deeply about not treating your children the way your mum treated you just shows that you have broken the cycle. Putting yourself through treatment and wanting children so desperately I believe will make us all over protective parents compared to others who have got children easily. 
Looking forward to meeting you later x

See you all later, Nic xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Have a lovely meet up ladies! I'm currently sat at my desk praying no baddies commit any crime!    

AFM... yep 5 vials left me a little woozy but that was more to do with me holding my breath and trying not to panic... i'm a little mental   

Nicki - could do BCP but only for a couple of weeks, i got so sick on it for 4 weeks and i think if it doesn't make any difference to your response, i would be keen to not do it - i'll do whatever is best for getting a bump though!  Ooh CD21 would be end of July... AF is due slap bang in the middle of my holiday! joy! xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hallo!

Thanks for a fab evening, and sorry for the swift exit, I am knackered, think I've done too much today.

Was really lovely to meet those of you for the first time, and to see some friendly old faces. 

Everybody seems very happy, and was good to see a lot of smiles and chatter around the table. I only wish I could have gotten around to chat more in depth to more of you.

As I said when leaving good luck to everyone whatever is going on with you right now, and I'll be logging on lots to check out progress 

All my love xxx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello girls,
Hope you had a a great time last night!  So sorry I didn't make it but I was at the new hospital for hours yesterday afternoon....the babies are fine but were lying in positions that made it hard to do all the measurements and they were doing gymnastics so I was being scanned for ages checking for TTTS (which luckily there are no signs of so far).  By the time we finished I went with my Mum to get some food and then didn't get home until 8.30pm when I had to tell my DH how it went at the hospital.  So I just ran out of time!  So typical as I have nothing on for the rest of the week.  I will clear my diary for the next meet up which will hopefully be soon.


Charlie xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning

It was lovely seeing some of you last night - quite a crowd!

Lili -    - a little AF dance for you. Hope that it works 

Rose and Rosh - I hope that you both have great appointments at the lister on Monday & that you can both start really soon

Rooby - it was so lovely to see you last night. I didn't ask when you actually planning to start your FET??

I did this update yesterday and forgot to post it (sorry that it's one day out)...

*Mid treatment & about to start*
Nicky70 Started OCP 8th June at Lister. 4th time lucky!
Twinkerbell Starting cycle June / July 2010
Rosh75 Appointment at Lister - 21st June 
Rose Appointment at Lister - 21st June
Lili - M  Waiting to start SP with QM - July?
Rooby Starting FET July/Aug??
Kezza Deciding what to do next. FET at Lister July? 
Auntie Bettie currently doing FET at CRGH

*Inbetweenies & hoping*
Grimmy Deciding what to do next&#8230;
A-M Deciding what to do next&#8230; 
Nicnacnoo Waiting to hear on funding for DH hormone treatment
Domenica Decided to move to adoption. How are you getting on?
Caroline B How are you getting on?

*Pregnant*
Niccad 5 weeks 4 days pg 
Vesperpea 5 weeks and 5 days pg
Scaruh 7 weeks pg
Vendabenda 8 weeks and 1 day pg 
Tarzangal 10 weeks and 6 days pg 
Toffeecat 13 weeks and 3 days pg
Pix125 (Charlie) 17 weeks 1 days pg
Bellaboo 18 weeks 5 day pg
Sharny 19 weeks 1 day pg
MiniMe 20 weeks pg
Peabrain 32 weeks 4 days pg
Sillybilly 36 weeks pg
Pinpin 36 weeks and 5 days pg 

*Mums*
LauraLou82 twins arrived (does anyone know the date/names)
Joy56 Stanley and Arabella born on 23rd March 2010
Butterfly Jessica Kay born on 5th March 2010
Somnium Tahlie is 13 weeks old
SarahTM Olive is 4 months 4 days 
Sleepy Dwarf Liam born on 28th January 2010
Wombly Charlie Nicholas born on 16th January 2010
Feline 20 Kai & Layla born on 7th January 2010
Samia Aaliyah is 6 years old. Keira born 9th August 2008. Eva born 25th Oct 2009
Margot & Jerry Ellis born 17th March 2009
Tanya Jess was born on 30th December 2008


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,


Niccad - Thanks for doing the updated list, has rather become your role on here, what would we do without you    Lovely to see you last night, you looked really very well.


Tarzangal - Lovely to see you last night too, like the offer last night, PM/call me anytime.  


Rooby - Lovely to meet you at last, and to hear you are moving forward with next stage of treatment. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that the 2 blasts thaw beautifully and that your BFP is just around the corner.   


Lili - Once again lovely to meet you, sorry our conversation had to take place across the table, I just couldn't wedge myself outta my seat!       little AF dance from me too. Glad you are doing the SP,    this is your time.


Rose and Rosh - Good luck for you appointments on Monday. Rose, I hope Pinpin finished that plan for you, looked very extensive!  


Vesper - You too looked well last night, good luck with the bra search.......  


Sleepy - So glad you could come, you are wuite the dab hand at mummyhood now, escaping for galsses of wine and all! Still can't quite beleive the price of it tho......  


Pinpin - Will keep you posted, and I expect ditto from you too   


Bella - You lookec fab and loving the little bumpage. Thanks for the ride home, I think it was a good call, my DH said that my snoring last night was 'herculean'   


Hi to everyone else.


AFM - Still waiting


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

so lovely to meet so many lovely people last night - feel like i need another meet up as not enough time! although it was definitely time to go home - blithely forgot to pay and had to go back for my card this morning... d'oh! haven't done that for years!

confirmed with the vet that puppy has a temperature and has lost a kilo in a week so on nursing duty for the next few days so may not be posting much as she is a bit clingy - maybe she knows she's moving down the pecking order... will lurk though! 

bella loved the neat little bump - hope your last few weeks of term go smoothly

silly having to post on the phone as wifi down but have a bet for the sweep - felt like watching human tetris as you explaied where they were - go tigers!

rose fingers crossed for your bloods - hope your wedding photos arrive soon

niccad lovely list thanks - so impressed you're looking so together with tests and work - 5 in the morning used to be my normal time but i can barely haul out of bed by 7 now... you remind me to get bum in gear!

rooby you made me laugh too much - thank you! keep us in the loop about FET timings

pinpin hope you got your hands on lcandy today! at last!

sleepy d i forgot to ask how the wine was? you looked very glam and calm 

tarz impressively together - hope you're still in good heart today

lili sorry not to have had more of a chat - next time

thanks again for all your support - what a lovely lot! 

got to run as puppy is whimperng but so great meet you all

 all


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Great to see so many people at the meet up last night supporting each other.  Was lovely to see you all and will be logging on regularly to check how you're all doing!


Niccad - thanks for the updated list.


Hope everyone ok, SD xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,


Just to echo what Sleepy just said, it really was lovely to see so many of us at the meet and thanks to Niccad for the fab organisation   


Niccad thank you also for the updated list   


Rose & Rosh good luck for your upcoming appointments at Lister on Monday   
Rose i'm just about to PM you the link to the immune thread and Dr G's thread as promised   


Everyone else I hope you're all ok. Those who are waiting to start / mid treatment or in betweenies it will not be long until your name moves up into the pregnant category and the dream will become true for each and everyone of you   


Lots of love


Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Well - I was called yesterday by ARGC with my new levels (which hadn't gone up as much as I wanted) and asked to go for a scan today. I completely freaked out (as usual) and thought the worse. Anyhow - pleased to say that we saw a heartbeat. Both DH and I were in tears as I can honestly say that I never ever thought I'd be experience this. It makes me so glad that I pushed forward with treatment as much as I did... miracles do happen    and they will for all of us.. 
Although I'm still just cauciously optimisitic I'm officially on cloud 9 today and am going to spend the day making loads of room for everyone else x

Rooby, Rosh, Grimmy, Nicky, Twinkerbell, Lili-M, Nicnacnoo, A-M & Kezza -     that's it's your turn next xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

niccad congratulations!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations Niccad! I'm so so happy for you guys & you can start thinking forwards now & enjoy being pregnant at last!
Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad -      such wonderful news, you really derserve this and your place on cloud 9    - what now, will you have another scan in a week?

It was lovely to see so many of you on Tuesday eve.

Silly - sorry I couldn't talk to you more but not long to go now, I'm getting very excited for you
Pinpin - ditto!
Lili Marlene - thanks so much for the lift.  here's an AF dance for you   hope it works!

Sleepy - you looked great, it was so good to see you although I think we all eyed up your glass of wine very jealously   

Rooby - lovely to meet you finally
Vesper - and you too! hope your little puppy is doing ok now?

Bella - can't believe how little weight you've put on, you looked amazing

Rose - very best of luck for your appt on Monday, I just now the Lister will bring you your much deserved BFP   

other personals:
Rosh - very best of luck for your appt on Monday (a busy day at the Lister for QM girls)
Twink - sorry to hear your cycle will be pushed back, hope it isn't delayed too much

AFM, well I have FINALLY had two whole days of no bleeding! BUT ARGC want me to go back on Clexane and baby aspirin.  I haven't started yet as in a complete dilemma about what to do.  I'm terrified the hematoma will start growing again.  The non bleeding doesn't mean it has gone but it must be getting absorbed.  Immune girls (Niccad, Pinpin, Sleepy, anyone else....) do you have any thoughts on what I should do

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal - do they want you to start on 20mg (rather than the 40mg you were on)? Question - what reason were you on it to start with? Did some of your bloods come back odd - like ANA or some of the thrombophilia? I personally would do exactly what they suggest... now that you're at 12 weeks I think the blood flow to the placenta is really important. If you start again can you ask for a scan again after 3 days to see if there is an impact on the haematoma perhaps 

Pinpin - what do you think?

xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nic -              yippe so happy for you, ooooo I could just give you a good squeeze!


Tarzangal - Glad the bleeding has stopped at long last, lets hope this is it now and you can finally enjoy being pregnant with your two beautiful babies xx


Well, unfortunately this bit is going to be a me post (again) as had yet another bump in the road and really just want my babies here safe now!


It would turn out that all my itching is actually to do with a rare condition called Obstetric Cholestasis. It is caused by a restriction of bile acid flow within the liver which leads to acid build up in the blood. This can inevietably cross over the placenta leading to increased risk of stillbirth    The bile acids in my blood are very high and now caesarean might take place next week, if not earlier   


Got to go in tomorrow to have the tigers monitored and bloods repeated. Will have to start on a med to try and neutrilise the acid and Vit K to help clot my blood otherwise I could bleed very heavily after they arrive. Starting to feel very scared and overwhelmed, and EEEEEKKKKK going to be a mum sooner than expected.


Waiting to hear back from consultant as to what time to go in tomorrow, I'm worried I will go in and not come out! Don't know whether or not to take my things with me........


So if you don't hear from me I have been imprisoned    if the tigers arrive I'll be sure to let Pinpin know and she can let you know.


Lots of love


A very scared Silly xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey everyone,


Silly my lovely arghh why is nothing ever straight forward hey?   I guess the condition you described got picked up in the bloods taken at your last antenatal check up on tuesday? I am certain that they have you under close monitoring at the hospital and they all know you so well they will take absolutely zero risk for you and the tigers. It might mean that the tigers will be here sooner than expected so if i were you i'd definitely take the bags in with you when you go in tomorrow. I know it is easier said than done but try not to worry too much as the tigers are fully cooked by now and ready to come into the world      I wish all the very best going in tomorrow and I will be thinking of you lots waiting for some news my lovely Silly   


Niccad what wonderful news from you today    I hope you and your DH have a plan to celebrate this day that you are sure never to forget    and welcome to      we needed some help up here to plump up some more cushions for all those about to join very soon.


Tarzangal the decision to put you back onto clexane must have been made based on the fact that the hematoma is shrinking and therefore whatever the cause for it to be there initially is not a threat anymore as the hematoma is on its way out. Like Niccad said a good blood flow to the placenta is crucial at this stage of pregnancy and that's what clexane ensures happens especially for ladies diagnosed with a blood clotting disorder (do you have one? for instance I know I have MTHFR positive so clexane was important for me).
20mg daily is quite a low dose anyway so I am sure it is safe for you to get back on it. I am pretty sure that what the argc are telling you to do is what Dr Gorgy has also prescribed to his immune girls who have had hematomas and I am certain it is the right thing to do. 
If it was me i would get back on it as they have recommended.   


Pinpin xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello dear Girls,

It was lovely meeting (some of you) at last, it was a great evening and Hart's Boatyard is a magic location. That separate little corner was just right for us, with direct river views, brillant! Sorry if you saw me with my sunglasses on most of the time, after all I was the only one looking directly at the evening sun, hope u didn't mind J

Niccad - just sooo happy for you seeing that heartbeat, I'm sure Cloud 9 feels quite good! Hugs to you and DH for coming this close to complete happiness! Very impressed with the overview you did for us - you are definitely "the queen of spreadsheets"! You'd make a heck of a project manager!

Tarzangal - was lovely meeting you and I was very glad to be able to give you three a lift, no way I would have let you endure public transport! So pleased that the bleeding has gone away, you had that for too long and I would have freaked out after what you've already gone through.

Oh Silly, can't believe you're having such bad pre-birth news, just when you think you're there, there is another obstacle&#8230; I do hope it's not as bad as they make it out, but if it is, be thankful they detected it and that they will save your little tigers - I'm sure there will be good news very soon - and from PinPin as well!

Love to everyone else I saw - yes more chats the next time - and Rose and Bella, if you could pm me the contacts you have for the massage and acupuncture that would be fab. I think I could do with a bit of both&#8230;&#8230;.

Thanks to all for such lovely AF dances - I am always somewhat embarrassed that you have to pay so much attention to my various body functions, but I guess that's part of it, haha.

Well&#8230;&#8230; AF still hasn't come - that would be 31 days over the last one and I've never had it spaced out this long (it's usually 23 days, which according to Dr Kalu is "another sign of diminished fertility" baaah), there was a little something on Monday but it went away. It then dawned on me that&#8230; something else may have happened While the SP constantly got delayed because my AF was always clashing with bank holidays and what not, I thought I'd do the "ovulation stick and targeted sex" thing so I did do that about a fortnight ago, but I've done that before and it never worked. So last night I feverishly looked for a pregnancy test in my drawers and could not find any, doh (annoying coz I still think that morning urine is the most reliable for detection). I had to wait until this afternoon to go out to Richmond and to be able to buy a pregnancy test from Boots (the one that definitely says you can test any time of day) and I couldn't wait to get home and try it. I tried it, and I really couldn't believe my eyes - without hesitation, without doubt, before my very eyes a big + appeared!!!!! I thought I'd keel over because I've never seen it in all these years!! I'm physically shaking as I write this as I'm just sooo excited and I'm not sure I can sleep tonight, I bought a second test so I'll do that one in the morning and will let you all know whether that was also a + &#8230;. OMG, is this my time!!! Sorry but really had to go and tell you first as otherwise I'll burst!

Hugs to you all, your Lili M


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Lili - M - OMG!!!! I'm speechless...                  That is just amazing news!! I was so shocked when I read your post that I actually dropped my food!! YIPPEEEEEEEE!!! I'm so so so happy for you and it's so lovely to think that you were sat there last night and you were pregnant!! YEAH - I want to do a little dance around the room for you.... xxxxx

Silly - What a nightmare. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. As pinpin said, the tigers are well and truly cooked and ready to meet you, and most twins are out by now. You'll be able to meet the tigers earlier than you thought... Big hug xx

Big wave to everyone x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Lili - yeay yeay yeay!!! how fantastic!       so pleased for you - wow! that has made me all weepy 

tarz fingers crossed  sounds like you have a full medical team to support you on here!    

silly more


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Lili - Lili - Lili- You have brought tears to my eyes! I am so pleased for you, oh my God miracles do happen!!! Will be rooting for you tomorrow!!!! Am sure you will do as most of us have done and test about 4am! So will be expecting update very soon after that!!!

Niccad - am so pleased you saw a heartbeat. I can so remember that day and feeling on cloud 9 too. It is amazing and a miracle as you say. And to the rest of you, you will all get there!!

Tarzangal - sorry hun I was never on Clexane but looks like Niccad and Pinpin have put you right. I would however, do as they advice and see how things go!

Silly - Ian's cousin's wife at home had exactly the same condition and is now the proud mother of 2 children born 16 months apart by C Section and all was ok. She did however have them early so go with what the docs say. Will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Oh ladies such good news on here today, aswell as Silly's which is scary but good as you will meet little tigers very soon! Positive vibes to you all!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey ladies!


Lili - YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!                        and to think none of were none the wiser on Tuesday when we were all sitting there, absolutely amazing news, will be keeping everything crossed for you my love for tomorrow's test! This is incredible!




Niccad - How you feeling now? What a weekend you and DH will have, hope it sinks in soon!


Tarz - Hope you work out what to do, bit over my head and the steroid and immunes stuff so won't even attempt to advise!


Everyone else - Thanks so much for your kind words, you really have made me feel so much better. Will probably be tossing, turning and scratching all night tonight wondering what will be said tomorrow when I get there. Still going for my ever important wax in the morning before getting to hospital, need to be there at 1 so have plenty of time (just in case   ) xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Lili - OMG!!!  I told you those fish and chips were lucky    this is fantastic news, I don't believe it             good luck for the test tomorrow although if you got a stong + today, I'm sure it will be even stronger tomorrow.  Wow this is so exciting.  Girls I really feel that our thread is very lucky this year and that there is much more to come   

Silly - I can understand that you must be really scared but the important thing is that they are keeping a very close eye on you to make sure all is ok with you and the tigers.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and checking a lot for any news   

Niccad & Pinpin - thanks for your advice.  TBH I never asked why I was on clexane, I don't have any blood issues which is why I'm scared to go back on it.  They said only 20mg so I think I will start tonight and then see what happens. If I start bleeding again I'll stop.  And then at my scan next week I'll be able to see if any impact on hematoma.      I'm doing the right thing

xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations Lilly!  I wasn't with u guys on Tuesday but so wish I was now as there is obviously something magical going on with the QM girls at the moment!

Silly - You're going to be a mummy very soon!

Tarzangal - Things seem to be moving in the right direction!

Rose - Good luck for Monday, I've just moved to The Lister & things seem to move very quickly there!

Gosh, so much good news on here again - it must be a lucky thread!  So will def continue to post on here as well as The Lister thread!
Nicki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG girls - what lovely news on here today!!!!     

First of all, so lovely to see you all (those of you who couldn't make it were missed too thought!). Nic thanks for organising the meet up and as Lili said, perfect spot (after Vesper and I kicked out the mad local!)

Niccad - SO SO pleased that you got to see the heartbeat today   - it's such a magical experience isn't it, especially after so much heart break    Do try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy now though (easier said than done) as the time goes so quickly!! Thanks so much for doing the updates as well.

Lili - WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! Wow, I'm just soooooooo happy for you, what a wonderful surprise. Are you still in shock??!!            Let us know how you get on tomorrow with the other test, but there is no doubt in my mind that you have got yourself a BFP all by yourself!!!

Silly - Are you trying to set the record for most complicated pregnancy??!! I know that you must be really worried, but as everyone else has said, you are in extremely safe hands and your Tigers just want to meet their Mummy sooner rather than later. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hopefully Pinpin will keep us updated     

Tarz - sorry, have no idea about your question, but the experts on here seem to have given you good advice! Thank goodness the bleeding has stopped (finally!!) and I know that your next scan will show that both your babies are happy and safe     

Rosh and Rose - best of luck with your appointments at the Lister on Monday. I have no doubt that you'll be part of the next group to get your BFP's      Rose lovely to see you again and Rosh would love to see you at the next meet up.

Nicki - Sorry you couldn't make it - we all want to meet you!! When do you start down regging??

Rooby - I'm so sorry, but when you said your user name at the meet up I was trying to rack my brain to think who you were, but I was thought that you meant 'Ruby' as in the stone     !! My brain just isn't working properly at the moment of course I know 'Rooby'!! So apologies for being thick, and really lovely to meet you   .

Vesper - Lovely to meet you too, hope your MS is getting better and that your dog is OK     

Sleepy - I was very jealous of your wine, but not the price   Try and post some pics of Liam on the other thread xx

Pinpin - I completely forgot to tell you how gorgeous you looked on Tuesday - very chic and glamorous! Do you have the iCandy now??!!

Big hello to anyone I've missed out   

AFM: Slightly worried as I've been in quite a bit of pain today to the point where I couldn't walk at one point.  It's weird as it's right where my scar is from the lap I had last May, so just wondering if Squidge is kicking that bit and making it really sore   .  Anyway, I have a scan booked for tomorrow which has worked out really well so hope that they can put my mind to rest   . REALLY hoping that I can also find out the sex as well   

Bella   xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG Girls, OMG, OMG - the second test is THE SAME!!!!! The result showed straight away both times and I've been reading the leaflet about a million times since yesterday afternoon - maybe I'm only hallucinating after all - but there is a cross constituted by a thick vertical line and a fainter horizontal line in the test window. It says that if 'not pregnant' there would only be a horizontal line (in the Boots product anyway) and if there are crosses there are three possibilities (all pregnant possibilities but different stages), and the one I said (with the thick vertical line) is Picture A and the narrative goes as such "This is more likely to occur when you are pregnant and you are testing more than a few days after your period is due as hCG levels are higher." OMG - I'm speechless, shock (yes Bella), confused, elated, panicky every time I go to the toilet as thinking nature fooled me and AF will appear - I need a proper test ASAP!! I will get onto the phone to QMH and possibly GP as well and let you know when I can do a proper test. I have a big interview on Tuesday and I really have no mind for it at all, my Aussie relative is coming back tomorrow to stay for a few days (I think I mentioned she's exploring all of Europe, coming back from the Greek Islands, then off to Iceland, then Portugal), I got to changeover the apartment on Sunday morning because guests leave and new ones are coming, and it all seems so strangely remote and irrelevant - I need an answer to this QUICK! If this is really true, then we definitely need to send the Hart's Boatyard's fish&chips for a proper examination as well as there's something magic going on with them. I always thought I'd have to hike down to Dorset to sleep on a certain area of the Cerne Abbas Giant when the moon is full to get pregnant - when in fact there is Hart's Boatyard in good old Kingston that will do the trick - maybe some old Anglo-Saxon magic? I will be back on here soonest - it feels good, anyhow, so hope it'll last!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah Lili! You must be thrilled! How lovely to read this news this morning, has put a big grin on my face! The second Au Natural BFP recently, just goes to show miracles really do happen.......


Hope you can get in with your GP/QMH very soon tohave a blood test and confirm. YIPPEE!!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Just a quick one, as I am on the verge of throttling someone of something!! (And I have just broke the stress ball on my desk!!) 

LM - Wooooooooooohoooooooooooo!! Am absolutely chuffed for you!      I need to get me some of these fish and chips!!

AFM - Reason for me wanting to throttle someone! Have the biggest PMT ever, and yet still no AF!!! I do think my blinking body is doing it on purpose!! AF DANCES PLEASE!! HAHA xx 

Will do personals over the weekend, have a manic day today, and DH is throwing a footy fest this evening (Only on the condition that he does the washing up, and I have the control of the TV sunday evening - GLEE again!!)

Anyhoo - Had some brilliant news on here recently, lets keep it up 

luv 

T xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

For Twinkerbell!


Just a quickie,my midwife and good friend has just called to say my consultant has said I need to stay in, how long for, well, who knows! So for now I will say goodbye and the next time you here from me it could be exciting news xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

All the very best of luck Silly - viel Glueck!!!!

Really hope your AF comes, Twinkerbell! And pls no strangling anyone, just take deep breaths ))

Off to the GP at 3pm - the lady at reception said "Oh well if you've done two tests and they're both so clear, then you should definitely come!" - how to kill time..... still no word from QMH, grmpffff

Will be back in touch after that very important unexpected GP appointment!!!!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Scrap Last message - WE HAVE ACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

Start Pill on Sunday!!! 

Silly & LM - Thanks Girls xx 

xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG!!!! Lili M     


Congratulations ! Like the other girls have said it goes to show that miracles do happen and that like i said that fish and chips is lucky
indeed!
Good luck with the GP appt!




Twinker glad that AF arrived and you don't need AF dances now   




Silly I'm by the phone and will be waiting for your news and I have a feeling they'll be good exciting news    Good luck my lovely xxx


Nic - how are you finding life on    ?


Pinpin x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Also forgot to say for Tarzangal that I started off doing the clexane injections in the evening but Dr G got me to change to doing them in the morning instead. i can't remember the exact reason for it but i think something to do with the fact that if a reaction does happen it's best for it to happen in the morning as they can run some blood tests then! xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

I just had a text from Silly to say she is staying in hospital and C-Section is now booked for Monday. Both babies are perfect but she's staying in for monitoring until the c section takes place.


It sounds like our lovely Silly is in good hands at Kings College and I can't wait to hear her news on monday   


 


Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck Silly! Fab and exciting news - thanks Pinpin! 
Not long to go yourself now, I see. It's such a funny time just waiting and waiting and waiting, as you never know when it may happen. Now who's your text buddy for news of your new arrival?

Fantastic news Lili-M - what a lovely surprise

Niccad - how lovely getting to see that little flashing heartbeat

Twinkerbell - loads of luck with starting tx   

Tarzangirl - wishing you all the best with restarting the immunes and fingers crossed that haemotoma stays away!

Hello everyone else I've missed - sorry I can't read back further whilst doing this reply, but I do pop in from time to time to catch up on news. I think lots of you have moved onto the Lister now, which was going to be our next port of call, so loads of luck there - they have a great track record I think, don't they?
Or should you all forget about clinics and just become regular fish & chip eaters down at Hart's Boatyard?   

Liz
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Lili - So please that it's still a BFP this morning (I had no doubt that it was going to be   ) Brilliant news!!!!!!

Super quick one from me as just got back and have 30 reports on students to write in 2 hours   

Anyhow, just got back from the scan in London and................ IT'S A BOY!!!!!!    So I am keeping with the trend for boys at QM's! SO excited I can hardly think!

Will do personals this evening    xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Well done on finding out the flavour Bella - so what's the betting that DH said that he took after him?


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Whoopwhoop ! well done finding out Bella ! you're on team blue as well !   x




Liz it feels weird being so close to due date now it seems so near and yet so far away until i get to meet him finally. My text buddy is Silly however depending on timing I might have to text Sleepy or Niccad instead!!   


Right i need to get my bum off that sofa and do some ironing ! I predict I'll do 10 min and then be back on the sofa   


Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Pinpin said:


> My text buddy is Silly however depending on timing I might have to text Sleepy or Niccad instead!!


Good thinking Pinpin, as I think Silly may have her hands full! 

x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Silly - I know you're not reading but   for Monday, I'll be checking constantly for updates from Pinpin. So exciting, our first QM babies for a while.....

Bella    yay! how exciting!

Lili - hope all well with GP although I think it is very certain that you have your much deserved   

Twinks - so pleased you finally got your AF and can get started

Pinpin - I will check with ARGC re morning v evening

Niccad - how are you enjoying life on    ?

AFM - I reluctantly began clexane injections last night    it had been so nice not having to do them.  It really hurt.  But I guess I'll get used to them again.  

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Lili - M - so so pleased for you. I wonder what your hcg level will be?    

Silly - I know you're not reading but will be    for you all weekend and next week. I hope that it all goes really well and I can't wait to hear all about the tigers xxxx

Tarzangal - argc don't seem to care about am or pm for clexane as I asked them. I think with 20mg it shouldn't be an issue. It was only an issue for me when the injection site wouldn't stop bleeding & they had to test exactly 2 hours after I'd injected... (hence DrG saying everyone should do morning shots)...    that the bleeding stays away xxxxxxxxx

Bella - Woo hoo....  a boy!!    So so lovely to know what you're having. Are you going to paint a blue room?? xxx

Twinks - great news on AF arriving... so exciting to finally start 

Hope everyone has great weekends - looks like we're in for some rain - BOO. Nic xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Lili - so so so happy for you, it is great news.  Hope you got on ok at the GP.


Silly - best of luck!!!!  Will be thinking of you over the weekend!


Bella - great news on finding out flavour!  Am sure you are very excited!


Pinpin - will quite happily post your news when the time comes as am sure Silly will be busy!!  You could always text both me and Niccad just to be sure!!!


Twinks - great news on AF, at least you can get started now!


have a good weekend, Sleepy xx


----------



## LiliMarlene (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all,

I went to the GP and showed her the test results and she said that these are the products they would also use and that they are very reliable and she wished me many congratulations, so she didn't need to do another test!! I couldn't help going into Boots again afterwards and buying 1 Clearblue and 1 First Response Test - to be able to compare different brands - and did the Clearblue test and it was an overwhelmingly blue "pregnant" cross, just like the other two - I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!! IT IS TRUE!!! THE MIRACLE HAS HAPPENED!! EDD is around the end of February and she asked which clinic I wanted to go to and all this stuff, questions that hit me pretty unexpected! What is a good clinic to give birth in round here - your advice is so valued, as always!! Niccad, your words have well and truly broken the evil spell that had hung over me - I'll be forever indebted - THANKS AGAIN. I will be a good mum, I know it.

QMH never rang me back all day, hmmmm.

I'm rushing out now buying champagne, prepare the big surprise for DH who's coming back from work in about an hour, and get dressed into something nice - it's my time, at long last!!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone, and hope the rain goes away.

Hugs and Kisses, Lili-M


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Lili you deserve to enjoy every second of this


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lili - That really is great news!!!

Perhaps we should arrange the next meet up for the end of July when hopefully I'll be PUPO, so I can come along to Harts Boatsyard & stuff myself silly on their lucky fish & chips....!!!  Mmmmmmmm!

Good luck Silly!

Enjoy the weekend girls.

Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning ladies!!

Well.... i go awol for a few days and it's all go on here!   

Firstly.....

Lilli      what a wonderful miracle! I do so love a happy ending!!!!  Nice big thick lines sound awesome - have you done a CB Digi with prediction indicator? I can't wait to pee on one of those babies!!!   

Bella -     Marvellous news! Team blue is all go!!!!

Silly -    for Monday... nearly time for you to be a mummy! hurrah!

Nicki70 - PUPO end of July sounds awesome... i think i might start dining out at Harts on a daily basis... yes i'll have a fat    but hey, i might be preggers!   

Vesper - hope you are feeling well  and still over the moon   

PinPin - not long to go now!!!   

Twink - glad QMs have finally got you started! Have they given you an estimated EC/ET date yet? 

Rose - all ready for Monday? What times your appt? I'm in at 2.45 and nervous because i don't know what to expect!

AFM - currently at work as doing my 10 days on... deep joy... lots of stroppy England supporters to deal with this morning.  Apparently they got drunk and then took their frustrations out on each... ahhh deep joy!   At least work is keeping me busy anyway! GP stuffed up my bloods - he didn't write all of them on the form so somehow i've only ended up with half the tests i needed??  They have given me another form to cover Hep C, HIV, Rubella and AMH but i may just get the AMH done at The Lister since i won't be having it done at Kingston until 28th when i do my 21 day bloods.  Didn't understand any of my results apart from my FSH of 7 - mainly because it's the same as 2 years ago!

For those who have been to The Lister - i've got to have a scan done and presumably swabs as i've not been tested for Chlamydia etc which they requested - if my appt is 2.45 will this form part of the appt or should i come earlier??  Oh the confusion!  I'm feeling VERY nervous about it... i know i'm daft!


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

hello gorgeous girls

nicki roll on july and magic fish and chips! 

twink wahoo! roll on the pill 

rose are you champing at the bit for monday? hope all goes well 

rosh you too - hotel lister here you come 

lili clearblue indicator rocks - loved watching it move from 1-2 to 2-3 to 3+ - without blood tests it's all you've got!  think my slight addiction might be showing here

pinpin any news? 

silly just in case you glance in *GOOD LUCK*

afm morph is being difficult this morning - pains, nausea, tiredness but no vomiting since tues - looks like meeting up fixed it - not just magic fish and chips but magic taramasalata too! time to celebrate that particular win as now ravenous - passing horses beware! my  and I would be more than happy to meet up again soon! 

have a glorious weekend

 all


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - You just need to turn up at the time they gave you as they would have factored in the other scans & tests you need to have done before you see the Doc.  Who are you seeing?

Good luck! I look forward to hearing how you get on.

Love Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Nicki - i'm seeing Dr Alison Taylor.  I'm such a numpty, total oversight on my part but i didn't send my registration forms off as they request you to and im not sure if i should have booked a transvaginal scan or if they do that as a matter of course?!?!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All,

So sorry for my absence, I have been on nights all week, so not had the opportunity to get on the computer I'm afraid.

Ooh how exciting for Silly, 2 more sleeps til she meets the bubba's!!!

Bella - A boy!!!!!  How lovely, I am thrilled for you!! x

Lili - Woooo hooooo!!!  Huge congratulations x

Got to go give my lil sis a lift so apologies for lack of personals, I'll try harder to keep up to date this week!!!

Well, amazingly, I GOT THE PROMOTION!!!!I still cant believe it!  I start the course on Monday so had my last shift with my crew mate which is sad.  He has been nothing but encouraging, in fact I think he was trying to get rid of me hahaha!!!

Anyways, hope you are all well and having a brilliant weekend.  Lots of love xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

everyone hope all is well.

Have been so hectic with work and getting DH ready for London to Brighton on Sunday. Was really nice to catch up with everyone on Tuesday we really should do it more often.xxx

Silly- am thinking of you all the time and hope all goes well and you meet the tiggers soon,so exciting.

Pinpin- you aswell not long to go now lets hope he engages and is ready to go! you really have helped me with lots of info thank you so much.xxx

Bella- hope youe okay and the pain has stopped. Its a    how exciting.

LiliM- was lovely to meet you,have PM that info.wooo hoo on your    who would of thought it last Tuesday.

Nicki70-  Well so exciting about starting and there are a few of us that will be joining you for fish and chips.  

Rosh- our appt is at 11.45.I have just had a look at my letter and it said if you send your registration less than a week before or not at all expect delays so maybe it is best for you to go in earlier to give them time to put all your details on.Also as your appt is in afternoon maybe call in morn and ask. Ill PM you my number and your more than welcome to call me after if you want.Im not sue who im seeing as it doesnt say. Good Luck.

Niccad- yea so glad you saw a heartbeat its so exciting. we didnt get to talk much so hope to meet soon and catch up some more.   

Tarzangal- Hope the clexane injecting is going okay! was lovely to catch up.

Rooby-lovely to meet you and good luck with your next step.  

Vesperpea- glad to hear your eating a bit better without feeling sick,maybe you will be carrying around a bottle of gaviscon soon.     hope the puppy is on the mend.

Sleepy-Good to see you again,your looking great after having little Liam.

Kezza-Thinking of you and your next step.xxx

Twinkerbell-yipeeee thats great news so glad your going to be starting tommorrow.

Margot and Jerry- Hello

Nicnacnoo- congratulation on the promotion thats fab news 

Hi to all ive missed!!!

Lots of love and     xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello Lovely Ladies!!,

Wow, it's been a couple of AMAZING days on here!!

*Lili* - OMG Wooohooo!! So so pleased for you!!   

*Niccad* - Hope everythings well

*Silly* - GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! Keep us posted

*Tarz* - Hows the injections? Hope your feeling better

*Vesper* - Managed a decent munch yet??  

*PinPin* - Not long now!!   

*Sleepy* - Hope you are well

*Bella* - Congrats on a boy!!   

*Nic* - Congrats on the promotion Hun!!

Wow, its such a positive thread ATM - we all needed it!!

*AFM *- EC has been provisionally booked for 1st week of August - Pill for 28 days, then Buserlin, then Menopur (never had this, whats it like? Side effects etc) Just soooooooo relieved that dates are sorted, and we know whats happening!!

Only problem is, I rearranged all my work schedule for the original dates, and where they have changed, i now have no flexibility with changing again!! So work are going to be well chuffed with me!! haha - I have booked EC/ET week off, as well as 2WW (forward positive thinking!!   ) so all in all, pretty much have all of August off!! Woop Woop!!

Sorry if I missed anyone!! - Hello!!!!!!

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend



Lots of Love

Twink xxxxxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Rose, will ring them first thing & see if I can fax it through? I've not filled in my blood results as I can't understand the doctors printout!

I didn't realise who I was seeing until I saw the appt letter was from Dr Taylor! Oops!


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Rosh ive just looked at my letter its from Mr.Abdalla but says to see him or one of his colleagues so will have to wait and see. Dont worry everything will be okay. xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies 

Yet more good news on this thread with Nicnacnoo getting her promotion - Yay!!

Rosh - sounds like Rose gave you good advice about giving them a call in the morning to put your mind at rest. All very exciting though!! Can't wait to hear how it all goes    Really annoying about your GP messing up your blood tests though  . Hope it all gets sorted on Monday xx

Twinkerbell - brilliant news that EC is all booked and that the ball is rolling  I think it's an excellent idea to take most of August off. The whole process it so tiring (emotionally and physically) and I think it made a big difference to my outcome as my job is really stressful and you just need to relax after the roll coaster that is IVF.

Tarz - Hope the injections aren't too horrible and hope that the bleeding doesn't come back  . Don't forget we're waiting on the other thread for you if you need any support with scans and other PG stuff   

Lili - have written you a message on the other thread with regards to hospitals etc. Here's the link in case you don't have it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234804.120

Nicnacnoo - CONGRATULATIONS ON THE PROMOTION!!! That's brilliant news - well done you!!

Rose - best of luck again for Monday. Make sure you let us know how it all goes 

Niccad - don't forget to also post on the other thread if you have any questions or are anxious about anything. All of us know how worrying it is waiting for scans, etc. Hope you're feeling OK?  xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone out 

I've just suggested a meet up for PG girls and the yummy mummys for either 7th or 8th July. I was thinking we could do a whole group one again 2 weeks after that, but just realised I'm away on holiday! Is the week beginning 26th July too late for everybody for a whole group meet up  ?? I think quite a few people will be mid treatment then and might need a bit of TLC  Let me know what you think.

AFM: I'm feeling much better, thank goodness and just glad that Squidge is still OK. Only got 3 weeks left until I break up for summer - YIPPEEEEE!! Can't wait!

Bella  xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

text from Silly

'Sarah and Matt are delighted to announce the arrival of their beautiful, long awaited Tigers today. Edith born at 1129 weighing 5lbs 12 oz and Emily born at 1130 weighing 5lbs 4 oz. Mummy, Daddy and Tigers all doing well and totaly smitten with each other. We are truly happy and content and can't wait for you to meet our new arrives. Lots of love for now xx'


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Aahhhh wonderful news Silly! Dancing bananas to follow when I'm not on my phone! Hurrah

I'm so nervous I've turned up 1.5 hours early for my appt at The Lister! Oooops!x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations Silly!!!!

                  

I'm so happy for you & DH!  Huge Congratulations!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

And meant to say 'Good Luck' also to Rosh & Rose for your appointments today!


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Rose and Rosh - good luck for your appointments at The Lister today please let us know how you get on x


Twinkerbell - you must be so excited now you dates are all booked for the Tx... not long ! Good luck organising the time off with work hun x

Silly - Woohoo congratulations! I've sent you a very long text already but had to do a little dance on here too I know you love dances and your news deserve a proper dance !!! 


     
     
    


It's twin girls!!! I had to read your text 3 times to be sure I was reading it right as you were so convinced the Tigers were boys  
It's just amazing and I am so happy for you and your DH. I cannot wait to see some pictures!!!


Tarzangal - how are you getting on with the clexane? no more bleeding/spotting i hope ? x


Lili M - how was your surprise evening with DH? How did he react to the wonderful news you had for him? x


Nicnacnoo - Congratulations on getting the promotion lovely well done !!!     

Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Aw Niccad thanks so much for letting us know and Silly, when you get the chance to see this, HUGE congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous girlie tigers, Edith and Emily - good weights too! 


  

   


Liz
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratlations Silly. I got the flavors right but not the date! Looking forward to seeing the pics on ******** xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Silly


                 


       


So so so pleased and happy for you, well done!  Enjoy them both, am sure you haven't stopped smiling!!


Rose and Rosh - good luck with your appointments today.


Kezza - hi, welcome back!


Niccad - thanks for the post re Silly.


Hi everyone else, xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Silly            Huge congratulations to you and Matt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS SILLY!!!!*    Love the names too!! You have bucked the trend for boys!!

                                  

Rose and Rosh - hope it went well today   

xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies!

Well i had an AWESOME appt at The Lister!

I was so nervous after the QMs stuff that we were 1.5 hours early but the consultant was so wonderful, informative - my scan was done and they were impressed with how healthy my lady bits were and how many follies showed up - they were even impressed that despite DH's low count 3 out of 4 spermy are going in the right direction.  For once i left an appt feeling positive and not like i was a failure.  Who knew spending 5k could be so positive!    

They are going to go for long protocol, no BCP and she thinks i'll only need 150 menopur as i'll respond really well judging by my results - having said that she'll check out my AMH before deciding and obviously you can never tell how you'll respond until you do it.  She just was positive - plus they will let me do egg donation for another year so we will pay the first cycle and if it's unsuccessful we can consider donation for another cycle.  Currently on cloud 9!

We can start next week although hubby reminded me i was a total nightmare when i DR'd last time and since we are on hols for next week, i'll be starting next cycle! Yipeeeeee!

And just for Silly as i was on my phone earlier....


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rosh that's wonderful news!!!     So pleased that it went super well and that you're starting next month. We are on a roll and you'll be PG before you know it


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

She was so positive about how well we could do but at the same time very logical... i actually believe i could be preggo by my b'day.... but if i'm not, i'll be drunk as a skunk and lining up the next cycle!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - That's such good news! Sounds like they're doing a similiar protocol to QM but with lots of extra monitoring & blood tests so you can't fail to get lots of juicy eggies & then super embies!  Good news about DH's sample too as it can save you loads not having to do icis. So looks like the QM girls are having a busy summer at The Lister!

Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Silly -                      
fantastic news!!!  Can't wait to see them!  Huge congratulations to you and DH   

Rosh - so pleased to hear about your appt and how positive they are about it all, you are in fantastic hands and I'm sure you'll have a lovely birthday pressie   

Rose - how did it go?

Nicnacnoo        huge congrats on your promotion, it is very well derserved.  I had a feeling you'd get it, well done!

Twinks - great that you have your dates through, August will be here before you know it

Nicki - you must make sure you're at the next meet up for a magical fish n chips

Niccad - how are you doing, when is your next scan?

Vesper - hope you're feeling better

AFM - well I've had no bleeding for one week now and really praying it stays like this. On Clexane for 4 days now.  12wk scan & nuchal on Wednesday      that all ok and hematoma is disappearing

xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All!!!

Silly - CONGRATULATIONS!!!                  I am thrilled for you and Matt!!!  Welcome to the world Emily amd Edith!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Rosh - So pleased your appointment went well xxx

Tarz - Thank goodness no more bleeding, I along with everyone else, am    all will be well on Wednesday honey xxx

Rose - All go ok?  xxx

Huge HELLO to everyone else, and thank you for your kind words.  Started the course today, so far so good!!!  Gonna be a heavy few weeks me thinks!!!

Lots of love,    and


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all

Silly and Matt -soooooooooo pleased for you and hope you are enjoying your well earned cuddles and loves from Edith and Emily.

Rosh- glad your appointment went well we may of been there at the same time as we did not leave till 1.30.

Tarz-glad the bleeding is still at bay and   for tom scan.

Thanks for everyones support.

Well we saw Dr.Tolba at the Lister and he wants to put us on the long protocol changing meds to Gonal F and also a different supressor.He will also give us progesterone injections and gel due to early bleeds. Theres so much to take in and were not going to rush into anything as we want to rule out immunes before.We then went to QM for a follow up,we have 4 embies on frost and we would need to use this NHS go before having any treatment else where. So with results of immune tests as and when we will decide. This would be another natural cycle and they would give me any support!
My head is going to explode and I feel quite low at the moment as theres so much to decide and I feel like theres not enough answers.  

lots of love and


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

I meant they would not give me any support!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rose - I also saw Dr Tolba who I thought was lovely.  I wonder if the Lister would give you the progesterone support you need whilst doing a FET at QMs?  I'm sure there's someone on here who also got Gestone injections after asking a Doc at The Bridge....?

Sounds like you have lots to think about but also sounds very promising!

Silly - I wonder how you are feeling this morning?!  I hope you all had a nice first night together as a family. xx

Nicki xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone - just a quick one about the Bridge & Gestone:

Although mine is going back a while now, when I went for ET at the Bridge, the embryologist there asked if I was taking Gestone. I told her I was on Cyclogest and asked why she thought I should have Gestone and she said that they believed it offered better progesterone support (but I can't remember now if it was because I was an old duffer   )

Anyway, I paid for a 10 day supply to take me through the 2ww - think it was £18 a shot, so £180 total. Then because I had the Cyclogest too (plus some left over from previous cycles) I then used that Cyclogest, gradually reducing the dose until I got to week 13.

QM's weren't very impressed when they found out I'd gone with the Gestone (not sure why), but I didn't care as it all worked for the best.

Hope that helped - although like I said, that was 2 years ago now, so things may have changed there. Is it worth calling the Bridge directly and asking them about it?

Liz
x

PS - don't forget though that loads of girls take Cyclogest only and it really helps and for those with natural BFP's have no additional progesterone support


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

*Rose* said:


> I meant they would not give me any support!!!


Do they definitely not give you any progesterone support? It may be worth PM'ing SarahTM, as I'm sure she had a natural FET

x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you margot and jerry I will call the bridge.The concultant at QM she said def no but if I want to get it elsewhere but they would have nothing to do with it as it is not there protocol. x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Rose,
Sorry that the appt was a bit overwhelming.
Hope the Bridge can offer you a way forward that will make things better hun.
We probably did overlap - i got there and every single person was lovely apart from the receptionist Arabella who was a bit odd and very abrupt! We kept laughing how rude she was to people when she was showing them around! x


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello all!

I've already said it on the bumps and babes thread but I want to say it again - CONGRATULATIONS SILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!    Can't wait to hear from you....xx

Rosh - Dr Alison Taylor was my consultant too! She's so lovely isn't she?! I really felt like she listened to all my frustrations from the QMH cycles and came up with a great plan that eliminated any areas of concern for me in respect of the meds etc. And it worked!! She's brilliant. She's really good at responding to emails too. Good luck!   

Tarzangirl - I'm so please your bleeding has stopped. I can imagine its such a massive relief for you.   

Rose - I had Gestone injections and I took them every other day up to 12 weeks. I also had 2 cyclogest a day and that cocktails of Progesterone certainly put a stop to my early bleeds so you're on the right track for sure!! I put all my success this time down to Gestone - its worth everything you go through for if you get a positive test result and your little one stays with you....Good luck with contacting the Bridge - hope you get the answers you want.   

HI to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying this gorgeous weather we're having - long may it continue!

AFM - all my horrid symptoms from the 1st trimester have gone and now I am finally enjoying my pregnancy properly! My bump's becoming more obvious and looks strange but lovely all at the same time!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Nicnacnoo - great great news about the promotion - especially as you weren't expecting it... So pleased for you. 

Rosh - so so glad that your appointment went well at the Lister. Sounds like they were really diligent and great that they were optimisitic. So exciting that you can start soon...

Rose - decisions decisions eh! If you do your embies not through QM and go direct with the bridge it costs around £1200... I have a couple on ice still but I have it in my mind that they weren't a good batch and won't work... not sure how I reached that decision. Are you going to get immunes tested elsewhere?? Dr G or at the lister? If you see DrG he will give you a px for gestone to give you extra support through the 2ww. I am a gestone convert and am not on cyclogest now (although I have been on both in previous cycles). I think you should get your immunes done... if there's nothing wrong then you need to consider if it's the embies which aren't good enough... If there is something wrong then I'd get it sorted and use your frosties... Good luck making a decision... so tough knowing what to do first xxxxxxxxxxx   

Lili - M - how are you doing?? Has it sunk in yet? xxx

Venda - lovely to hear from you. how are you getting on?

Nicki - how are you getting on on OCP? When do you start DR? Not long now....   

Hello to everyone else and big hugs
xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,


Rosh - I'm glad that your appt at The Lister went so well. I have a feeling you'll be BFP very soon my lovely   


Rose - Sorry that it all seems a bit overwhelming   I agree with everything Niccad said, if I were you i'd get tested for immunes before your next move and would defo get onto Gestone, it can't do any harm and in your case with early bleeding seems a good med to be on. If you do decide to get your immunes tested but want to use your frozen embies at The Bridge I would recommend you see Dr G for a consultation during which he would write a prescription for all the immune blood tests which you can get done next door to his clinic. He will happily do the immune treatment in parallel of the FET at The Bridge without it being awkward at all (that's what he did for me). He will then see you back 2 weeks later to give you the results of the chicago tests and recommend some immune treatment if anything is indeed needed. He would most certainly prescribe gestone as it is a drug supposed to help with one of the immune markers if it's high but even if it's not he woudl almost certainly prescribe it as it provides much better progesterone support than cyclogest.


Nikki - you must be getting close to starting with the DR ? I hope it's going well for you 


Niccad - How are you doing on    are you managing to relax a bit? x


Everyone else    take care
Pinpin x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Evening all - What a hot day!

Niccad - It makes me smile everytime I remember that u too are bfp!  Just goes to prove that with hard work it really does work.

Pinpin - How are u finding the heat?  Must feel strange now Silly's a Mummy that you are definately next!

Rose - Sounds like everyone's agreed that Gestone is a good thing, Dr Tolba say's he'll prescribe for me this time too as I also bled early both times.  What is the gel you mentioned?

AFM - Am still on the pill, have a 'pill scan' which I think is the same as the baseline scan, 3 weeks today, then I hope to start the injections! As I'm now doing the SP I think I'll just do a few days DR then start on the stimms.  Have had a fair bit of spotting & completly lost any desire for anything naughty (poor DH!), really hate the pill but by taking it you can time when you want to start TX. Can't wait - just need to get my positivity back, just feel I have so much more to loose if this doesn't work. We can't afford multiple cycles.

xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Rose - sorry to hear that it's been a bit all over whelming    It does sound all so confusing, especially when you start adding ammunes to the equation. As usual it sounds like the lovely ladies on here have given you really good advice. I  hope with all my heart that this round works out for you     

Nicki - 3 weeks will whizz by and you'll be injecting and PUPO before you know it    Sorry to hear that you've lost a bit of your PMA, you WILL get there though so don't loose heart just yet. We are all here for you and sending you lots of positives vibes        and   

Nicnacnoo - hope the course went well today??

Tarz - So pleased that the bleeding has stopped now for over a week   . Best of luck for your 12 week scan tomorrow - you won't believe how much they've grown it's amazing    

Bella xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey guys 

Thanks for all the support and advice.

Well I called the Bridge and spoke to an Embryologist who is going to email me details of someone who will be able to monitor me alongside FET with QM and prescribe Gestone.

Nicki the gel is alos progestrone cant think of the name Dr.Tolba said you use it aswell as the injections.

So after feeling a bit crap today I felt alot better after reading this and talking to the Bridge then..........................

I miss a call at 5.20 and get a message from the Lister, which is now closed so cant talk to them till tomorrow who said there was a problem processing the blood at the lab (which prob means theve stuffed it up)  and that I need to go back. 

I had my AMH and NK cells-I had these done here as HSA only pay for their rec clinic so wouldnt cover me anywhere, and as we were going to consultation would save time.

Now im thinking do I just get my money back and go ahead with FETand Gestone or do I go back to the Lister or make a fresh start and see Dr.G - was this meant to be!!! 

I think if I need a fresh cycle I will go with Lister but as I have to have NHS go first or loose it maybe I should re think??

Wow we are tested in out little lives are we not!!!!

Thank you so much everyone. xxxxxx Sorry no personals have not got the head on but always have a corner where my thoughts are with you all. xxxxxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

sorry nicki      PMA love for all that need it inc me hehe   we are worth it and it will be worth it. xxx

I had a massive cry after the missed call and I must say it does clear the sysyem.xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Lovely Ladies, 

I had a bit of an impulse moment today............. 

I done an egg share cycle the last time with London Womens, and recently it had been bugging me (I would of be due around now, if it had worked...) what happened to my receipent. 

I called LWC today, and found out she did become pregnant with my eggs, and is now mummy to not one, but 2 little ones!! It was twins!!

I dont know whether to laugh or cry - I'm sitting at work, and just had to tell someone! (Hence, being on FF at work!! Tut tut)

I am sooooooooo pleased for her, and I keep saying to myself, I helped someone do something amazing. 

Will do personals later, am feeling a tad emotional   

Love 

T xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

O Twinks - What a wonderful gift you were able to give this other woman!  I can understand how you feel though, especially as you could also have had a little one around now...  You will do before you know it!

Have a good afternoon - any watching/interested in the football Yawn!
Nicki xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Nicki hope you feel a little more PMA today.xxx    

Twinkerbell- you have done such an AMAZING thing and like nicki said given someone such a life changing gift.Your time will come and you now know your little eggies can make it. Sending lots of love xxxxxx Its okay to feel sad, happy and excited as your next cycle is coming up and this will be your turn xxxx       

All emotions are okay there just feelings our journey is already planned out for us so we have to just take one day at a time. We will all get there in the end. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Rose - firstly wanted to send loads of PMA your way         . It's such a hard decision knowing what to do... You might remember I was supposed to be cycling with QM in June - which would have been my last free go but I made the decision to give it up & go with ARGC. I was lucky that I had enough £ to make that choice but it was a really really hard decision to make and I had to do lots of soul searching... 

Nicki - the pill is an absolute killer. It sent me completely insane and I was sooo mean to my DH and, I think, everyone. It's sucks PMA right out of you so I'm sending loads your way too        

Twinkerbell - wow... that is a huge thing to find out and I would actually be all over the place emotionally to find that out. You have done such an amazing thing giving someone a family which they dreamed off. I bet she makes silent prays to you every day. It goes to show that those eggs of yours are great quality which is fantastic news.    

Hi to everyone, Nic x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rose - sorry you've had such a confusing time.  Your head must be all over the place.  Things will become clear I'm sure in the next week and once you're on your path you won't look back and you'll be on your way to your BFP.  I think Niccad & Pinpin have given you good advice so hope that you can come to your decision soon.  Sending you lots of     

Nicki - the pill's a killer isn't it?  As if we don't have to go through enough with all the injections etc.  Sending you lots of      Keep up the PMA - you're in good hands at the Lister

Twinks - I think it was very brave of you to make that call and you must be really, really proud of yourself for the amazing gift you have given the other couple.  If they've gone the DE route they have probably had an incredibly long journey til now and you have made their dreams come true.  And you must also take the positive from this for you - the fact that both embies stuck must mean that you have really good quality eggs and embies so it will be your turn next.  Sending you lots of      as I'm sure it was a very emotional piece of news.

Rosh - so glad your appt went well at the Lister and admiring your PMA    

Nicnacnoo - how is the course going?

AFM - 12 week scan went well although took ages as one of them wouldn't get in the right position, they were about to give up but then I sneezed and it moved! DH was getting very itchy feet as the England game was about to start!!  Men, eh?  Just waiting on nuchal results now....

xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey All!

Rose - Sorry you are stuck with such a dilemma.  Being that I have not had treatment anywhere yet, I dont feel qualified to advise, but I do believe gut instinct is important.  guess that helps zilchio, sorry.  Whatever you decide, I hope that you get your pot of gold my lovely x

Silly - Hope you, Matt, Emily and Edith are doing well!  Bet you are enjoying 'getting to know' each other!  Lotsa love! x

Twinks - You should feel so proud of yourself!  You have done something that I am unsure I could do (not been in the position to consider it as yet), so I totally get why you are emotional.  You are amazing helping someone else in such a special way.  You will get your dream, you so deserve it x

Tarzangal - So pleased the scan went well, you must be so relieved hon.  I'm so excited for you. x

Well, the course is going well!  Apart from the fact we are in a room with no air con and a metal roof (I think they are trying to cook us!!!).  Crazy, I am sooo tired, yet I usually work 12hr+ shifts and dont feel this zonked!!!  DH is on nights, lucky for him as I think he'd only get the odd grunt out of me as best conversation!!!
No news on DH funding STILL!!!  Guess you are all gonna tell me to get on the phone.......!!!

I hope you are all well and enjoying the weather and the footie!!  Much love to all xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey up all!

Just a really BIG thank you to everyone on here for all of your well wishes. We are all now at home and very very happy, totally smitten with our tigers Edith and Emily. 

I never thought I would ever be here but here I am, please always keep beleiving, we all get our turn eventually, and our dreams can come true.

Will catch up on personals over the weekends but thinking of you all.

All my love,

Silly, and my two tigers....... grrrrrrr


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies, 

How are you all?  I haven't posted on here for months - things went a bit crazy! 

I haven't read back, but huge congratulations to Silly - woohoo. I will attempt to have a read and catch up. 

The boys decided to put in an early appearance at 29 weeks (20th May)!! A bit of a shock all round, spent the day at work whilst in labour (i didn't realise!).  A bit of a drama but a story for another day! 

Archie - 20th May at 23:59, 3lb
Reece - 21st May at 00:05, 2lb14

They have now been moved out of Intensive care at St Helier and are at Epsom doing really well.  Archie now 4lb5 and Reece 3lb10 and 5 weeks old (34 weeks).

Having a quick scroll thru i still recognise some names!

Take care. 

x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Ladies!

LauraLou - so pleased the boys are doing well - far too impatient to meet their parents bless them! hope that they will be home with you both soon 

Silly - enjoy the Tigers! grrrrrrr!

AFM - hubby's b'day yesterday so surprised him with December in NY - cannot wait! hurrah! Surprise party tonight as well....i'm going hard for the wife of the year award! he he

Hope everyone is good and enjoying the sunshine x


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Gal's, 

Silly - Huge Congrat's again!! Hope you and the Tigers are loving life at the mo!! 

It's been pretty quiet on here past couple of days! Everyone is probally enjoying the lush weather!! 

AFM - I have written a goodwill letter for my 2 little eggies, which they can access when they turn 18. HFEA will keep it - It may never get read, but the thought is there. 

I still can not believe i have done that for someone - since i found out she had twins, i cannot get the smile of my face, its crazy!! Just got to concentrate on me now!! I have always said that when my kids are old enough, i am going to be honest and tell them i donated - I think its more damage limitation, I'd rather they knew than have someone turn up randomly if they were to search for me. 

Enjoy your weekends! 

Lots of Love 

T xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Rosh - aren’t you the good wife?  Hope you have a good night at the party and he is surprised!


Twinkerbell - what an amazing story and so glad you have written a letter.  It is so good to know that your eggs can make babies though so keep that faith!


Toffeecat - glad you are now enjoying pregnancy.  Hope this heat not bothering you too much.


Niccad - hope you’re blooming.


Rose - don’t know what to advise you hun re the bloods and getting them re-done, as you said is it a sign??  Decisions, decisions ......


Nicki - sending you lots of PMA!


Tarzangal - glad scan went well for you.


Nicnacnoo - glad course is going well, get on that phone!!!


Laura Lou - Huge congrats, that must have been a shock, glad all is going well with them, they are putting on weight nicely.  Am sure you are shattered in and out of the hospital the whole time, when do you think they will be able to come home?


Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and not too hot!!!


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

As you all may know - Zita West's Relaxation CD has been doing the rounds on here!! 

Vesper sent it to me, and now I'm forwarding it on! 

Apparently, its good luck and everyone who has had it has got preggers, so i have safely tucked my copy away for a couple of weeks!!     

Who wants it next?? PM me with address and i will get shipping!! 

Mwah xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good afternoon!


Thought I would take a rare opportunity while the growling tigers are sleeping to post! Will try to do my best with personals, we'll see how far back the replies go.


Twinkerbell - What a lovely thing to do for your egg recipient. I think wat you have done is just amazing and that you have given someone the gift of a family that is so special. No words can describe how amzing I think that is.


Sleepy - I'm too hot!


Rosh - Hope your husband has enjoyed the party and that you will have a fab time in NYC!


Laura - Lovely to see you posting on here, and glad to here your boys are doing well. Do keep us posted.


Nicnacnoo - I would be doing my nut by now on the funding front. Talk about heel dragging....... Hope you get some answers soon.


Tarzangal - Can't quite beleive you are twelve weeks! So so glad the scan went well. Have you started to relax any more yet, and what has been said about the haematoma? I've been sent home with clexane, apparently a new thing after caesarean so feeling with you on that front. Mine is only for 1 week though!


Niccad - Hope you are well. When is your next scan if you don't mind me asking?


Rose - Sorry to here you are finding it difficult to come to a decision. Hope you can work out what is best for you and move forward soon.


Hi to everyone else, can't quite follow the rest of the news back any further, but seems as if most are well which is good to see!


AFM - Well, what a most amazing week. I'm oing to post my story on the other thread as don't want to be insensitive to anyone on here. But for a brief idea.....


Was admitted on Friday 18th June with obstatric Cholestasis. I was expecting the CS to be brought forward but so soon as the monday!


The weekend DRAGGED, but monday came around and it was time to meet the tigers. I don't think I have ever cried so much in all my life. And to have 2 girls, after being adament there was a boy in there, well, all my dreams have come true.


Edith and Emily are a joy, and both breastfeeding very well. The elephant ankles have gone, my bump is significantly smaller, and.... NO MORE ITCHING! They really have given us no trouble at all, both taking to the breast like pro's, and no words can describe just how happy they make me, in fact just saying that has made me cry.......


Lots of love to all, will try to post as often as I can and can't wait to introduce you all to my lovely little girls.


2sillybillies3catsand2tigers xxx


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hello my lovelies

Silly        so glad all is well with your gorgeous girls
Twink what you have done is amazing - just awesome! karma dictates that this time round is yours!   
rosh you make me feel like the worst wife of the year as I just keep telling DH off!   hope the party went well! 
laura lou wow! that must have been incredibly hectic but you sound amazingly calm and together - fantastic!   
nicnacnoo come on and make them tell you already - they seem to thrive on stress! other people's that is - good luck  
tarz love the idea of one of them responding to your sneeze - bless  
rose I hope the process is getting easier - thinking of you  
nicki hope all is going well with tx though be expecting to be nuts on the pill! good luck!  

out of laptop battery so very quick AFM scan today showed beautiful perfect HB and 11mm of Morph - he exists! can't stop grinning!

 all and don't get burnt in that glorious sunshine


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey lovely ladies!!!

Silly - Wow, made me cry (happy tears) reading your post.  I am so happy for you honey, I can only imagine the sheer joy your girls are giving you.  Lots of love to you all x

Vesper  - YEY!!!  So pleased the scan went well!  How exciting for you!    x

Twinkerbell - What a lovely idea to write letters to your eggies!  That is a special thing to do x

Lauralou - Congratulations on your boys!!  How lovely.  I am glad they are thriving, fingers x they are home with you soon x

HELLO to everyone else!!

AFM.......Well, we received copies of letters Mr Kalu has sent to the PCT chasing DH funding at the weekend.  So HOPEFULLY we will get news soon....(please let it be good news after waiting all this time...)

Well, the footie sucked to say the least didn't it!!  They should be hanging their heads in shame!  I was not happy!

Anyway, hope you are all having fun in the sun, lots of love and best wishes to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Silly - You sound so blissfully happy & naturally I had to have a peek on the other thread to read your full story - just can't wait to be able to reply over on that one too!

And young lady/Mummy - Obviously you have your hands rather full at the moment so we don't expect you to keep up with personals!

AFM - Realised this morning I'd forgotten to take my pill for the whole weekend....!  Can't believe I did that. Rather than freaking about it though as I still have 15 days to go (& you have to do it between 12 & 42 days) have decided that it won't really make a huge difference.  Haven't rung The Lister as feel a bit stupid for forgetting....!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nicnacnoo - Our posts crossed. Fingers crossed you finally to hear some good news very very soon! xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Nicki xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is fine and dandy on this beautiful evening   

Twinks - Wow, what an amazing thing to do for a couple - they must thank you on a daily basis. I think writing letters to your embies is a beautiful idea and as everybody has already said, karma needs to reward you for doing such a wonderful act     I hope with all my heart that this cycle is a success. How are you doing on the pill at the mo? xx

Nicki -glad to hear that you are being chilled out about missing the pill at the week-end - I really think it's nothing to worry about at all. Much more of a worry if it had been your down reg drugs, etc    

Rose - how are you doing my lovely?? Have you made any decisions yet as to the way forward?? Let us know how you're getting on    

Nicnacnoo - Best of luck with the funding - what an epic journey!! Fingers crossed they don't take ages to get back to him     Have you now finished your training for your new job or is an on-going thing?

Rosh - aren't you an amazing wife - you'll put us all to shame!! How did the party go?? 

Tarz - sorry this is belated, but was soooo relieved to read that the 12 week scan went really well - it's such a relief isn't it? Fantastic news!! I really hope that you are finally able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Are you still taking those drugs by the way?? I know that you were worried about taking them    

Hi to everybody else. 

AFM: I am counting down the days to the summer holidays and only have 2 weeks left - YIPPEE!! My brother's wife also gave birth to a 8lb 13 baby boy last night, so I'm really excited to see them at the week-end down in Brighton. 

Love to all,
Bella


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies

Hope you are all well?

Party was awesome, DH was chuffed to bits so i'm relaxed and happy now! Holiday tomorrow and i cannot wait, just at work getting through the last of all my jobs and then i'm outta here!

Just a quickie - the IVF nurses at the Lister rang and my AMH is 12.3 - anyone know if this is good or bad?!?!

Thanks


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rosh - That's a good AMH  result! On my phone so can't see from your signature how old you are but nothing to worry about.  I'm 40 & my Amh is 9 which for my age is v v good.  It means you have a healthy supply of eggs & should respond very well! Yippee!

Hope you have a lovely holiday - you can go away knowing everything is perfect to start your cycle.

Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Nicki!
You've made me very happy! One less thing to worry about! Hurrah 
I'm 34 so looks like I might have time to get my ivf 5 a side team ha ha xx


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello
I'm new to FF and found out today that I can start IUI at roehampton in august. I was wondering if anyone has experience of this at the hospital and if anyone has any advise for me? Also as I work full time I'm wondering how much time I should book off work? Thankyou


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Hi Katie Kate

welcome to the thread! Congratulations on your treatment news!  

will PM you a reply about IUI but generally it is completely dependent on you - take advantage of fellow travellers and we will give you as many answers as we can but even the 2 cycles of IUI I did back to back were completely different...

The ladies here have been amazingly supportive with all my little niggles and queries so welcome to the community!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

News from Pinpin:

"Our baby Charlie was born yesterday at 7:20pm weighing 3kg and measuring 52cm. Fab and I are well and truely over the moon x"

YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

Pinpin wahoo! felicitations!     xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Pinpin -                                     CONGRATULATIONS!!!  please send photos!!  Very happy for you and DH xxxxxx

Katiekate - sorry I don't have any experience of IUI but welcome to the thread   

Rosh - have a lovely holiday   

Hi to everyone else - it's very quiet on here.....

xxxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey all

Pinpin  wooo hooo well done am soooo pleased for you and Fab. Congratulations.     

Katie Kate welcome I also did not have IUI. XX good luck

Hope everyone is well,were good waiting for our appointment with Dr.Gorgy on 12/07. My AMH came back as 24!  does having PCO make a fifference to that? 

Thanks so much for support.xxxx Am just lurking at the mo as need to re charge. xxxxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations Pinpin!!!

                  

Welcome to the world Charlie!!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah Pinpin!


          
             
                
     


CONGRATULATIONS! 


Hope you are settling in with Charlie well, can't wait to meet him!


KatieKatie - Welcome to the thread. I can't give you any help with IUI but I am sure people on here can. This is a wonderfully supportive thread, and lucky too may I add........


Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all


Silly - you brought tears to my eyes too!


For those enquiring about AMH, mine was 1.3 and I managed to get pg, so your levels are very healthy!!


Katie Kate - Sorry again but no IUI experience, but do stay on here and the gang will support you here.


Pinpin - Congrats again!!


Niccad - how you doing?


Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all ok.


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS PINPIN!!!!!!                         Welcome to the world baby Charlie!! 

So happy for you and your DH & can't wait to hear all about the little fella. Well done you!!


Katie - Welcome to the thread. Again I was an IVF girl at QM's, so can't help you with the specifics of IUI, but everyone on here is lovely, so hope we can still be useful   

Bella xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All, 

Katie - Welcome to the thread - Sorry I cant help either, Im afraid! Im an ICSI girl    

PinPin -             

How is everyone 

AFM - Oh my goodness - I have remembered why i hate Microgynon so much!! Swollen Boobs - Check, Swollen Belly - Check, Playing Dot to Dot with Spots - Check!!      13 days down, 15 to go!! 

Things we go thru eh? 

Luv to all 

T xxxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twinks - Am with you on the pill!  Sure I'm not normally this grumpy & OMG the spots....  Think we will be cycling around the same time, my baseline scan is July 13th!

How are our new yummy Mummies Silly & Pinpin?!

Welcome Katie Kate - I think we may all be IVF/ICIS girls on here at the moment but looking forward to sharing the journey with you!  When do you start?

Seems very quiet on here at the moment. Guess everyone's on hols or having babies!

Have a lovely weekend Girls!

Nicki
xx


----------



## Twinkerbell x (Aug 27, 2009)

Nick - my baseline is 28th July - they have me on the pill for 28 days, til the 17th July then Buserlin til the 28th - which is when i will have my baseline. Provisionally EC is booked for the 9th August.... When's yours? 

x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

I just typed a HUGE post with lots of personals and its just vanished!!!!  I'm so cross!!!  Got to dash now so will quickly say........

CONGRATULATIONS PINPIN!!!!!  So thrilled for you! xxx

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Twinks - I'm doing the short protocol this time (at The Lister), so not completely sure of dates etc but I have my baseline (they call it the pill scan) on July 13th then if all looks ok I'll start DR drugs a few days later & stimms soon after that so am guessing EC  will be end of July.  Fingers crossed anyway!

Nicnacnoo - That's so annoyinging!  I prefer using my phone to reply now as used to lose posts all the time...  Only problem is I can't use smilies or scroll back!

xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry for the lateness, but I've been away

But........


HUGE congratulations to Pinpin & Fab on the birth of Charlie! 

      


Brilliant news and I can't wait to see a pic of him as soon as you are able to get one posted

Liz, DH & Ellis
xxx


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

So, my next appnt is 3rd august and start on day 1 after that so probably about 20th. Currently grapling over what to tell my work and how to get the time off without using all of my leave! Any advice?! My boss is a childless male that blushes when I mention womens troubles! I know I don't need as much time off for iui as ivf but my job is quite stressful so want to take a bit. It's hard because I don't know what day it will start as my normal 28 days are bound to play me up when i need them! 
Maybe I'll just have to pull some sickys! 
Kate 
x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone has had a lovely week-end??   

Kate - I'm a bit ignorant when it comes to IUI I'm afraid. Could you maybe give us a run down of what's involved?? I've got a stressful job too (teacher and senior manager) and managed to get signed off from work for the first week of the two week wait.  I am so glad that I did and I think it made a real difference to my outcome. Do you have an understanding GP?? He / she can only say no, so maybe worth a go.  I think you've got to do, what you you've got to do as life it too short!

Twinks - sorry to hear that you're having a hard time on the pill. Less than 2 weeks to go though - hang on in there!   

Nicki - not long now until the 13th! That's my Dad's 70th birthday as well and 13 is his lucky number (he's is the luckiest person I know) so I'll be praying that it all goes super well     

Nicnacnoo - so annoying when you lose a post! I make sure that I copy the text as I'm typing now just in case I lose it! How are you doing??

Is everyone else OK?? AFM: I finish work a week tomorrow and have only got 3 days of teaching left!! Can't wait to enjoy the summer with my DH   

Bella   xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Katie - Perhaps you could pretend you've just come down with some major toothache which requires several apppointments to get sorted!  It is very difficult & I know lots of ivf girls get signed off for a few weeks by their GPs or use annual leave.  How many appointments/scans do you need in an iui cycle? xx

Bella - Am really hoping this is going to be the lucky go!  I'm still struggling loads with the pma - I know it's the pill making me feel so cr*p but I'm also completely exhausted, no 'get up & go' & really teary... Worried it's not going to work, about money, about DH too as I'm such a cow to him at the moment - scared he thinks I don't love him anymore!  Sorry, I'm sure I'll be back to normal soon & can't wait to start injections.
Anyway, must go get dressed...

Hope everyone has a good week.
Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicki - I remember the pill being the worse part of tx. I turned into a complete cow and was just so so miserable. At the time I didn't really know what it was though.. I feel for you, but not much longer to go. Sending lots of PMA your way       xx

Twinkerbell - thank you for putting all your dates up. All ticking along really quickly and you'll be at EC before you know it xx

Rosh - how are you getting on?

Rose - good luck with your DrG meeting on 12th xx

Rooby - it was lovely seeing you on Saturday. Good luck with your FET scan on wednesday xx

Katie - I would make up excuses at work saying ill etc rather than tell them the truth. Hopefully you won't be off work that much and also hope that your scans are early so that you can just go in late ... x

Grimmy and A-M - how are you both doing?? 

Nic x


----------



## VesperPea (May 6, 2010)

afternoon all

katie kate it seems I am the only one who has been through IUI recently so I guess I need to step up! as I said in PM it is a personal choice what to tell work but with a boss who sounds quite that umm unsympathetic I think a little bit of dishonesty might be useful... toothache is a great excuse - wish I'd thought of it myself! Also try and work out your timetable as accurately as possible in advance - I know it's hard to see into the future but it means that if a scan is tough you know you are not due in a heavy meeting an hour later. 
The drugs you will be on are very similar to IVF - (menopur and pregnyl for me for both IUI and IVF) so you can definitely expect loads of support from all of the girls here who know the joys(!) of the side effects. 
As you are less regulated in IUI it can seem more hit and miss, which it is BUT the joy is that it is so much less intrusive - no egg collection or transfer and no downregging and the pill! 
It is worth knowing your percentages and managing your expectations - ZIta West's book is a good resource that lays out the exact details of what is happening which is good if you like to know - you can buy it amazon or on her website. The process is really emotional and Julie the counsellor is useful if you feel overwhelmed. From your details you (like me) are an unexplained girl - grrr! which I think is incredibly tough - nothing to fight against!  But it can happen and keeping up the PMA is vital  - Zita West also does a preconception CD (which I don't have or I'd give it to you) and I really rate the one that has been doing the rounds on this board - acupuncture is also highly rated! 
Good luck and just ask if you have any specific questions and don't forget your notebook!    

nicki good luck!    

twink yeay! so glad you are on the road - good luck my sweet!     

rose hope the lurking is making you smile - thinking of you  

big   to all


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New homes ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=240801.new#new


----------

